# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussivideoita

## vristo

Laitanpa viestiketjun You Tubesta löytyville bussiaiheisille videoille.

Ensimmäisenä kokoelma videopätkiä, jotka saivat minut innostumaan brittibusseista pitkästä aikaa. Pitäisi varmaan mennä tutkailemaan paikanpäälle joskus. 

Tästä kokoelmasta löytyy myös bussiliikennettä muualta (mm. Australiasta) sekä raideliikennettäkin. Vaikuttavat oikein laadukkailta.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_video...eSpencer32&p=r

----------


## vristo

Jatka itse ketjua.

Tässä kaikille Scanian kotelotuuppari-faneille maistiainen erittäin asjallisesta bussista Leedsistä; Scania N113CRB Alexander Striders:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTTBLYlk8HM

Toinen mielenkiintoinen bussiajo-video tulee Edinburghista; Lothianin eli paikallisen liikennelaitoksen kaksikerroksinen Dennis Trident Plaxton "President"-korilla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDZHPiKokbE

----------


## vristo

Hitto, että on hieno bussi; Lothian Buses-yhtiön (Edinburgh) Volvo Olympian, joka on Leyland Olympianin perillinen (poikittaisella takamoottorilla sekä kulmavaihteella varustettu Volvo-bussi vrt. Scanian N/CN-alustat!):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS-YHwOWf_8

Tässä sitten myös se edeltäjä, eli Leyland Olympian samalta firmalta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XORpHU9mn90

Näin sitten startataan Leyland Olympian ja annetaan ilmanpaineiden nousta; tuttuja soundeja (huomatkaa Wilson-puoliautomaatti):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O99upkX585M

Ja tässä vielä ajonäyte puoliautomaattisella Leyland Olympianilla (pitkähkö pätkä):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7xpgRwjrwU

Laitetaan lopuksi vielä todellista "bussi-sinfoniaa": Leyland Olympian Voith-vaihteistolla. Korvia hivelevää "tekno-musaa":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKZGKA2Bk4c

----------


## vristo

Hieno pätkä Edinburghin busseista. Kuvassa parhaimmistoa ovat mielestäni hienosti ja matalasti murisevat Lothianin uuden Volvo B7TL/Wright Eclipse Geminit. Myös nopeasti kuvassa vilahtava First Bus-yhtiön Scania OmniDekka (OmniCityn kaksikerrosmuunnos) "säksättää" kovin tutun kuuloisesti  :Wink: . Edinburghin Lothian Buses-yhtiön liikenne on alkanut kiinnostamaan minua erityisesti viimeaikoina; kerron enemmän myöhemmin, jos haaveena oleva "projektini" onnistuu...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WvLAhWJaRA

----------


## Jazu

Kätevä lippujärjestelmä  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI5aR...elated&search=

----------


## Baikkuri

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnvngOpSixQ

Linja-autossa on tunnelmaa...

----------


## Resiina

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnvngOpSixQ
> 
> Linja-autossa on tunnelmaa...


Totisesti on tunnelmaa huh huh  missä ja milloin tämä on tapahtunut

----------


## vristo

> Totisesti on tunnelmaa huh huh  missä ja milloin tämä on tapahtunut


Videossa lukee: "... HKL:n 03N bussissa sunnuntaina 24.10.04, klo 2.35" eli jo jonkin aikaa sitten sattunut.

----------


## vristo

Jatketaan sitten brittibusseilla viela ja talla kertaa kaikkien asjallisuuksien aiti. Kyseessa on Leicesterin Metro-Scania: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPi9GHhPMes

Metro-Scania oli Metro Cammelin ja Scanian yritys saada Scanian BR111M-malli (siella nimella BR111MH) markkinoille Brittein saarille ja naita tehtiin seka yksi-, etta kaksikerroksisina. Niita meni Leicesterin lisaksi myos mm. London Transportille ja jonnekin muuallekin (minne?). Tama Scanian malli ei ollut kovin onnistunut konstruktio, vaikka sen piti olla erittain edistyksellinen ja siina oli ensimmaisena mm. kokonaan koteloitu ja aanieristetty moottori+voimansiirto-yhdistelma. Pohjoismaissahan naita oli melkoisen runsaasti ja Suomenkin kaupunkiliikenteessa mm. HKL, TKL, TuKL ja Jyvaskylan liikenne hankkivat Scania BR111M-alustaisia busseja. Ruotsissa taas CR111M-malli oli suosittu kaupunkibussi. Nykyinen N230/270-malli on sen suora perillinen.

----------


## -ikarus-

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PaMoSEQLwpw

Unkarilaisten kosto  :Very Happy:

----------


## Resiina

Tässä liikkuvaa kuvaa Sopari Oy:n autoista Keravan asemallla 10.08.2007

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Kabus TC-6A4

http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Videoita/MVI_2521.flv

----------


## trumanb

Teinpä tuossa muutama kuukausi sitten "bussibongarin" haastattelun, joka löytyy myös täältä:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yA6erk1TrF8

----------


## TEP70

Arvomme seuraavan vaihteen:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=85dJ5T8lwWY

----------


## Makeone

> Arvomme seuraavan vaihteen:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=85dJ5T8lwWY


Vanhemissa Setroissa (80-luku) taisi olla vastaavanlainen vaihteisto. Keppi oli pitkä ja liikerataa enemmän kuin kuljettajalla kädessä pituutta.

----------


## deepthroat

> Vanhemissa Setroissa (80-luku) taisi olla vastaavanlainen vaihteisto. Keppi oli pitkä ja liikerataa enemmän kuin kuljettajalla kädessä pituutta.


No sama ominaisuus oli myös Volvo B58 alustoissa vanhemmiten huoltamattomuuden vuoksi...

----------


## Jykke

Solingenin kaupungissa Saksan maalla, on melko mielenkiintoinen johdinautolinjan 683 päätepysäkki. Bussit nimittäin käännetään ympäri kääntöpöydällä! Olisiko syynä kenties tilanpuute, mutta mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu joka tapauksessa. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boQlAvPmX-8

----------


## JudgeT

> Solingenin kaupungissa Saksan maalla, on melko mielenkiintoinen johdinautolinjan 683 päätepysäkki. Bussit nimittäin käännetään ympäri kääntöpöydällä! Olisiko syynä kenties tilanpuute, mutta mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu joka tapauksessa. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boQlAvPmX-8


Jep, tilanpuutehan se, kuten videon kuvaustekstikin sanoo. 

Olen nähnyt kuvan japanilaisesta, myös tilanpuutteen takia käyttöönotetusta bussikääntöpöydästä joskus vuonna miekka ja kilpi, mutta Youtube tai Google images ei näytä löytävän tällaisia. Jossain TM:ssä 80-luvulla varmaan.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Teinpä aikani kuluksi bussivideon sunnuntaisesta ajelusta Volvon tuplaniveliköllä 550-linjalla.

http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Videoita/Volvo+7500.wmv

----------


## karihoo

> http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Videoita/Volvo+7500.wmv


Huolettomasti tuokin kuljettaja rattia kääntelee, vain yksi käsi ratissa. Mikähän kumma se meihin koulutuksen käyneisiin kuljettajiin menee, että liikenneopettajan tolkuttamat opit noin jäävät unholaan? Tässäkin ketjussa mainitusta pysäkille tulosta oudolla autolla selviää paremmin kun pitää molemmat kädet ratissa.

----------


## deepthroat

> Huolettomasti tuokin kuljettaja rattia kääntelee, vain yksi käsi ratissa. Mikähän kumma se meihin koulutuksen käyneisiin kuljettajiin menee, että liikenneopettajan tolkuttamat opit noin jäävät unholaan? Tässäkin ketjussa mainitusta pysäkille tulosta oudolla autolla selviää paremmin kun pitää molemmat kädet ratissa.


No jos meikäläinen yht.äkkiä päättäisi alkaa ajaa molemmilla käsillä, ei siitä oikein mitään tulisi. Eli tapoja ja kuljettajia on monia, mutta minä ainakin ajan yleensä vasen käsi ratissa ja oikeakin tietysti tarpeen vaatien mukana. Urakkanuppi olisi aikas kova sana..

----------


## Bussiterminaali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2rfiSeIekA 

Turun Kaupungin Liikennelaitoksen viimeisiä/viimeinen Ajokki City.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Pari videota Suomalaisista busseista.

Rajalinjan Scania CR112 Ylitorniosta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwML3aA91A4

Hämeen Linjan L113 Hämeenlinnasta ja ex. Työtehoseuran auto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WCJsfw7V8o

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Muutama bussiaiheinen video taas sieltä ja täältä

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk-935rio_A Volvo B10M, Carrus City, ZF4HP vm.1995

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGQ12dmtwC0 Kabus TM-6Z2(MAN-ZF)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy47IgTyYuI Volvo B10M, Wiima K202, Allison vm.1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZtdJj9zIrs Kabus TD-4(MAN-ZF) vm.1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKAOt8S6TYg Volvo B10M-6x2, Wiima K202-221, Allison MT754CR, vm.1992

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVT2nawymaY Volvo B635, Wiima M64, vm.1966

----------


## jtm

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKAOt8S6TYg Volvo B10M-6x2, Wiima K202-221, Allison MT754CR, vm.1992


Tässäpä on samaisesta vähän eri video ja Tkl:n omaisuudessa. Tuo tusahtelu on minun mielestä ihanaa kuunneltavaa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkuGb...eature=related

----------


## Jykke

Tässä jälleen iltani iloksi Youtubea selaillessa, tuli törmättyä sattumalta bussifilmiin, joka on kuvattu varsin _mielenkiintoisesta_ kuvakulmasta  :Wink: . 

Ja kuvauspaikkana on  Zürich ja johdinautolinja 46 Rütihofista päärautatieasemalle (jolla tuli itsekkin ajettua viime kesänä päästä päähän). Autona on Mersun O 405 GTZ. ( Kuva kyseisestä vehkeestä, sillä videolla ei oikein saa hyvää käsitystä ulkonäöstä.)  

Filmin Ensimmäinen osa & toinen osa

----------


## Eki

Tässä otteita Moskovan 29. johdinautojen rattimestaruuskisata:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxeGMjkLRD0

Nivel-Ikaruksia Bratislavassa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8WCA...eature=related

Uzbekistanilaista aroa bussin ikkunasta. Ei varsinainen bussivideo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVE7VD4KszI

Saksalaista (?) tosi-TV:tä; Neoplanin (?) kääntäminen kapealla sillalla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRncU_Sgb1c&NR=1

----------


## killerpop

Ei kylläkään Youtubesta, mutta samanlaisella käyttöliittymällä tarjoillaan tällaista hassua pätkää

http://failblog.org/2009/10/15/bus-driver-fail/

----------


## jtm

> Ei kylläkään Youtubesta, mutta samanlaisella käyttöliittymällä tarjoillaan tällaista hassua pätkää
> 
> http://failblog.org/2009/10/15/bus-driver-fail/


Mitäköhän tuo bussikuski on ajatellut? Tietääkö joku miksi bussikuski teki tuollain? Taitaa Porsche kuski olla tyyytyväinen. :Razz:

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

> Mitäköhän tuo bussikuski on ajatellut? Tietääkö joku miksi bussikuski teki tuollain? Taitaa Porsche kuski olla tyyytyväinen.


Tuohan oli selvästi bussipysäkki ja eihän niihin saa noin vain pysäköidä.. Jos kuski hermostui tuommoseen hommaan ja päätti että siirränpä tuon porchen pois tuosta  :Laughing:  voi hyvinkin niin olla että kuskilla paloi käämit

----------


## killerpop

Ja lisää, tälläkin kertaa ulkomailta

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO2rW1alVv8

Ja uutinen: http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/159172.shtml

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Takatuupparinivelbussi Ikarus 284, jollaisia on tehty vain 10 kappaletta. Hienosti viheltävä Voith-automaatti!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb3d1b8zhSE&NR=1

Budapestiläinen Ikarus 415 DAF-moottorilla ja Voith-automaatilla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykTQWxq6jOc

Valmet-metrojunamaiset äänet ainutkertaisessa Ikarus 411T -johdinautossa Budapestissä (BKV 400). Oli tiettävästi valmistuessaan vuonna 1994 maailman ensimmäinen täysmatala johdinauto.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef3M-yg6gw4

Pari pätkää ZiU-9 trollikoista
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0QKtyaTzRU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENzbC9WJmfA

ZiU-5, jolla oli kivaa päästä matkustamaan!  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cXbqfwPh9Q

----------


## Jykke

Vahinkoja sattuu... Solingen, Saksa.

----------


## ultrix

> Vahinkoja sattuu... Solingen, Saksa.


Aika kivuliaan näköinen tuo trolleyvirroittimen irtoaminen! Raitsikoille ei ihan tällaista voikaan käydä  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aika kivuliaan näköinen tuo trolleyvirroittimen irtoaminen! Raitsikoille ei ihan tällaista voikaan käydä


Ennenmuuta se paukahdus on melkoinen. Salzburgissa katsoin ja kuuntelin hyvin läheltä vastaavaa tapausta. Vaihdevika oli syynä tapahtuneeseen siellä.

Se on totta, että johdinauton "vaihteessasuistuminen" on pikkujuttu verrattuna junan tai ratikan suistumiseen. Johdinauto laitetaan "raiteilleen" yhden miehen voimin lyhyessä hetkessä.

----------


## Tonttu18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mesY7rA6-Rg

----------


## TEP70

> Vahinkoja sattuu... Solingen, Saksa.


Näin ohjeistusta tuntematta voisi sanoa, että aika hyvää vauhtia tuossa kyllä päästeltiin kaarre/risteysalueella, eli melkein sanoisin, että tuottamuksellisuutta oli myös mukana.

----------


## JuTa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWckXHojurM

Toimivanoloinen paketti. Ulkonäkö on makuasia.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Tässä kyllä niin hienoja, keksiliäitä ja uskaliaita ohituksia kolaripaikalta Belgradessa Serbiassa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hdaDfenFCM&p

Iloinen bussikuski

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXIIJdaJbQI

Bussikuski saa sakot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SVh4NlrAWo

Kuljettaja haluaa tapella matkustajan kanssa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybU9tF-PMw0

----------


## Joonas Pio

Asiallista kalustoa Italiasta: Iveco 471 Effeuno, äänet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0HvOHbkJGw

----------


## ipeniemela

Eilen oli juuri vastaavanlainen tilanne Otaniemessä Nf#412:n kanssa linjalla 512A. Siitä inspiroituneena tässä pari kuminpolttopätkää Ruotsin Eskilstunasta. Säffle System 2000 teli saa runtua.  :Biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U19_j...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53GuM6rHTU&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iXwgCobQDs&NR=1

Kyllä, Ruotsissa osataan käyttää telin kevennintä.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Karosa B951 + mainiot kuulutukset Prahassa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr0bMaIHqqE

----------


## Nak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuMiq...x=2&playnext=2

Mielenkiintoinen video joka kertoo siitä vanhasta kunnon liikennelaitoksesta helsingissä  :Smile:  Huomatkaa myös hienoa kalustoa

----------


## sm3

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuMiq...x=2&playnext=2
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen video joka kertoo siitä vanhasta kunnon liikennelaitoksesta helsingissä  Huomatkaa myös hienoa kalustoa


Hieno filmi. Näkyy ihmisiltä onnistuivan bussiin nousu ja siitä poistuminen vaikka portaat onkin  :Wink:  Eikä pysäkkijarruakaan kukaan kaipaa. 

Tämän päivän bussit ovat pelkkiä laatikoita, nuossa taas on vielä vähän muotoiluakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ajelua linjalla h69 kuljettajan näkökulmasta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkzYDrCNy94

----------


## Knightrider

Itsekin olen ottanut videota, yöllä lumisateessa Helsingistä itään. Sää ei ollut paras videon ottamiseen, mutta kyllä tuosta kadut tunnistaa. (muistakaa katsoa 480p:nä)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Itsekin olen ottanut videota, yöllä lumisateessa Helsingistä itään. Sää ei ollut paras videon ottamiseen, mutta kyllä tuosta kadut tunnistaa. (muistakaa katsoa 480p:nä)


Onkos kuvattu Porvoon Liikenteen kaukoautosta?

----------


## tkp

> Onkos kuvattu Porvoon Liikenteen kaukoautosta?


Äkkiä arvattuna Savonlinjan Volvo B10M/Eagle 560

----------


## sm3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKDvt9QXbGg

Lähtö Kampista. Ei ole minun kuvaamani.

----------


## Nak

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuMiq...x=2&playnext=2
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen video joka kertoo siitä vanhasta kunnon liikennelaitoksesta helsingissä  Huomatkaa myös hienoa kalustoa


Sain yksityisviestillä tietoa, että linkki ei toimi kaikilla joten tässä korjattu linkki "Päivä Helsingin liikenteessä 1974"

Muistaako joku kun joskus 90-luvulla Ylen kanavalta tuli joku ohjelmasarja jonka jossain jaksossa oli "dokumentin" tynkää yhdestä Vantaan liikenteen (tai taisi olla silloin jo Linjebuss) kuljettajasta, ja tässä jaksossa näytettiin kuinka hän aloitti työpäivän tuupakan varikolla, mukaanlukien lippukassassa käynnin yms..  Vai muistanko minä ihan väärin?

----------


## Kimmo

> Muistaako joku kun joskus 90-luvulla Ylen kanavalta tuli joku ohjelmasarja jonka jossain jaksossa oli "dokumentin" tynkää yhdestä Vantaan liikenteen (tai taisi olla silloin jo Linjebuss) kuljettajasta, ja tässä jaksossa näytettiin kuinka hän aloitti työpäivän tuupakan varikolla, mukaanlukien lippukassassa käynnin yms.. Vai muistanko minä ihan väärin?


Et muista väärin.. Herra Hartikainen nyttemmin jo kuulemma eläköitynyt.

http://yle.fi/elavaarkisto/?s=s&g=1&ag=121&t=978&a=5667

----------


## Tonttu18

> Et muista väärin.. Herra Hartikainen nyttemmin jo kuulemma eläköitynyt.
> 
> http://yle.fi/elavaarkisto/?s=s&g=1&ag=121&t=978&a=5667


Haha! En tiennytkään että tästä kuljettajasta on tehty dokumentti. Muistan hyvin kun matkustin useita kertoja linjalla h63 (Linjebus-Connex aikaan) ja tämä ko. kuljettaja oli linjalla laulamassa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

Varsinainen kummajainen tämä Singaporen Sentosa-turistialueella liikennöivä "matkailubussi". Nimi on Sentosa Beach Tram, mutta alustana on Volvo B12B-nivelbussi!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oll5dyES4FY

----------


## Knightrider

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKDvt9QXbGg
> 
> Lähtö Kampista. Ei ole minun kuvaamani.


Ja loppuu siihen mistä videoni alkaa, nämä yhdistämällä saadaan jo puolet linjan 830 reitistä kuvatuksi, vaikkakin eri vuodenaikaan :Smile: 

Mulla on mielikuva että videossani kyseessä oli BT:n puolimatala paikallisliikenneauto. Pitänee kuvata paremmalla säällä tai edes päiväsaikaan matka Kampista Östersundomiin.

Huomatkaa, että videossani matka Sörnäisestä Puotinharjun pysäkille kesti 9 minuuttia, vaikka käytössä oli vain yksi kaista Itäväylällä ja bussi ajoi normaalia hiljempaa. Ja tietyöt sekä Itäväylällä Kalasataman kohdalla että Itäkeskuksessa Marjaniementiellä. Metrolla matka kestää 10 minuuttia(+4 min kävely). Kuitenkin bussin hyöty kesälläkin katoaa heti, jos bussi on juuri mennyt ohi. Hyöty kuitenkin kasvaa jos on menossa jonnekin jonne pitää käyttää liityntäliikennettä, kävely metrolta on pidempi kuin bussista tai jos on menossa Puotilaan, jonne pääsee vain joka 2. metrolla.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Mulla on mielikuva että videossani kyseessä oli BT:n puolimatala paikallisliikenneauto. Pitänee kuvata paremmalla säällä tai edes päiväsaikaan matka Kampista Östersundomiin.


Puolimatala eli autotyyppi missä on yksi porras etu- ja keskiovella?

----------


## Knightrider

> Puolimatala eli autotyyppi missä on yksi porras etu- ja keskiovella?


Muistaakseni oli näin. Mallissa ei ole takaovea lainkaan, vain etu- ja keskiovi. Jos nyt oikein muistelen niin yksi porras oli molemmilla, tasainen lattia edestä taakse. Tässä yksi kuva samanlaisesta bussista galleriasta.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Muistaakseni oli näin. Mallissa ei ole takaovea lainkaan, vain etu- ja keskiovi. Jos nyt oikein muistelen niin yksi porras oli molemmilla, tasainen lattia edestä taakse. Tässä yksi kuva samanlaisesta bussista galleriasta.


Tuo on kyllä LowEntry eli matalalattia keskiovelle saakka. Jokatapauksessa nuo lähiliikenneautot(64-66) on pikkuhiljaa löytämässä paikkaansa U-linjoilta 830-840 ja lähilinjoilta 950 ja 953 nyt kun Porvooseen alkaa Kabusin matalattioita tulemaan kaupunkilinjoille. Sarjat vaihtelevat ja pitkälle ei pysty ennustamaan mutta tänään ja huomenna ainakin löytää 840:ltä tuollaisen.

----------


## EmilB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55KFS...ayer_embedded#!

Video Kravtexin uuden haitaribussin testirupeamasta.

----------


## Knightrider

Nyt tuli ajettua reitti toiseen suuntaan paremmalla säällä, BT 64:lla. (video) Bussi tuli tuttuun tapaan 5 minuuttia myöhässä ja ajoi esimerkillisesti myös Siilitien ja Herttoniemen pysäkeille. Yleensä ne ohitetaan kaukobussikalustolla. Samalle kanavalle tulee myös uusi video reitistä Kampista poispäin heti kun ehdin ladata. Sen videon matkalla moni matkasi Helsingin sisäisen matkan ennen Itäkeskusta, mm. Kamppi/Ooppera-Sturenkatu ja Kipparlahdelle.

----------


## Lasse

> Nyt tuli ajettua reitti toiseen suuntaan paremmalla säällä, BT 64:lla. (video) Bussi tuli tuttuun tapaan 5 minuuttia myöhässä ja ajoi esimerkillisesti myös Siilitien ja Herttoniemen pysäkeille. Yleensä ne ohitetaan kaukobussikalustolla.


No, pakkohan se oli ajaa kun oli oikein kameravalvonta päällä  :Wink: 
Ja eihän tuo viiden minuutin myöhässäolo (mikä suurimmalta osin johtui mopoautoista ja mopoauton nopeudella ajavista oikeista autoista) haitannut, sillä olin kampissa peräti puoli minuuttia ennen seuraavaa lähtöä. Onneksi tj on luvannut kiristää nämä tälläiset turhat löysät pois!

----------


## sm3

> Nyt tuli ajettua reitti toiseen suuntaan paremmalla säällä, BT 64:lla. (video) Bussi tuli tuttuun tapaan 5 minuuttia myöhässä ja ajoi esimerkillisesti myös Siilitien ja Herttoniemen pysäkeille. Yleensä ne ohitetaan kaukobussikalustolla. Samalle kanavalle tulee myös uusi video reitistä Kampista poispäin heti kun ehdin ladata. Sen videon matkalla moni matkasi Helsingin sisäisen matkan ennen Itäkeskusta, mm. Kamppi/Ooppera-Sturenkatu ja Kipparlahdelle.


Jatka vain loistavien videoiden tekoa, niitä on ilo katsoa!

----------


## Joonas Pio

Matkustusta linjalla v62.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ7z734Bd8A

----------


## zige94

> Matkustusta linjalla v62.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ7z734Bd8A


Saanko kysyä että miksi videossa oli Tikkurila-Länsimäki? Päätepysäkkihän on Mellunmäessä?  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Saanko kysyä että miksi videossa oli Tikkurila-Länsimäki? Päätepysäkkihän on Mellunmäessä?


Ei ole oma videoni ja ihmettelin samaa itsekkin.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Ei ole oma videoni ja ihmettelin samaa itsekkin.


Okei  :Smile:  Mikä linja olisi kuvaamisen arvoinen? h76A/B:n aineki saisi kuvattua kokonaan ja youtubeen sellaisenaan. 76B:n väli Puistola - Tapanila - Malmi on vain n. 8min  :Very Happy:  h16X on myös todella lyhyt, samoin h81 Länsi-Herttoniemi - Herttoniemi (M).

----------


## Tonttu18

> Okei  Mikä linja olisi kuvaamisen arvoinen? h76A/B:n aineki saisi kuvattua kokonaan ja youtubeen sellaisenaan. 76B:n väli Puistola - Tapanila - Malmi on vain n. 8min  h16X on myös todella lyhyt, samoin h81 Länsi-Herttoniemi - Herttoniemi (M).


Linjalla h16X on mukavan ikäisiä autoja.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Okei  Mikä linja olisi kuvaamisen arvoinen? h76A/B:n aineki saisi kuvattua kokonaan ja youtubeen sellaisenaan. 76B:n väli Puistola - Tapanila - Malmi on vain n. 8min  h16X on myös todella lyhyt, samoin h81 Länsi-Herttoniemi - Herttoniemi (M).


Voisinpa kuvata Helsingissä jonkun muunkin linjan aikomani h68:n lisäksi, ainakin osittain. Toiveita?  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

> Voisinpa kuvata Helsingissä jonkun muunkin linjan aikomani h68:n lisäksi, ainakin osittain. Toiveita?


Mites olisi 91K  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

tuollaisen bussivideon löysin youtubesta sattumalta.

edit:
huomasinpa, että tyyppi on käyttänyt kuviani luvatta tossa videossa,
kohdassa 0:52 alkaen on mun kuvia UITP-näyttelystä..

----------


## sm3

> tuollaisen bussivideon löysin youtubesta sattumalta.
> 
> edit:
> huomasinpa, että tyyppi on käyttänyt kuviani luvatta tossa videossa,
> kohdassa 0:52 alkaen on mun kuvia UITP-näyttelystä..


Kuuntelin kerran kun pari nuorta ihmetteli pitkään ja hartaasti ©- merkkiä (Kutsuivat ympyräksi jossa on C- kirjain). Eivätkä keksineet mitä  se tarkoittaa. ehkei tuon videonkaan tekijä tiedä. 

Jo on kumma kun ei tekijänoikeuksista ymmärretä enää mitään.

----------


## Nak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNRig7Q5SVA  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Linjalla h16X on mukavan ikäisiä autoja.


Voisin tuossa sunnuntaina käydä tuon h16X:n vetämässä. Oikeassa oot siinä että mukavan ikäisiä autota on, ja vielä lisäksi tykkään niistä sisältä ruskea punaisista autoista, värit ovat aivan mahtavat.

Pistäkää vaa ehdotuksia tänne, tai oma ketju? linjoille/tietyille pätkille jotka haluisitte nähdä tms saada kuvatuksi. Minä ja varmaan pari muuta käyttäjää voidaan sitten niitä käydä kuvailemassa  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Voisin tuossa sunnuntaina käydä tuon h16X:n vetämässä. Oikeassa oot siinä että mukavan ikäisiä autota on, ja vielä lisäksi tykkään niistä sisältä ruskea punaisista autoista, värit ovat aivan mahtavat.
> 
> Pistäkää vaa ehdotuksia tänne, tai oma ketju? linjoille/tietyille pätkille jotka haluisitte nähdä tms saada kuvatuksi. Minä ja varmaan pari muuta käyttäjää voidaan sitten niitä käydä kuvailemassa


Itse katson mitä saan lauantaina aikaiseksi.  :Wink:  Jos ei koko linjaa, niin ainakin pätkiä joistakin linjoista.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL:n uusi mainosvideo "Kaukorakkaus".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUUaIfd-_O8

----------


## bussifriikki

> HSL:n uusi mainosvideo "Kaukorakkaus".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUUaIfd-_O8


olis ny voinu käyttää tossa bussia tilaajavärityksessä...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässäpä yksi videoistani viime lauantailta:

Matkustusta HelB:n bussissa 208, linjalla 18.

----------


## Samppa

> olis ny voinu käyttää tossa bussia tilaajavärityksessä...


Ei vain vielä kuvauksia tehdessä sellaisia ollut.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> HSL:n uusi mainosvideo "Kaukorakkaus".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUUaIfd-_O8


Tässä videossa nyt sentään on oikean liikennöitsijän bussi (Veolian) kuvatulla linjalla (650), kun taas edellisessä videossa oli HelB:n Scala linjalla h16.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Tässäpä yksi videoistani viime lauantailta:
> 
> Matkustusta HelB:n bussissa 208, linjalla 18.


No katos katos, Joonas ehtiny jo käydä kuvaamas... Itse en ole vielä päässyt, kun äiti pääsi kotiin vasta eilen sairaalasta... Ja tänää oli taas niin huono keli niin en viittinyt lähteä, vaikka olisi varmaan saanut hyviä videoita! Huomenna tarkoitus saada h76A:ta kuvattua töihin mennessä väli Suurmetsäntie (pysäkki 3456) - Malmin asema. Ja siitä sitten h54:sta väli Malmin asema - Puotinharju. Eli työmatkani koitan hyödyksi myös käyttää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No katos katos, Joonas ehtiny jo käydä kuvaamas... Itse en ole vielä päässyt, kun äiti pääsi kotiin vasta eilen sairaalasta... Ja tänää oli taas niin huono keli niin en viittinyt lähteä, vaikka olisi varmaan saanut hyviä videoita! Huomenna tarkoitus saada h76A:ta kuvattua töihin mennessä väli Suurmetsäntie (pysäkki 3456) - Malmin asema. Ja siitä sitten h54:sta väli Malmin asema - Puotinharju. Eli työmatkani koitan hyödyksi myös käyttää.


YouTube-kanavaltani löytyy pätkiä myös linjoista h57, h68, Jokeri 550 sekä 615T.

Olisiko kuvaustoiveita ensi kerralle, kun tulen Helsinkiin (poikkeuksellisesti vasta ensi kuun alussa)?

Ja kiitos siitä, että joku muukin (mm. Knightrider, zige94) kuvaa noita videoita, koska niitä on aina ilo katsoa.  :Wink: 
Mikäs sinun YouTube-kanavasi nimi muuten on?

----------


## zige94

> YouTube-kanavaltani löytyy pätkiä myös linjoista h57, h68, Jokeri 550 sekä 615T.
> 
> Olisiko kuvaustoiveita ensi kerralle, kun tulen Helsinkiin (poikkeuksellisesti vasta ensi kuun alussa)?
> 
> Ja kiitos siitä, että joku muukin (mm. Knightrider, zige94) kuvaa noita videoita, koska niitä on aina ilo katsoa. 
> Mikäs sinun YouTube-kanavasi nimi muuten on?


Aika yksinkertainen, zige1994... zige94 oli varattu niin ei voinut olla sama kuin kuvasivustoni tai tunnukseni täällä... Huomenna tai torstaina mahdollisesti ekat videot jo. Pitää katsoa mitä youtube tykkää kun puhelimeni kuvaa HD-laatuista videota (720p). Aikasemmin on musiikkivideoissani mennyt 3-4tuntia ennen kuin youtube on käsitellyt ne.

Ja kiitos myös sinulle Joonas Pio!  :Smile:  Ilo on kuvata, kunhan saisi etupenkin vaan, eikä puhelimesta loppuisi akku kesken kuvauksen, niinkuin eilen linjalla h98 kävi..

----------


## zige94

Ensimmäinen video valmis. Kuvattu linjalta h76A, autona NF 759.

----------


## Nak

HKL-Mainos vuodelta 1991

----------


## Tonttu18

NF 430 löytyi linjalta e85, vaikka tarkoitus oli kuvata Volvo 8700. 
Kiva linja oli ainakin!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Vähän eri vaihteistojen ääni maailmaa

Voith <3

ZF 

Allison 

Allison sellaisena kuin muistan  :Redface: 

Volvo I-Shift

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olisiko kuvaustoiveita ensi kerralle, kun tulen Helsinkiin (poikkeuksellisesti vasta ensi kuun alussa)?


Eikö ole kuvaustoiveita?  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

> Eikö ole kuvaustoiveita?


h91K olisi oikeasti erikoislaatuinen, mutta linja kyllä sijaitsee hieman kaukana ja ajaa vain arkipäivinä. Mutta entäs 15A?  Samalla aukeaa mahdollisuus tutkiskella Jätkäsaaren raitiotien etenemistä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> h91K olisi oikeasti erikoislaatuinen, mutta linja kyllä sijaitsee hieman kaukana ja ajaa vain arkipäivinä. Mutta entäs 15A?  Samalla aukeaa mahdollisuus tutkiskella Jätkäsaaren raitiotien etenemistä.


Voin kyllä kuvata h15:lla, h15A:lla tai h15V:llä.
Ja jos pystyisin järjestämään jotenkin tuon h91/K:n kuvaamisen (ja ehkä samalla myös h93:n).

----------


## Nak

Volvo 8900 Joku kuvannut lievän esittelyvideon uutukaisesta.. 

Nobinan uudet 8500 volvot ovat näemmä ulkoa ja sisältä ihan samanlaiset, paitsi että perä saa vielä kohennusta. (ja tuossa tietysti luxus-penkit) Itselleni tulee tuosta perästä jostain syystä mieleen Scania Omnilink?

----------


## Jufo

> Eikö ole kuvaustoiveita?


Noh miten olisi 741N päästä päähän Kuninkaanmäki - Rautatientori, kun siinä on matkan varrella monenlaista asuinaluetta. Viikonloppuna alkuyöstä kyytiin nousee myös monennäköistä kulkijaa ja pari kertaa kuljettaja on laittanut täynnä-valot päälle jo puolivälissä matkaa, kun on meinattu jäädä aikataulusta jälkeen.

----------


## Samppa

> Viikonloppuna alkuyöstä kyytiin nousee myös monennäköistä kulkijaa ja pari kertaa kuljettaja on laittanut täynnä-valot päälle jo puolivälissä matkaa, kun on meinattu jäädä aikataulusta jälkeen.


Eli kuljettajan mielestä työn tarkoitus on pysyä aikataulussa eikä matkustajien kuljettaminen (yöllä, harvan liikenteen aikana) :Mad:

----------


## Nak

Wilson Scania BF111 Tulee muistot mieleen kun olin vaahtosammuttimen kokoinen ja istuin tuossa konekopan päällä tämmöisessä ja ehkä jopa tässä kyseisessäkin autossa  :Smile:  Matkalla Lippajärven päiväkotiin  :Biggrin:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tällaisia Suomeen!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Matkustusta linjalla 15V Länsisatamassa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfsch8bB7m4

----------


## TEP70

> Wilson Scania BF111 Tulee muistot mieleen kun olin vaahtosammuttimen kokoinen ja istuin tuossa konekopan päällä tämmöisessä ja ehkä jopa tässä kyseisessäkin autossa  Matkalla Lippajärven päiväkotiin


1980-90-luvun Jyväskylässä myös varsin tuttu näky. JL:llä taisi olla noin 25 Wilson-vaihteista autoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 1980-90-luvun Jyväskylässä myös varsin tuttu näky. JL:llä taisi olla noin 25 Wilson-vaihteista autoa.


Niitä on ollut aikanaan todella paljon. Uusimpia olivat vuosien 1980 - 82 Scania BF111:t, mutta sama laatikko oli lukuisissa em:ja paljon vanhemmissa Volvo B58:issa ja Sc-Vabis BF76:sissa. Niiden lisäksi ko. puoliautomaatti oli jälkiasennettu joihinkin Scania BF110:iin ja BR86S:iin. Ja olipa Wilson kolmessa Scania BR111M:ssäkin sekä JL:n ainoassa Volvo B59:ssä (XF-142).

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Niitä on ollut aikanaan todella paljon. Uusimpia olivat vuosien 1980 - 82 Scania BF111:t, mutta sama laatikko oli lukuisissa em:ja paljon vanhemmissa Volvo B58:issa ja Sc-Vabis BF76:sissa. Niiden lisäksi ko. puoliautomaatti oli jälkiasennettu joihinkin Scania BF110:iin ja BR86S:iin. Ja olipa Wilson kolmessa Scania BR111M:ssäkin sekä JL:n ainoassa Volvo B59:ssä (XF-142).


Eikös JL:llä ollut joitakin Pylly-Wiima Scania BF110:jä, joissa oli kaksivaihteinen automaattiloota? Oliko niissä automaatti loppuun saakka, vai muutettiinko Wilson-vaihteisiksi?  :Smile: 

Taisihan Wilson-loota olla myös siinä kummajaisessa Scania BR145 / Delta (City) -ralliautossa.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös JL:llä ollut joitakin Pylly-Wiima Scania BF110:jä, joissa oli kaksivaihteinen automaattiloota? Oliko niissä automaatti loppuun saakka, vai muutettiinko Wilson-vaihteisiksi? 
> 
> Taisihan Wilson-loota olla myös siinä kummajaisessa Scania BR145 / Delta (City) -ralliautossa.


Kyllä, JL 84:ssä ja 85:ssä (Wiima M68 Lux) oli alkujaan HR501, ja ko. automaatti korvautui sittemmin (noin vuonna 1978) Wilsonilla. Samalla tavoin kävi eräille muillekin HR501:llä varustetuille BF110:ille (suurimassa osassa Boxer-kori, yhdessä Ajokki vm. 1971). Sekin pitää paikkansa, että XBJ-926:ssa eli BR145 / Deltassa (katuri-Delta, vastasi mallia City) oli niin ikään Wilson. Se olikin poikkeuksellisen raju peli. Kuva JL 26:sta.

----------


## TEP70

> Niitä on ollut aikanaan todella paljon. Uusimpia olivat vuosien 1980 - 82 Scania BF111:t, mutta sama laatikko oli lukuisissa em:ja paljon vanhemmissa Volvo B58:issa ja Sc-Vabis BF76:sissa. Niiden lisäksi ko. puoliautomaatti oli jälkiasennettu joihinkin Scania BF110:iin ja BR86S:iin. Ja olipa Wilson kolmessa Scania BR111M:ssäkin sekä JL:n ainoassa Volvo B59:ssä (XF-142).


Jep, omat muistikuvat alkavat noin vuoden 1981 tienoilta. Tuota B59:ää en ehtinyt nähdä, mutta BR111M:t 109-111 Wilsonilla muistan hyvin, jäihän 109 viimeiseksi käytössä olleeksi BR111M:ksi Jyväskylässä. Oliko siis autoissa 116-118 (BR86S / Ajokki 5000) alun perin joku muu vaihteisto? Volvo B58:t 23, 113 ja 119 olivat ajossa vielä 1990-luvun puolivälissä ja 119 jäi viimeiseksi punaiseksi autoksi vuoden 1995 alussa. Hupaisia olivat myös uudelleen alustoitetut korit, esim. autot 1, 6 ja 31 (BF110) ja 8, 19 ja 94 (BF76?). Ilmeisesti Ford R1114 oli sitten niin kertakaikkisen kelvoton alusta, että vanhempien autojen Scania-tekniikkaa vaihdettiin näiden korien alle? Missähän tämä muutos tehtiin?

Wilsonien huolto oli JL:n tallilla arkipäivää. Olin vuonna 1994 pesulinjalla töissä ja hiljaisempina hetkinä ehti seurata, kun asentaja purki Wilsonin pieniksi paloiksi, pesun kautta kunnostukseen ja taas uudelleen kasaan ja ei kun kovaa ajoa.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oliko siis autoissa 116-118 (BR86S / Ajokki 5000) alun perin joku muu vaihteisto? Volvo B58:t 23, 113 ja 119 olivat ajossa vielä 1990-luvun puolivälissä ja 119 jäi viimeiseksi punaiseksi autoksi vuoden 1995 alussa. Hupaisia olivat myös uudelleen alustoitetut korit, esim. autot 1, 6 ja 31 (BF110) ja 8, 19 ja 94 (BF76?). Ilmeisesti Ford R1114 oli sitten niin kertakaikkisen kelvoton alusta, että vanhempien autojen Scania-tekniikkaa vaihdettiin näiden korien alle?


JL:n historiikin mukaan autojen 113 sekä 116 - 118 alkuperäinen vaihteisto on ollut Allison-automaatti. Omakohtaisia havaintoja ko. vaiheesta minulla ei ole.

Fordit 8, 19, 60, 94, 114 ja 115 todellakin alustoitiin 1980-luvun ensimmäisellä puoliskolla uudelleen, jolloin ne tietenkin lakkasivat olemasta Fordeja. Boxer-koriset yksilöt (8, 19, ja 94) alustoitiin ensin, ja niiden korvaaviksi alustoiksi tuli 1960-luvulta peräisin olevia Scania-Vabis BF76 -alustoja. Sen jälkeen alustoitiin vielä ex XCU-960, ex XCU-914 ja ex XCU-915, joista tuli XHP-231 (alusta vuoden 1969 autosta JL 31), XJK-206 (alusta Wiimasta XPC-84) ja XHV-601 (alusta jostain vuoden 1969 Scania BF110:stä). Näiden kolmen Scania BF110:n alkuperäinen laatikko oli ollut alkuperäisen korin aikana HR501-täysautomaatti, mutta aski oli korvattu Wilsonilla jo ennen alustoimisprosessia. Alustoinnin yhteydessä Scanioiden akseliväliä tiettävästi jouduttiin lyhentämään, koska Fordit olivat (saman lähdetieton mukaan) akseliväliltään ruotsalaiskolleegojaan lyhyempiä.

Ford R1114 ei tainnut olla soveltuvin mahdollinen alusta suomalaiseen kaupunkiliikenteeseen. XCU-960:n vain noin 4-vuotinen elämä Fordina kertonee jo jotain.

----------


## Knightrider

Kuvaustoive: 519A päästä päähän*. Matkan varrella Lentoasemaa, yritysaluetta, omakotitaloaluetta, kauppakeskittymiä, kerrostaloja, metroasema, juna-asema ja satama. Tietyyppikin vaihtelee leveästä Vuotiestä kapeaan Kirkonkyläntien pohjoispäähän.

A-vuoroja voisi olla edes muutama ruuhka-ajan ja illan ulkopuolella, tunnin välein vaikka. Viikonloppuisin tahdistettu niin, että Itäkeskuksesta pohjoiseen: tasalta, 15 yli ja 15 vaille 54B ja puolelta 519A, joka lähti Vuosaaresta aikaisemmin. Luulisin että asiakkaita riittäisi, sillä matkustajia tulee Vuosaaresta päin kyytiin mm. metroasemilta ja Vuosaaren sillan pysäkiltä ja Citymarketilta.

519A voisi kulkea h54:n liikenteen loputtua 30 minuutin välein vaikka 2.00 asti, sillä se yhdistää mm. Malmin ja Itä-Helsingin, kun 54/B, 78 ja 79 ovat lopettaneet liikennöinnin. On ärsyttävää kuluttaa keskiyön jälkeen yli puolta tuntia keskustan kautta kiertämiseen alle 10 minuutin matkan sijaan. Myöskin HKI-Vantaa on auki 24h ja 519/520 on ainoa linja Itä-Helsinkiin.

*)nykyään videon pituudelle ei ole rajaa Youtubessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuvaustoive: 519A päästä päähän*. Matkan varrella Lentoasemaa, yritysaluetta, omakotitaloaluetta, kauppakeskittymiä, kerrostaloja, metroasema, juna-asema ja satama. Tietyyppikin vaihtelee leveästä Vuotiestä kapeaan Kirkonkyläntien pohjoispäähän.
> 
> *)nykyään videon pituudelle ei ole rajaa Youtubessa.


Voisin kyllä kuvata 519:n (matka-aika n. 30 min), mutta 519A:n matka-aika (n. 50 min) on valitettavasti nykyiselle kameralleni liikaa... Mutta uudella kameralla (jonka saan toukokuussa) tuo 519A:kin voisi onnistua.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jep, omat muistikuvat alkavat noin vuoden 1981 tienoilta. Tuota B59:ää en ehtinyt nähdä, mutta BR111M:t 109-111 Wilsonilla muistan hyvin, jäihän 109 viimeiseksi käytössä olleeksi BR111M:ksi Jyväskylässä. Oliko siis autoissa 116-118 (BR86S / Ajokki 5000) alun perin joku muu vaihteisto? Volvo B58:t 23, 113 ja 119 olivat ajossa vielä 1990-luvun puolivälissä ja 119 jäi viimeiseksi punaiseksi autoksi vuoden 1995 alussa. Hupaisia olivat myös uudelleen alustoitetut korit, esim. autot 1, 6 ja 31 (BF110) ja 8, 19 ja 94 (BF76?). Ilmeisesti Ford R1114 oli sitten niin kertakaikkisen kelvoton alusta, että vanhempien autojen Scania-tekniikkaa vaihdettiin näiden korien alle? Missähän tämä muutos tehtiin?
> 
> Wilsonien huolto oli JL:n tallilla arkipäivää. Olin vuonna 1994 pesulinjalla töissä ja hiljaisempina hetkinä ehti seurata, kun asentaja purki Wilsonin pieniksi paloiksi, pesun kautta kunnostukseen ja taas uudelleen kasaan ja ei kun kovaa ajoa.


Tulipa vain mieleen miettiä, mistä JL:n innostus Wilson-vaihteeseen juonsi juurensa? Muistaakseni JL:llä ei ole ollut Leylandeja, joista innostus olisi voinut alkaa eikä Scaniallakaan se ollut tehdasvaruste kuin vain joissain kulmavaihdetuuppareissa 60-70-lukujen vaihteessa.

----------


## zige94

> Kuvaustoive: 519A päästä päähän*. Matkan varrella Lentoasemaa, yritysaluetta, omakotitaloaluetta, kauppakeskittymiä, kerrostaloja, metroasema, juna-asema ja satama. Tietyyppikin vaihtelee leveästä Vuotiestä kapeaan Kirkonkyläntien pohjoispäähän.
> 
> A-vuoroja voisi olla edes muutama ruuhka-ajan ja illan ulkopuolella, tunnin välein vaikka. Viikonloppuisin tahdistettu niin, että Itäkeskuksesta pohjoiseen: tasalta, 15 yli ja 15 vaille 54B ja puolelta 519A, joka lähti Vuosaaresta aikaisemmin. Luulisin että asiakkaita riittäisi, sillä matkustajia tulee Vuosaaresta päin kyytiin mm. metroasemilta ja Vuosaaren sillan pysäkiltä ja Citymarketilta.
> 
> 519A voisi kulkea h54:n liikenteen loputtua 30 minuutin välein vaikka 2.00 asti, sillä se yhdistää mm. Malmin ja Itä-Helsingin, kun 54/B, 78 ja 79 ovat lopettaneet liikennöinnin. On ärsyttävää kuluttaa keskiyön jälkeen yli puolta tuntia keskustan kautta kiertämiseen alle 10 minuutin matkan sijaan. Myöskin HKI-Vantaa on auki 24h ja 519/520 on ainoa linja Itä-Helsinkiin.


Itse voisin myös kuvata ainakin Malmi-Vuosaaren metroasema A-linjaa!  :Smile:  Työmatkalla tämä onnistuisi helposti.

Tuo 54:n ja 519/A:n kymmeneltä liikenteen loppuminen on itselleni ongelma, etenkin perjatai ja lauantai-iltaisin. Asun Tapanilassa, ja olen Itäkeskuksessa töissä perjantaisin ja lauantaisin klo 23 saakka. Joudun aina menemään keskustan kautta ja se on suorastaan ärsyttävää. Kyllä matkustajia läytyisi varmasti vielä siihen aikaankin, ainakin sen verran että olisi kannattavaa liikennöidä. Sitten yksi outo asia on sunnuntai kun 54B:n viimeinen lähtö Itäkeskuksesta 20:43, osa kaupoista siellä on taas jopa klo 21 saakka auki... Kyllähän 519:n tuohon aikaan kulkee, mutta ei se auta jokaista matkustajaa, ainoastaan Itäkeskus-Malmi väli.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuo 54:n ja 519/A:n kymmeneltä liikenteen loppuminen on itselleni ongelma, etenkin perjatai ja lauantai-iltaisin. Asun Tapanilassa, ja olen Itäkeskuksessa töissä perjantaisin ja lauantaisin klo 23 saakka. Joudun aina menemään keskustan kautta ja se on suorastaan ärsyttävää. Kyllä matkustajia läytyisi varmasti vielä siihen aikaankin, ainakin sen verran että olisi kannattavaa liikennöidä. Sitten yksi outo asia on sunnuntai kun 54B:n viimeinen lähtö Itäkeskuksesta 20:43, osa kaupoista siellä on taas jopa klo 21 saakka auki... Kyllähän 519:n tuohon aikaan kulkee, mutta ei se auta jokaista matkustajaa, ainoastaan Itäkeskus-Malmi väli.


Voisithan mennä myös 550:llä Viikin tiedepuistoon ja siitä 73N:llä tai 74N:llä Tapanilaan tai 550:llä Oulunkylään ja siitä N-junalla Tapanilaan.

----------


## zige94

> Voisithan mennä myös 550:llä Viikin tiedepuistoon ja siitä 73N:llä tai 74N:llä Tapanilaan tai 550:llä Oulunkylään ja siitä N-junalla Tapanilaan.


73:N:llä ja 74N:llä on yleensä sellainen tosi pee juttu että ne on molemmat juuri menneet kun 550 saapuu Viikkiin. Sitten taas Oulunkylän asema, Viikonloppu-ilta, N/T-juna, ei oikeen innosta... Kokemusta on noista yöjunista..  :Very Happy:  Mutta kyllähän osittaisia vaihtoehtoja kyllä löytyisi. Tällä hetkellä käytän 23:02 metro Sörnäisiin, ja Sörnäisistä 23:16 lähtevä 74N, ja kotona noin 23:45.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 73:N:llä ja 74N:llä on yleensä sellainen tosi pee juttu että ne on molemmat juuri menneet kun 550 saapuu Viikkiin. Sitten taas Oulunkylän asema, Viikonloppu-ilta, N/T-juna, ei oikeen innosta... Kokemusta on noista yöjunista..  Mutta kyllähän osittaisia vaihtoehtoja kyllä löytyisi. Tällä hetkellä käytän 23:02 metro Sörnäisiin, ja Sörnäisistä 23:16 lähtevä 74N, ja kotona noin 23:45.


Reittioppaan mukaan vaihtoaikaa on noin 10-15 minuttia (Jokeri lähtee Itäkeskuksesta 23:05, on Viikin tiedepuiston pysäkillä (3173) n. 23:12 ja 74N lähtee Latokartanon pysäkiltä (3240) n. 23:27). Tuo 74N on kylläkin sama, jolla kuljet nykyään, eli ei tuo 550+74N ole sen nopeampi kuin tuo metro+74N.  :Biggrin:

----------


## zige94

> Reittioppaan mukaan vaihtoaikaa on noin 10-15 minuttia (Jokeri lähtee Itäkeskuksesta 23:05, on Viikin tiedepuiston pysäkillä (3173) n. 23:12 ja 74N lähtee Latokartanon pysäkiltä (3240) n. 23:27). Tuo 74N on kylläkin sama, jolla kuljet nykyään, eli ei tuo 550+74N ole sen nopeampi kuin tuo metro+74N.


Niin vähän katselinkin...  :Biggrin:  Mielummin metro ja 74N niin ei tarvitse odotella Viikissä.. Kiitos kuitenkin!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Matkustusta välillä Malmi-Itäkeskus linjalla 519

----------


## Knightrider

Bussilinja 8X:n matkassa Helb #9831:llä sunnuntaina 16.5.11
Huomatkaa bussin mukava äänimaailma!

----------


## bussifriikki

> Bussilinja 8X:n matkassa Helb #9831:llä sunnuntaina 16.5.11
> Huomatkaa bussin mukava äänimaailma!


hyvä video. onko noita puolimatalia enää millään linjalla tavallisessa linjaliikenteessä?

----------


## zige94

h16X:n koko reitti sattui tänään tallentumaan kameraan!  :Smile:  Autona oli Scanian Ikarus E94. Välillä on vähän liikennevaloissa seisomista (ikävä kyllä) ja sitten kuljettaja ajoi myös erittäin hitaasti, joko kuljettajassa vika ja tai autossa.

----------


## Knightrider

> hyvä video. onko noita puolimatalia enää millään linjalla tavallisessa linjaliikenteessä?


kiitos! Viime syksynä ruuhkassa h96:lla törmäsin yhteen, en muista muuta kuin että oli Helbin ja edessä valkoiset isot nauhakilvet (ne paksukirjaimiset missä kolmosnumerossa on lakki) Pikkutarkkana ihmisenä muistan, kun joskus 2000-vuosikymmenen alussa näin ensimmäisen ja ainoan kerran h97:lla nauhakilven, jossa seiskassa oli poikkiviiva. Niin minä aina olen seiskan kirjoittanutkin, mutta koskaan en ole ennen tai jälkeen bussin nokassa sellaista seiskaa nähnyt.



> h16X:n koko reitti sattui tänään tallentumaan kameraan!  Autona oli Scanian Ikarus E94. Välillä on vähän liikennevaloissa seisomista (ikävä kyllä) ja sitten kuljettaja ajoi myös erittäin hitaasti, joko kuljettajassa vika ja tai autossa.


Hienoa! Lisää tämmöisiä pitempiä filmejä. Vaikka kamera heittelehti ja oli hieman alanurkkan päin niin on hyvä että saadaan kokonainen linja Youtubeen! Itselläni ei ole alustaa myöskään, mutta onnistun aina laittamaan kamerani johonkin kohtaan missä ei heilu niinkään paljoa, tai pidän vakaalla kädellä vakaalla tiellä tai sitten pidän kädessä, jota nojaan johonkin niin, että se on vielä vakaampi, jos vaikka on paljon töyssyä matkalla. Voit katsoa videoistani, miten pidän kameraa jotenkuten tasaisesti, mutta videosi oli silti kaikin puolin mainio - itselläni on vain lyhyemmän puoleisia videoita, sait ennen minua kokonaisen linjareitin tallennettua. Et kyllä ansaitse missään nimessä tuota epätykkäystä (vai mikä onkaan tuo peukku alas), jonka joku on videollesi mennyt laittamaan. Minkäköhänlaista 16x-bussilinjavideota oli kyseinen katsoja sitten etsinyt, kun ei ollut tyytyväinen. Otsikkosi ei voisi paremmin kertoa, mistä on kyse. Punaiset valot eivät ole sinun vikasi, turha niitä muuten on pahoitella. 

Videota voi ottaa myös keskeltä bussia, jolloin matkustajamäärät näkee paremmin, sivuikkunoista näkee myös ja videosta tulee elävämpi (julkisissa kulkuneuvoissa kun ollaan). Omat videoni on huono esimerkki, sillä itse kuitenkin menen eteen yleensä, sillä siitä on helpointa tukea kättä niin, että video on suhtkoht tasaista eikä heilu erityisemmin. Tien tasaisuus ratkaisee. Tässä videossa  sekä alussa että lopussa näkee matkustajien määrän, kun vähän panoramisoi, joka saattaa lisätä videon mielenkiintoa/informaatiota. Tosin esimerkkivideo ei ole paras mahdollinen keskeltäkuvausvideo, kun ei paljoa mitään ulos näy kuitenkaan - mutta kyllähän tuo luo hiljaisen yövuoron tunnelmaa. Menin videossa harvinaisesti keskelle, koska Kehä on niin tasaista, että kameraa voi pitää vapaassa kädessä ongelmitta. Toisaalta tiemaisemat ja kuskin tunnelmat näkee paremmin kuvattaessa etuistuimelta.

Itse aion kuvata kesällä h91K:n, kulkeeko se silloin?

----------


## Nak

> ja sitten kuljettaja ajoi myös erittäin hitaasti, joko kuljettajassa vika ja tai autossa.


Veikkaan että ajoi ajan tappamisen takia hitaasti, 16X on nimittäin tappavan tylsä linja, etenkin jos sitä joutuu koko työpäivän ajamaan  :Biggrin:  nimim. kokemusta on

----------


## zige94

> Hienoa! Lisää tämmöisiä pitempiä filmejä. Vaikka kamera heittelehti ja oli hieman alanurkkan päin niin on hyvä että saadaan kokonainen linja Youtubeen!


Kiitos, lyhensin lainaustasi ettei olisi liian pitkä. Tosiaan tiet olivat epätasaisia, eikä autokaan mikään paras ollu, etenkin kun hidastetöyssyjä koko ajan oli.  :Wink:  Puhelimella kuvattu joka on sen verran kevyt että heiluu kunnolla, kamera pysyisi vakaampana (painaa joku puolikiloa ainakin  :Biggrin:  , ehkä, arvioin vaa). Puhelimesta loppui kaikenlisäksi muisti juuri viime metreillä... Jäi viimeinen käännös sitten kuvaamatta  :Frown: 

ITse ajattelin seuraavaksi kuvata h82:n ja h83:n, molemmat sen verran lyhyitä linjoja, ja h83 lisäksi kiertolinja, joka kiertää yhteensuuntaan niinkuin 16X. Myös h75A, h76A/B ja h77A saattaa tässä lähiviikkoina tulla, ne jopa ihan edestä kuvattuna (tuttuni Nobinalla töissä, ajaa usein noita linjoja).

Ja vielä tuohon alaviistoon kuvaamiseen, niin jopas puhelimen omanäyttö näyttää erilailla sillo kuin tuon kuvaa, eipä se siinä näyttäny noin alaviistoon olevan  :Eek: 




> Veikkaan että ajoi ajan tappamisen takia hitaasti, 16X on nimittäin tappavan tylsä linja, etenkin jos sitä joutuu koko työpäivän ajamaan  nimim. kokemusta on


Juu, voi olla. Ja selkeästi kuljettajan tavoitteena oli mennä niin että olisi pari minuuttia ennen uutta lähtöä Herttoniemessä. Ja siinä onnistuikin, heti uudet matkustajat kyytiin ja liikkeelle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Video Turun uusista hybridibusseista. TuKL 23 / 30.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 227 linjalla h42:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ-WM-fXHqc

Mikäs ääni tuo "plim-plom-plim-plom" muuten on? Kuului nimittäin joka kerta, kun pysähdyttiin.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Helsingin Bussiliikenne 227 linjalla h42:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ-WM-fXHqc
> 
> Mikäs ääni tuo "plim-plom-plim-plom" muuten on? Kuului nimittäin joka kerta, kun pysähdyttiin.


Yleensä tuon äänen jälkeen auto sammuu seuraavalla pysähdyksellä, mutta tuossa 227:ssa on ollut tuollainen vika jo pitkään.  Olisikohan sillä jotain tekemistä kaasun syöttöjärjestelmän kanssa?

----------


## zige94

Uusia videoita tullut kuvattua:

v63 koko reitti, autona NF 746 Scania Scala teli
h21V Kamppi-Lasipalatsi väli, videolla näkyy Espoon terminaalin läpiajo

*h74:n reitti väliltä Suurmetsäntie (pysäkki 3430) - Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun risteys:*

Osa 1
Osa 2

----------


## bussifriikki

Eli tällainen pieni video Åbergin Lahti 400:sta. Linjalla 105B Kampista Ruoholahteen.
Voin ladata kanssa HD:na bussivideoita, jos joku haluaa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ensi viikonloppuna yritän saada kuvattua kokonaan linjat h23, h82, h90, h90K ja h92.

----------


## zige94

Huomenna lataan youtubeen videon Vantaan sisäiseltä linjalta 46, koko reitti kahdessa osassa.. On muuten erittäin hieno tuo reitti, hiljainen myös.

Ensi viikonloppuna viimeistään tulossa myös joitain Haagan suunnan linjoja (h40, h41, h43)

----------


## zige94

> Huomenna lataan youtubeen videon Vantaan sisäiseltä linjalta 46, koko reitti kahdessa osassa...


Eli:

v46 osa 1
v46 osa 2

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvasin linjan 41 kokonaan. tai no, melkein. Kampista Haagaan.
Osa 1 ja osa 2

----------


## Joonas Pio

Linja h82, osa 1
Linja h82, osa 2

Linja h90K

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tämän verran on Pohjolan Liikenteen Irisbussien ovia nopeutettu.

----------


## vristo

Jees!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dUzQ...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqgTQ...eature=related

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:47 ----------

Ja kaikkien oikeiden kaupunkibussien äiti:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRhO-aLtgew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKxuc...eature=related

----------


## Nak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97DwMIf7_lI

Nobinan Säffle päässyt Arttu Wiskarin musiikkivideoon. Pieni pätkä myös jonkun liikennöitsijän Scalasta. En kyllä osannut tunnistaa että kenen. Valkoiset tangot ja lastenvaunutilan kohdalla avattava sivuikkuna. 
Ja biisikin on ihan hyvä  :Smile:

----------


## Resiina

Pätkiä 13.07.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSxhffTuywk

----------


## Nak

Tässä vanha B12BLE Voithilla, tuntuu olevan liukas liikkeissään  :Smile: 

Uusi B7RLE 6x2

----------


## Joonas Pio

NF 178 linjalla 55K

Lataan videon h95:n koko reitistä kunhan ehdin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lataan videon h95:n koko reitistä kunhan ehdin.


H95 osa 1
H95 osa 2
H95 osa 3

----------


## hmikko

Aika eksoottinen bussiprototyyppi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PZmiUdmJu0

Toinen esittelykierros, tämä Dubaissa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQkxlN0EYk

Hankkeen kotisivu

http://www.superbusproject.com/

----------


## Resiina

Vantaan linja 61 Tikkurila-Lentoasema 04.08.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6LnwNMWg-4

----------


## vristo

Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteyden ratkaisu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcqet...eature=related

----------


## joboo

Onko linjoista H39,h45 ja 539:Stä tulossa videota?

----------


## Knightrider

Niistä en tiedä, mutta tässä Helsingin ja Espoon välinen seutulinja 501 lähes kokonaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aika eksoottinen bussiprototyyppi:


On ihan mielenkiintoinen sinänsä. Harmittaa vain, että menevät tällaistakin lausumaan (videon kuvaustekstissä): "According to its makers, the Superbus is interesting for metropolitan areas that do not want to invest a lot of money into railway infrastructure for hi-speed trains."

Juu, tietenkään kun Superbus kulkee 250 km/h, se ei tarvitse mitään kallista, täysin eroteltua ja hyvin perustettua väylää, jota olisi kallis ylläpitää. Ja jolla vielä voi matkustaa ilman pahaa oloa, kun tie on täysin tasainen. Olen ihan varma, että jos Superbusin väylästä tehdään yhtä turvallinen ja nopea kuin 250 km/h kulkevasta junastakin, se maksaa enemmän. Sinänsä tuo on toki loistava edistys nykyisiin kaukobusseihin, jos niitä vain kuljetetaan 100 km/h. Saadaan siitäkin isot energiasäästöt paremmasta aerodynamiikasta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:57 ----------




> Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteyden ratkaisu:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcqet...eature=related


Hys! Joku hullu vielä ehdottaa noita tosissaan kohta.

Onhan noita ihan kaupallisessakin käytössä toki: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zspMI3LBDKs

Jos ihan tosissaan puhutaan, niin suurin ongelma taitaa olla, että nuo ovat vedessä sietämättömän hitaita (en kyllä ole spekseihin tutustunut). Todennäköisesti nopeammin bussi ajaisi Kruunuvuorenrannasta maata pitkin Liisankadulle kuin vedessä.

----------


## Nak

http://www.youtube.com/user/22tammura#g/u

käyttäjän videot suht ok, mutta ne kommentit videon päälle  :Mr. Green:

----------


## vristo

Ratkaisu kaikkiin bussikaistaongelmiin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv8_W...eature=related

----------


## Joonas Pio

Erinomainen video Nobinan Ikaruksesta, jossa VOITH-musiikkia!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm5g2pyQWck

Kuunnelkaapa vaikka kohta 6:00-6:20.

----------


## Automies

K. Kittilä 16, Scania BR112 Wiima K200:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NT5G1Oq4Ms

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Tässä olisi tarjolla kuvaa TKL:n ensimmäisestä nivelautosta (#300)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsWwZCQR8pA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoyPzhWTBh4

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsingin bussilinja 92, osa 1
Helsingin bussilinja 92, osa 2

Helsingin bussilinja 97, osa 1
Helsingin bussilinja 97, osa 2

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

IS-video kiinalaisesta tilatehokkaasta minibussiliikenteestä (sikäläinen asukastiheys lienee "hieman" suurempi kuin Suomen maaseudun koululaiskuljetuksissa?):
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/ulkomaat/t...414380330.html

----------


## Resiina

Linjan 950 reitti Nikkilän ja Keravan välillä 08.10.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Rbhf9bqxA

----------


## Joonas Pio

SHAVA:n musiikkivideo linjasta h79, kulkuvälineenä HelB 953:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSnlCG5PhSE

Hieman erilaista, mutta hyvää musiikkia!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 034

> SHAVA:n musiikkivideo linjasta h79, kulkuvälineenä HelB 953:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSnlCG5PhSE
> 
> Hieman erilaista, mutta hyvää musiikkia!



Olisi Helb ja HSL vähän mainostaa itseään tuossa. HSL logoa näkyy vähän mutta Helbiä lainkaan. Pieni mainostus on aina paikallaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Espoon linja 85A, kuvattuna välillä Kattila-Nuuksionpää:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8ArHk3is8&

----------


## Resiina

Vakiovuoro Forssa-Helsinki 16.05.2011
http://youtu.be/AvuK0gw3QCY
Vakiovuoro Hämeenlinna-Helsinki Hyrylään asti 05.05.2011
http://youtu.be/xHR4Viwv9kw
Linja 933 Hyrylä-Kerava
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0OICCtjmqE

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vakiovuoro Forssa-Helsinki 16.05.2011
> http://youtu.be/AvuK0gw3QCY
> Vakiovuoro Hämeenlinna-Helsinki Hyrylään asti 05.05.2011
> http://youtu.be/xHR4Viwv9kw


Kylläpä olet jaksanut kuvata! Ei voi muuta sanoa, kuin että erinomaista työtä ja erittäin paljon kiitoksia!  :Smile:

----------


## Resiina

Tässä vielä muutama pikavuorovideo
Riihimäki-Forssa (Pikavuoro Lahti-Turku) 05.05.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FooPJAg7tec
Forssa-Hämeenlinna (Pikavuoro Turku-Lahti) 05.05.2011
http://youtu.be/rKBI4cuwUJQ

----------


## Resiina

Keravan 8 26.10.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1B5vUIype8

----------


## Nak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK7DsXfyl-o

Videohan on Wanha ja moneen kertaan nähty, mutta tunnelma on aika perus T-vuoroa  :Laughing:  lukuunottamatta lipuntarkastajia  :Mad:

----------


## Nak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrvW8...eature=related

Tälläisessa bussissa ei ainakaan pääse heti kuumuus yllättämään  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Riian Solaris Trollino 18 -johdinauton matkaa kuvattuna hieman erikoisemmasta kuvakulmasta, nimittäin johtimista:

Osa 1
Osa 2
Osa 3

----------


## Nak

Bussikuskin arkea  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

Uusi reitti tuli kuvattua, v60, Jokiniemi - Tikkurila - Veromies. Autona oli Nobina 731 (Scania Scala).

----------


## Joonas Pio

Täältä löytyvät kaikki linjavideoni ja lisää on tulossa ensi viikon alussa linjojen h72 ja e85 muodossa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ns. raideliikennekertoimeen verrattuna saattaisi tällaisen onnikan käyttömahdollisuus joukkoliikenteessä kuitenkin olla huomattavasti metroja, lähijunia tai ratikoita houkuttelevampaa (tai siis milloin HSL alkaa kilpailutuksissa vaatia tällaisia sähköbusseja? ...):
http://www.iltalehti.fi/autot/2011112314808731_au.shtml
http://www.iltalehti.fi/nettitv/?32320084

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Täältä löytyvät kaikki linjavideoni ja lisää on tulossa ensi viikon alussa linjojen h72 ja e85 muodossa.


Linjan h90K uusittu versio.

Linjan 324 koko reitti tulossa, linjoja h72 ja e85 ei tällä erää...

----------


## hezec

> tai siis milloin HSL alkaa kilpailutuksissa vaatia tällaisia sähköbusseja?


Toivottavasti ei ihan pian... Hienolta näyttää, mutta maksaa varmasti mansikoita ja videolla mainittiin huikea 23 matkustajan kapasiteetti. "Bussin" lastaaminenkin muistuttaa enemmän 1800-lukuisia junia, kun joka osastolle on käytännössä oma ovi - melko hidasta siis. Ei millään muotoa sovi paikallisliikenteeseen. Joskus vain kannattaa olla realisti.

----------


## Knightrider

> "Bussin" lastaaminenkin muistuttaa enemmän 1800-lukuisia junia, kun joka osastolle on käytännössä oma ovi - melko hidasta siis.


Tuossahan on jokaiselle istuimelle oma ovi, joten lastaaminen kestää noin 10 sekuntia.

Voisi toimia kahden suuren kaupungin, joiden välillä ei ole junaa, mutta on moottoritie, välisenä yhteytenä. Kuitenkin nykymuotoinen pikavuoroliikenne lienee kustannustehokkaampaa - riippuu toki siitä, paljonko matkustaja on valmis maksamaan Superbus-matkasta - bussissahan on luksusistuimet, suuri nopeus sekä siihen saisi varmaankin vaikka jokaiselle istuimelle oman tablet-tietokoneen, jotta lipun hintaa voisi nostaa lentolipputasolle.

----------


## hezec

> Tuossahan on jokaiselle istuimelle oma ovi, joten lastaaminen kestää noin 10 sekuntia.


Tämä toimii, jos matkustajilla on paikkaliput ja ovien tarkat paikat pysäkillä ovat tiedossa. Paikallisbussissa kumpikaan näistä ei vain oikein toteudu. Muuten menee juoksenteluksi ja hakemiseksi, jonka tavallisessa bussissa voi hoitaa pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeenkin. Alhainen kapasiteettikaan ei auta asiaa.

Videon mukaan auto on sähkökäyttöinen noin 200 km toimintasäteellä, mikä taas on nippa nappa riittävä kaukoliikenteeseen, jos akut ovat nopeasti vaihdettavissa joka pysähdyksellä. Julkisten teiden nopeusrajoitusten takia nopeusetu tavallisiin linja-autoihin verrattuna on melko minimaalinen. Epäilenpä, että hinta nousee joka tapauksessa niin korkeaksi, että ainoa mahdollinen käyttökohde on nimenomaan luksusluokkainen tilausajoliikenne, jota videollakin maalailtiin. Mikäs siinä, jos joku haluaa maksaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ns. raideliikennekertoimeen verrattuna saattaisi tällaisen onnikan käyttömahdollisuus joukkoliikenteessä kuitenkin olla huomattavasti metroja, lähijunia tai ratikoita houkuttelevampaa (tai siis milloin HSL alkaa kilpailutuksissa vaatia tällaisia sähköbusseja? ...):
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/autot/2011112314808731_au.shtml
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/nettitv/?32320084


http://www.theonion.com/video/obama-...ith-hig,18473/

(Huom: The Onion on siis satiirinen uutiskanava.)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässä jäävät kyllä rallikuskitkin kakkoseksi.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## zige94

> Tässä jäävät kyllä rallikuskitkin kakkoseksi.


 :Very Happy:  Haha, tällä tais olla vähä hauskaa näköjää...  :Very Happy:  Itsellänikin on kyllä D92:n joka pääsee jopa 120kmh, mutta eipä sitä nopeutta tuu oikee ajeltua. Välillä saatan vähän ylinopeutta ajaa jos oon myöhässä aikataulusta.

----------


## Karosa

> Tässä jäävät kyllä rallikuskitkin kakkoseksi.


Tämä kuvaa erinomaisesti sitä kun menen Vihtiin 280:llä. Varsinkin osuutta Nummela - Vihti. Kannattaa käydä testiajamassa joku ilta..  :Very Happy:  Samakuin ralliautossa istuisit.


Lisäsin juuri ensimmäisen videoni, tärähtänyt, zoomaus päällä -.- mutta lisäsin sen silti.
NF 730 - e10K Tapiola - Matinkallio.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBJNy1PPssY

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kampin iltapäiväruuhkaa pe 23.12. Kymmenen bussia ehti ajamaan Lapinlahdenkadun ja Lapinrinteen risteyksestä yksien vihreiden valojen palaessa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-cTNLIzC-s

----------


## Knightrider

Linja 15A, ensimmäinen videoni uudella kameralla. Lataus Youtubeen kesti nettiyhteydelläni vaivaiset 12 tuntia :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8UIf...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsingin bussilinja 82, osa 1
Helsingin bussilinja 82, osa 2

Helsingin bussilinja 94, osa 1
Helsingin bussilinja 94, osa 2

----------


## Resiina

U-Linja 974 Peijas-Korso-Hyrylä 05.01.2012

----------


## zige94

h24 Seurasaari - Erottaja, autona HelB 1201, Volvo 7700 hybrid, kuvattu 8.1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn_4JIF1t3E 

h82 Herttoniemi - Itäkeskus, autona NF 789, Irisbus Crossway Le, kuvattu 8.1. Näissä Nobinan Crossareissa on jonkinlaiset peruutuskamerat asennettuina. Kuunnelkaa myös moottorinääni, vinkuu oudosti liikkeelle lähdettäessä. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ad17uZ6lB4

----------


## zige94

Ja 99V reittivideo Rautatientorilta Vuosaareen Uthman Pirttimäen kuulutusten saattelemana!  :Smile:  Mukavaa matkaa tarjosi tämä kuljettaja, ja ehdotti jopa lippujen kierrättämistä erikoisella tavalla kohdassa 14:50  :Wink:  Kattokaa koko video niin selviää kaikkea hauskaa matkalta!

Ps. Huomenna tulossa vielä seutulinja 106:sta video.

----------


## vristo

> Mukavaa matkaa tarjosi tämä kuljettaja, ja ehdotti jopa lippujen kierrättämistä erikoisella tavalla kohdassa 14:50


Varsin erikoisella tavalla, kyllä. Mitähän HSL tai työnantaja tästä tuumaakaan?

----------


## Nak

> Varsin erikoisella tavalla, kyllä. Mitähän HSL tai työnantaja tästä tuumaakaan?


Mikäpä sitä voimassa olevaa lippua estäisi kierrättämästä tällä tavalla? Suomalaiset ovat vaan aika pihiä kansaa(koskien myös rahanahnea HSL:ää), enpä nähnyt yhdenkään lipun ainakaan tällä matkalla palautuneen  :Wink:  hauska veikko tuo kuljettaja, mutta jaksaisikohan noita samoja juttuja kuitenkaan kuunnella aamuruuhkabussissa aamusta toiseen? mutta hyvä että joukossa on myös erilaisia bussikuskeja, eikä aina niitä(meitä) samoja "ruttuturpia"  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Ja 99V reittivideo Rautatientorilta Vuosaareen Uthman Pirttimäen kuulutusten saattelemana!  Mukavaa matkaa tarjosi tämä kuljettaja, ja ehdotti jopa lippujen kierrättämistä erikoisella tavalla kohdassa 14:50  Kattokaa koko video niin selviää kaikkea hauskaa matkalta!
> 
> Ps. Huomenna tulossa vielä seutulinja 106:sta video.


Olen pari vuotta sitten ollut tämän kuljettajan kyydissä h58B:llä. Silloin hän muistaakseni veti leukoja Meilahden päässä ennen lähtöä, ja kuulutteli pysäkkejä matkalla, mutta muuta ohjelmaa ei hänellä vielä silloin ollut.

----------


## Samppa

> Suomalaiset ovat vaan aika pihiä kansaa(koskien myös rahanahnea HSL:ää)


Voitko jotenkin perustella tuota HSL:n ahneutta? HSL:n omistaa mukana olevat kunnat ja niiden valitsemat henkilöt päättävät HSL:n hallituksessa mm. taloudesta.

----------


## Nak

> Voitko jotenkin perustella tuota HSL:n ahneutta? HSL:n omistaa mukana olevat kunnat ja niiden valitsemat henkilöt päättävät HSL:n hallituksessa mm. taloudesta.


Voitko väittää että esim. hra Pirttimäen lipun kierrätystä katsottaisiin kauhean suopeasti HSL:ssä? Mielestäni hyvä keksintö joka aiheutti videon perusteella hilpeän vastaanoton asiakaskunnassa. Sen sijaan HSL nostaa lippujen hintoja, jos olisi nostanut muutaman sentin enemmän matkakortin lipun hintoja, ei olisi tarvinnut nostaa paperilippujen hintoja kerralla aika kovia määriä. Seutulippuun heti  yksi 50snt lisää.. Pistin HSL:ään palautetta asiasta, vastaus "yritämme saada ihmiset käyttämään matkakorttia enemmän" mutta taisittepa unohtaa satunnaiskäyttäjät jne. Kuljettajana on mukavaa pyöritellä pikkurahoja varsinkin kun ne ovat kokoaika loppu tasahinnoittelun poistuttua. 

HSL myös karsii linjastoa aika rankalla kädellä, joka ei välttämättä ole asiakaskunnassa niinkään tervetullutta. Tähän asiaan en kuitenkaan ole itse jaksanut keskittyä niinkään paljoa, kun muutokset eivät koske omaa asuinaluettani, ja jonne ei saada muutoksia junaradan takia. Työn puolesta näen muutokset sitten, kun ne ovat ajankohtaisia ja lopullisia, eli niitä uusia reittejä ja tunnuksia pitäisi alkaa käyttämään.

----------


## JT

> Pistin HSL:ään palautetta asiasta, vastaus "yritämme saada ihmiset käyttämään matkakorttia enemmän" mutta taisittepa unohtaa satunnaiskäyttäjät jne. Kuljettajana on mukavaa pyöritellä pikkurahoja varsinkin kun ne ovat kokoaika loppu tasahinnoittelun poistuttua.


Tästä päästäänkin mukavasti toiseen aiheeseen (moderaattori siirtäköön viestin johonkin soveliampaan ketjuun). Itse asiassa satunnaiskäyttäjänkin on kannattavampi hankkia matkakortti ja ladata siihen arvoa, koska eihän se arvo sieltä mihinkään häviä. Sitten sille ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle, joka ikään kuin pakosta matkustaa matkan pari HSL-alueella, lienee se ja sama maksaako matkastaan 4 e, 4,5 e, 6 e tai jotain siltä väliltä. Matkakorttien hintojen nostolla olisi paljon suurempi vaikutus, koska matkakortilla matkoja tehdään niin paljon enemmän.

Kuljettajan kannalta toki paras olisi jos hinnat muovautuisivat esim. tasa-50-senttien mukaan, sitä en kiistä.

----------


## Samppa

> Voitko väittää että esim. hra Pirttimäen lipun kierrätystä katsottaisiin kauhean suopeasti HSL:ssä? Mielestäni hyvä keksintö joka aiheutti videon perusteella hilpeän vastaanoton asiakaskunnassa.


Enpä usko, että tuosta kauheata haloota nousee, kovin pienelle määrälle asiakkaista lyhyen aikaa voimassa olevista kertalipuista oikeasti on käyttöä. Itse olen joskus kierrättänyt pysäköintipaikoilta lähtiessäni vielä esim. vartin pysäköintiaikaa sisältäviä paperisia parkkilippuja, jos joku on tulossa, kun itse olen lähdössä. Maksettu aika on maksettu ja voimassa, sillä siisti.
Toisaalta kuljettajan pitää pistää monet tehtävänsä tilanteen mukaan tärkeysjärjestykseen, enkä usko, että tuollainen juttu nyt aivan niitä tärkeimpiä on.



> Sen sijaan HSL nostaa lippujen hintoja, jos olisi nostanut muutaman sentin enemmän matkakortin lipun hintoja, ei olisi tarvinnut nostaa paperilippujen hintoja kerralla aika kovia määriä. Seutulippuun heti yksi 50snt lisää.. Pistin HSL:ään palautetta asiasta, vastaus "yritämme saada ihmiset käyttämään matkakorttia enemmän"


Yleensä kuljettajat toivovat nimen omaan sitä, että rahalla maksettu lippu on reilusti kalliimpi, kuin arvolla tai kaudella maksettu jotta kertalippujen osto vähenisi. Siinä tietysti HSL:n tulotkin vähenevät jos asiakkaat matkustavat halvemmalla. Ahneutta?



> HSL myös karsii linjastoa aika rankalla kädellä, joka ei välttämättä ole asiakaskunnassa niinkään tervetullutta.


Tuo on taas niin yleistetty heitto ettei siihen oikein pysty mitään vastaamaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HSL myös karsii linjastoa aika rankalla kädellä, joka ei välttämättä ole asiakaskunnassa niinkään tervetullutta.


Niin, ihan ahneuttahaan se sitä tekee, jotta HSL:n osakkeenomistajille jäisi reilummat voitot! Eikun hetkinen...

----------


## ipeniemela

> Erinomainen video Nobinan Ikaruksesta, jossa VOITH-musiikkia! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm5g2pyQWck
> 
> Kuunnelkaapa vaikka kohta 6:00-6:20.


Ikarus-teli Volvo B10BLE, NOF 193 kyseessä. Ihan oikeastiko tuo vaihdeloota on 3-portainen Voith D863, kuten kuvaus väittää? Luulin, että kaikissa Nobinan Voith-volvoissa on neliportainen. Olen ollut tuon auton kyydissä, kun se aikanaan ajoi 512A:ta ennenkuin linja siirtyi kilpailussa Pölhölälle. Tuo Voith ei laula. Se huutaa.

----------


## zige94

Tulipa hyödynnettyä työsuhde-etuuttani, HSL:n vapaalippua, ja käytyä kuvaamassa U-linjat 776 Kampista Nikkilän linja-autoasemalle ja 182M Kirkkonummen matkakeskukselta Kamppiin. U835 on ainakin tulossa hiihtoloman aikana kameraan taltioituna.

U776: http://youtu.be/Ho_7bwYcWvM
U182M: http://youtu.be/k5xjBn4PfBY

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinan 415:n äänimaailmaa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGhgJN4O8gY

----------


## zige94

U-linja 835 Helsinki - Östersundom - Söderkulla - Nikkilä, koko reitti
Eilinen reitti oli muutenkin vähän eriskummallinen: 835 Helsinki - Nikkilä, päästiin toisen siirrossa olleen kuljettajan kyydissä Keravalle. Z-juna Tikkurilaan. 61 Lentoasemalle. U540 jonnekki Espooseen. 280Kamppiin. N-juna Tapanilaan. 76A Malmille. 73 Viikkiin. Nobinan siirron kyydissä Rautatientorille. 742:lla jonnekkin Hakunilan mettään. Nobinan pikkuautolla Hakunilan ostarille. 562:n Tikkurilaan. N-juna keskustaa. UY (kyllä, UY-juna) Kirkkonummelle. 177XE Isolle omenalle ja sieltä myöhemmin keskustan kautta kotiin. Ja mikä parasta, akku loppui heti 835:n jälkeen joten jäipä loppu päivä kuvaamatta sitten...

----------


## Resiina

10.03.2012
Linja 90B Vuosaari (M)-Vuosaaren satama
http://youtu.be/pi_INtfFumI
Linja 562 Vuosaaren satama-Mellunmäki-Tikkurila
http://youtu.be/W1yAT1LwPEY

----------


## Resiina

Busseja alkupuolisko maaliskuu 2012
http://youtu.be/XB0xVqMsj-E

----------


## vristo

Nyt jotain aivan käsittämättömän asjallista ja hiivattia; 
Leicester City Transport Scania BR111DH "Metropolitan", (surullisen)kuuluisalla HR-501-vaihteistolla, olkaa hyvät:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9FNQQpOBMc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auVXITP6VYQ

Tuon bussin ääni kuullostaa niin tutulta helsinkiläiseltä kaupunkibussilta vuosikymmenien takaa ja oli niin tavallinen soundi nuoruudessani.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:48 ----------

Entäs tämä sitten: Volvo B59-59, 2-vaihteisella Voith-askilla, oli edellisen Scanian aikalainen Helsingin katukuvassa ja niitä oli mm. HKL:llä sekä STA:lla.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8jhN...eature=related

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olisiko kenelläkään mitään bussilinjojen kuvaustoiveita? Yritän saada ensi viikonloppuna kuvattua linjat h90, h95 ja jonkin Espoon sisäisen tai seutulinjan, mutta voin lisäksi yrittää kuvata myös muita linjoja.

----------


## sm3

> Olisiko kenelläkään mitään bussilinjojen kuvaustoiveita? Yritän saada ensi viikonloppuna kuvattua linjat h90, h95 ja jonkin Espoon sisäisen tai seutulinjan, mutta voin lisäksi yrittää kuvata myös muita linjoja.


550 eli Jokeri linjaa ei ole taidettu vielä kuvata.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobina 424 (Volvo B7RLE City L) linjalla 231:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U26j51iB1Hw

----------


## Resiina

Eräällaisia reittivideoita nämäkin
Rekonstruktio Linjan 850 koululaislähdön reitistä 2004-2005 koulupäivinä 08.55 Nikkilä-Öljytie-Neulasniitty (09.05)-Mårsbackantie-Ruotsalainen koulu-Talman koulu
http://youtu.be/HKmm7MW4ymU

Ja sitten vähän haaveilua tai jotain sinne päin
Kuvitteellinen linja 975 Peijas-Nikkilä
http://youtu.be/zhnc-Y_Ybgg

----------


## Toni A.

OT:




> Eräällaisia reittivideoita nämäkin
> Ja sitten vähän haaveilua tai jotain sinne päin
> Kuvitteellinen linja 975 Peijas-Nikkilä
> http://youtu.be/zhnc-Y_Ybgg


Mahtava idea! Ei ois varmaan pahaksi toteuttaa vaikka lippu-uudistuksen ja Korso-Koivukylä linjastouudistusten ohella?
Toisi hyvän poikittaisyhteyden Korson lähialueiden ja Nikkilän välille.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Elias

Tampereen linjan 5 koko reitti (Hervantakeskus-Vuores):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrck-XhHpF8

Tampereen linjan 5 koko reitti Hervantakeskuksesta Vuorekseen. Linjan reitti tulee muuttumaan 4.6. siten, että linjaa ei enää käännetä Vuoreksessa vaan se viedään Keskustorille ja takaisin. Linjan vuoroväli on 30 minuuttia. Auto on TKL #643. Tässä videossa näkee myös hyvin sen, miten Vuoresta vielä rakennetaan keväällä 2012. Kesällä kun kaikki on jo valmista.

----------


## Resiina

Sekalaisia linja-autoaiheisia otoksia maalis-huhtikuulta 2012
http://youtu.be/KgpGk0OyZJs

----------


## Eppu

Aluksi ihmettelin, että minkä ihmeen takia kuski putosi tuoliltaan, mutta näkyyhän yhdessä ruudussa toki kylkeen ajanut auto...:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFt8nRF9cOk

Tässä puolestaan niin rajuja kuin hieman koomisiakin onnettomuuksia, erityisesti hieman hymyilytti Tatran ratikoiden väliin jäänyt peugeutti  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fh0mvz8kpU

----------


## Palomaa

> erityisesti hieman hymyilytti Tatran ratikoiden väliin jäänyt peugeutti 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fh0mvz8kpU


Minua hymyilytti kun tuo bussi poimittiin tuolta joesta  :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n-gr...eature=related

Reilua meininkiä Romaniassa!  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

NF 305 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) linjalla h55:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuPicv9UQzY

NF 444:n sisäesittelyvideo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wchO0R-UOz0

----------


## zige94

s633N:n reitti Rautatientorilta Keravan asemalle. Autona VT 324.

----------


## Hape

Löytyi tämmöinen vanha filmi Tukholman johdinautoista, kaupunkijinjalta:

http://youtu.be/bJ4nj-nbl7w

Ja toinenkin, nyt esikaupungista:

http://youtu.be/0p7HL_vlhj8

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1VX_6nnw5U

TKL #407, Carrus City U nivel

----------


## Knightrider

Toughest Place to be a Bus driver

----------


## TEP70

> Tässä puolestaan niin rajuja kuin hieman koomisiakin onnettomuuksia, erityisesti hieman hymyilytti Tatran ratikoiden väliin jäänyt peugeutti 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fh0mvz8kpU


Jos tuossa muuten oli hollantilaisia bussitapauksia, niin miten se luultavasti Moskovasta ollut kuva Tatran ratikoiden väliin jääneestä Peugeotista liittyi sarjaan?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Video bussipalosta Heinolassa Iltalehden sivuilla:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvautot/20...53991_v1.shtml
Ja pari muutakin linkkiä ko. uutiseen:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ra...467373408.html
http://yle.fi/uutiset/linja-auto_pal...olassa/6085276

----------


## Miska

> Video bussipalosta Heinolassa Iltalehden sivuilla:
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvautot/20...53991_v1.shtml
> Ja pari muutakin linkkiä ko. uutiseen:
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ra...467373408.html
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/linja-auto_pal...olassa/6085276


Palanut auto näyttää olleen SL 616 MJS-339 Volvo B10M Ajokki Royal. Käsittääkseni kyseinen auto on valmistunut esittelyautoksi jo vuonna 1987 ja rekisteröity vuonna 1989. Jostain kumman syystä tuo vanhus vielä peruskorjattiin muutama vuosi sitten.

----------


## Resiina

Linja 950B Kerava-Nikkilä 10.05.2012 klo 15.15
Porvoon Liikenne Oy auto 93
http://youtu.be/7scTA8CtepU

----------


## zige94

U-Linja 339 välillä Kamppi - Hotelli Korpilampi

http://youtu.be/Jyp9Zy07VnA

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_GpJEpFHQY

Nobina Finland #138

----------


## zige94

v73L (kiertolinja, M on kulkee toiseen suuntaan), Korso - Mikkola - Nikinmäki - Metsola - Korso, autona NF 715, Scania Scala Tämä on myös ensimmäinen kerta kun olen jokaisen pysäkin nimennyt videolle. Saman tulen tekemään jokaiselle vanhalle reittivideolleni jos vain mahdollista (ongelmia saattaa aiheuttaa muuttunut reitti/pysäkki).

----------


## Knightrider

Matkustusta Helsingin linjalla 53
Kuvattu lauantaina 26.5.12
Kiireissäni tajusin focusoida vasta 50 sekunnin kohdalla.

----------


## Palomaa

'Hieman reittivideoita..'

Espoon sisäiset:
27: Leppävaara - Karakallio - Lippajärvi - Espoon keskus
28: Leppävaara - Siikajärvi - Siikaniemi
28T: Leppävaara - Brobacka - Siikaranta opisto
46: Espoon keskus - Hyljelahti

Helsingin sisäiset:
24: Erottaja - Seurasaari

Seutu/U-linjat:
132: Kamppi - Matinkylä - Friisilänaukio
452: Elielinaukio - Myyrmäki
530: Espoon keskus - Lähderanta - Myyrmäki - Martinlaakso
540: Lentoasema - Leppävaara - Espoon keskus
(j) 550: Westendinasema - Itäkeskus
615: Rautatientori - Lentoasema

----------


## Palomaa

633N: Rautatientori - Vallinoja - Kerava

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwwgE3eRTcI

TKL #235, Lahti Scala

----------


## zige94

Kai tää tänne kuuluu vaikka korvaakin raitiovaunua, eli
4X:n reitti Katajanokka - Kauppatori - Katajanokka

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h39aP4dybNw

TKL #220, Carrus City L

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamia matkustusvideoita:

Nobina Finland 101
Nobina Finland 346
Nobina Finland 416
Nobina Finland 438

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0u8zeVCg70

TKL #239, Lahti Scala

----------


## Elias

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggPmUfRAlGw

*TKL #407, Carrus City U-nivelauto linjalla 28* 

_TKL #407, Carrus City U-nivelauto Tampereella linjalla 28 matkalla Sorilaan, kuvattu Pyynikintori-Itsenäisyydenkatu -osuus. Auto on vuosimallia 1997. Kohdassa 1:15-2:45 alan kiertää autoa ympäri, näyttäen kaikki "paikat"._

----------


## killerpop

> . Auto on vuosimallia 1997.


Auto on rekisteröity marraskuussa 1998.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kyllä Tanskassa osataan! Kööpenhaminassa liikennöi tällaisia busseja S-runkolinjoilla. Mitä sanotte, onnistuisikohan tuollainen meilläkin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Kyllä Tanskassa osataan! Kööpenhaminassa liikennöi tällaisia busseja S-runkolinjoilla. Mitä sanotte, onnistuisikohan tuollainen meilläkin?


Onnistuisi jos vain haluttaisiin että se onnistuu, ja ei oo todellista, "parkettilattiat" noissa Volvoissa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutama matkustusvideo lisää:

Nobina Finland 196
Nobina Finland 443
Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne 869

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXTZPZOwJKw

Ex. Länsilinjat #9 (Lahti 402, Scania N113 CLL),
video hiukan huonolaatuinen.

----------


## Palomaa

Laitetaanpa nytten sitten tämä ajankohtainen reittivideo..
99: Rautatientori - Itäkeskus

----------


## Palomaa

Lisää videoita taas kun kamerajalusta hankittu on..

*67: Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki*
Videon lataaminen. Videosi tulee näkyviin kohdassa: http://youtu.be/zmNM31DVDM8
Ladataan.. 2 %

*55: Tikkurila - Myyrmäki - Varisto*
tulossa yöllä/aamuyöllä.

*121A: Kamppi - Puolarmetsä*
tulossa yöllä/aamuyöllä.

----------


## Palomaa

> *55: Tikkurila - Myyrmäki - Varisto*
> tulossa yöllä/aamuyöllä.


Linkki:
55: Tikkurila - Myyrmäki - Varisto

----------


## Palomaa

Videot mitä kuvattu muttei YouTubessa vielä koska Internet yhteys huono..

- 121A
- h67
- e14
- e31

Latailen näitä tänään (21. Heinäkuuta) ja niitä löydät vissiinkin pitkin päivää tästä kanavasta:
www.youtube.com/reittivideot

----------


## Palomaa

67: Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki.
121A: Kamppi - Puolarmetsä.

----------


## Palomaa

> 67: Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki.
> 121A: Kamppi - Puolarmetsä.


14: Tapiola - Kivenlahti - Soukka - Tapiola.
31: Jorvi - Friisilänaukio.

----------


## sm3

Palomaan videot ovat todella hyvin tehtyjä. Kuvanlaatu on hyvä ja äänessä ei ole häiriöitä. Kuva ei tärise, eikä kameraa liikutella tai kähmitä kuvaamisen aikana (En ainakaan ole kiinnittänyt huomiota) 

Niillä voi olla kova kysyntä joskus kun nykybussit ja reitit ovat _historiaa_. Voisin kuvitella jonkun puhuvan lapsenlapsilleen vuonna 2040 että "tuommosilla minun nuoruudessani mentiin, ei ollut lentäviä busseja, ja bussi kulki dieselillä".  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Palomaan videot ovat todella hyvin tehtyjä. Kuvanlaatu on hyvä ja äänessä ei ole häiriöitä. Kuva ei tärise, eikä kameraa liikutella tai kähmitä kuvaamisen aikana (En ainakaan ole kiinnittänyt huomiota) 
> 
> Niillä voi olla kova kysyntä joskus kun nykybussit ja reitit ovat _historiaa_. Voisin kuvitella jonkun puhuvan lapsenlapsilleen vuonna 2040 että "tuommosilla minun nuoruudessani mentiin, ei ollut lentäviä busseja, ja bussi kulki dieselillä".


+1 
Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Teknisesti hyviä ja monipuolisesti eri linjoilta. Videoihin voisi ehkä laittaa H tai E, riippuen siitä minkä kaupungin linja on kyseessä?

----------


## Nak

> +1 
> Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Teknisesti hyviä ja monipuolisesti eri linjoilta. Videoihin voisi ehkä laittaa H tai E, riippuen siitä minkä kaupungin linja on kyseessä?


+1 
Kannattaisi Palomaa käydä kuvaamassa nyt syysliikenteestä alkaen ruuhkaliikenteessä poistuvaa bussikalustoa tai etsimässä muuten harvinaisia autoja. Osalle kuitenkin nämä videot jäävät ainoiksi kokemuksiksi tietyistä autoista  :Smile:  tulee vaan nopeasti mieleen esim. Helbiltä kaasu-Volvot ja mersut, Tammelundin kaasu-mersut, nobinan ja westendin voith-volvot jne  :Smile: 

kamera kylläkin hieman korostaa tien epätasaisuuksia ja esim tuossa 121a videolla olevat Länsiväylää edeltävät hidasteraidat, mutta sillehän ei voi mitään tunnelma ja äänimaailma on silti täyskymppi.

Näitä tämän tasoisia videoita voisi olla liikennöitsijöiden koulutusohjelmissa mukana? Reittiopiskelua valkokankaalta  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Palomaan videot ovat todella hyvin tehtyjä.


+1 Videot ovat erinomaisia, niissä kun näkyy sekä bussi, että maisemat. Myös bussien äänimaailma kuuluu selkeämmin hyvälaatuisella kameralla kuvattaessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:13 ----------

Matkustusta linjalla 99, Nobina Finland 693:lla: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk50nZghBz4

----------


## Palomaa

> +1 
> Kannattaisi Palomaa käydä kuvaamassa nyt syysliikenteestä alkaen ruuhkaliikenteessä poistuvaa bussikalustoa tai etsimässä muuten harvinaisia autoja. Osalle kuitenkin nämä videot jäävät ainoiksi kokemuksiksi tietyistä autoista  tulee vaan nopeasti mieleen esim. Helbiltä kaasu-Volvot ja mersut, Tammelundin kaasu-mersut, nobinan ja westendin voith-volvot jne 
> 
> Näitä tämän tasoisia videoita voisi olla liikennöitsijöiden koulutusohjelmissa mukana? Reittiopiskelua valkokankaalta


Kiitokset kehuista.  :Tongue: 

Otanpa ehdotuksen vastaan, huomenna illalla voisin käydä jotain vanhempaa kalustoa käyttäen kuvaamassa jokusen linjan, samoin KE ja TO.. mutta koska olemme muuttamassa, videot tulevat vasta su-ma aikana YouTubeen.

Haha, samaa tässä mietin, mutta jos joku liikennöitsijä haluaa käyttää, niin ihan vapaasti en estele. Olisi mukava vain jos kirjottaisi sähköpostiin tai inboxiin viestiä, mutta ei pakollista.

PS. pyrin siihen näkökulmaan kuin istuisit etupenkillä mutta eri autotyypeistä johtuen se ei ole aina mahdollista asianosaisten tolppien eteen hyppäämisten takia.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Otanpa ehdotuksen vastaan, huomenna illalla voisin käydä jotain vanhempaa kalustoa käyttäen kuvaamassa jokusen linjan, samoin KE ja TO..


Saisinko toivoa? Haluaisin nimittäin nähdä Leppävaaran linjoja, kun niitä nyt vielä ajetaan Volvo City L:llä.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Saisinko toivoa? Haluaisin nimittäin nähdä Leppävaaran linjoja, kun niitä nyt vielä ajetaan Volvo City L:llä.


Eli, huomenna Keskiviikkona menen siis kuvaamaan, tänään en mene koska olin sairaana. Kerro toki nyt niitä linjoja.. 2 saan kerralla napattua, 1 voin leppävaarasta toinen on vantaan sisäinen 35..

----------


## Nak

h54:llä ajaa vakiona ikarus teli, numero ehkä 58, jossa kuuluu selvästi komeat ZF vaihteiston ulinat  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> h54:llä ajaa vakiona ikarus teli, numero ehkä 58, jossa kuuluu selvästi komeat ZF vaihteiston ulinat


Pitää tsiikailla.. v35, h4X/TX ainakin lentää videolle tänään.

----------


## juzziz

Palomaa voisi jossain välis kuvata Espoon linjan 18 tai 19.

----------


## vristo

Minäkin annan tunnustukseni Palomaalle ja hänen videoilleen. Ylipäätään asenne, nyt kun on tavattu, on ihan kohdallaan ja tietomäärä, nuoreksi mieheksi, on ihan korkea. Tästä saamme vielä tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennevaikuttajan, kenties.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Minäkin annan tunnustukseni Palomaalle ja hänen videoilleen. Ylipäätään asenne, nyt kun on tavattu, on ihan kohdallaan ja tietomäärä, nuoreksi mieheksi, on ihan korkea. Tästä saamme vielä tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennevaikuttajan, kenties.


Noh, kiitos kehusta.  :Embarassed:  




> Palomaa voisi jossain välis kuvata Espoon linjan 18 tai 19.


Huomenna illalla, jos maltat odottaa.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

En ehtinyt mitään kuvata koska meni niin myöhään reissu, e15, e18&e19, e3&e5, 270, 247, 248 ehkä seuraavaksi, eikä ole sitten numerojärjestyksessä, mutta koitan lisäillä YouTubee jo nauhoitettuja videoita..

25.07.2012 - 4X: Kauppatori - Katajanokka

----------


## vristo

Lyhyt videopätkä Göteborgista linjalta 16, jossa kalustona on Volvon kaksoisnivelbusseja (7500, alusta B9S). Videolla ajetaan muusta liikenteestä erotetulla bussiväylällä, jossa on täydet liikennevaloetuudet.

http://youtu.be/8fi-P5HXRak

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Länsilinjat #92 (Volvo 8700, Volvo B7RLE)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUY2JMXvh1c&

----------


## bussifriikki

> En ehtinyt mitään kuvata koska meni niin myöhään reissu, e15, e18&e19, e3&e5, 270, 247, 248 ehkä seuraavaksi, eikä ole sitten numerojärjestyksessä, mutta koitan lisäillä YouTubee jo nauhoitettuja videoita..
> 
> 25.07.2012 - 4X: Kauppatori - Katajanokka


Miten sä saat noin tasaista videota?

----------


## sm3

> Miten sä saat noin tasaista videota?


Ilmeisesti hänellä on jonkimoinen kamerajalusta.

----------


## zige94

> Ilmeisesti hänellä on jonkimoinen kamerajalusta.


Sehän  se.

Ja viestini on liian lyhyt  :Sad:

----------


## Koala

> Lyhyt videopätkä Göteborgista linjalta 16, jossa kalustona on Volvon kaksoisnivelbusseja (7500, alusta B9S). Videolla ajetaan muusta liikenteestä erotetulla bussiväylällä, jossa on täydet liikennevaloetuudet.
> 
> http://youtu.be/8fi-P5HXRak


Hienon näköistä kun valot vaihtuvat edessä "vihreäksi"... Meilläkin joskus kun liikennevaloetuudet eivät rajoittuisi vilkkuvaan pisteeseen tolpassa jonka tarkoitus on kai viihdyttää valoissa seistessä  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ilmeisesti hänellä on jonkimoinen kamerajalusta.


Jep, niin on.. Olenko ainut joka sitä käyttää?  :Very Happy:  ainakin jos huomaan oikein niin tykkäätte videoistani ainaskin kun ovat niin tasaisia..  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty 29.7.2012 kello 0:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 28.7.2012 kello 21:49 ----------

h71 ja v35 lataan YouTubeen 30.7 (Maanantaina) syystä että muutto, ja netti toimii silloin täydellä vauhdilla..  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jep, niin on.. Olenko ainut joka sitä käyttää?  ainakin jos huomaan oikein niin tykkäätte videoistani ainaskin kun ovat niin tasaisia..


Kyllä, tykätään!

Mitä kuljettavat muuten sanovat, kun roudaa bussiin telineen ja alkaa kuvata?

----------


## Palomaa

> Kyllä, tykätään!
> 
> Mitä kuljettavat muuten sanovat, kun roudaa bussiin telineen ja alkaa kuvata?


Mitäs ne, ei mitään, yleensä..

----------


## Palomaa

Lisää videoita...

71: Rautatientori - Pihlajisto - Pihlajamäki
Tämän kuvasin siksi koska Tammelundin Citaro..  :Very Happy: 

vielä v35 ja 510 tänä iltana tulossa..

35: Kaivoksela - Askisto
Ja ratissahan on meidän !sillöM Camo Lissabone :P

----------


## Joonas Pio

Metroa korvaava linja 99B, Herttoniemi-Rautatientori.

----------


## Palomaa

> Metroa korvaava linja 99B, Herttoniemi-Rautatientori.


Minulla on myös Herttoniemi - Rautatientori, vielä vriston kyydistä.  :Very Happy: 

Mutta asiaan!

510: Vantaankoski - Tapiola - Westendinasema. [HelB 1207]

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #15 (Volvo 8700, Volvo B7RLE), entinen Juha Jalo #44:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dnNz1C-Ee4

----------


## Palomaa

Kuvattu on nytten siis lisää linjoja kuten v72X, s519A.. Tulossa jossain vaiheessa YouTubeen.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

Kun kaikki kyselivät sitä että millä kuvaan niin tältä se näyttää  :Very Happy: :
Kuva

----------


## sm3

> Kun kaikki kyselivät sitä että millä kuvaan niin tältä se näyttää :
> Kuva


Onkos tuo ihan valokuvakamera jossa on videointi mahdollisuus? Luulin että jalusta olisi vähintään kiinni jossain mutta siinä taitaa vaan olla pitkät tukijalat. Matkustajat varmaan pitävät jonain HSL:n reittikuvaajana kun on sen verta hyvännäkönen kamera ja jalustakin. Vielä iso mikrofoni tuohon niin johan näyttäis ammattimaiselta.

Eikö tosiaan kellään kuljettajalla ole ollut mitään sanottavaa tai kysyttävää kun astelet noitten kanssa bussiin?  :Laughing: 

Hienoa että joku jaksaa panostaa reittivideoihin.  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:44 ----------

Piti vielä mainita että omistan videokameran ja jalustan itsekkin. Mutten taida uskaltaa niitä bussiin viedä. Olen kuvannut pääasiassa vain ulkomailla maisemia...

----------


## Palomaa

sm3, kiitokset kannuksista ja painotan että kyseessä on järjestelmäkamera ja jalusta sille. Tuossa kuvassa olin täältä tutun Camo Lissabonen kyydissä.  :Very Happy:  ja muualla jotkut eivät edes huomaa moista.

----------


## sm3

> sm3, kiitokset kannuksista ja painotan että kyseessä on järjestelmäkamera ja jalusta sille. Tuossa kuvassa olin täältä tutun Camo Lissabonen kyydissä.  ja muualla jotkut eivät edes huomaa moista.


Minulla tosiaan on ihan videokamera. Siinä on MiniDV nauha ja laatu on taatusti heikompi kuin tuossa järjestelmäkamerassasi. Mutta minulle videokamera sopii paremmin kun en valokuvia yleensä ota.

Hauska juttu että astelet noiden kanssa bussiin, istut etupenkille, kuvaat koko matkan, ja poistut bussista. Koko aikana ei kuljettaja huomaa, vai johtuuko siitä etteivät halua häiritä enää vaikka ovat huomanneet. Mutta tuo kun on täysin luvallista, niin ei sillä ole sinänsä väliä.

Nobinallahan on korkeita Volvo 8700 busseja Espoossa, olisi hauska nähdä matkavideo semmoisella matkustamisesta.

----------


## zige94

> Minulla tosiaan on ihan videokamera. Siinä on MiniDV nauha ja laatu on taatusti heikompi kuin tuossa järjestelmäkamerassasi. Mutta minulle videokamera sopii paremmin kun en valokuvia yleensä ota.
> 
> Hauska juttu että astelet noiden kanssa bussiin, istut etupenkille, kuvaat koko matkan, ja poistut bussista. Koko aikana ei kuljettaja huomaa, vai johtuuko siitä etteivät halua häiritä enää vaikka ovat huomanneet. Mutta tuo kun on täysin luvallista, niin ei sillä ole sinänsä väliä.
> 
> Nobinallahan on korkeita Volvo 8700 busseja Espoossa, olisi hauska nähdä matkavideo semmoisella matkustamisesta.


Joonas Pio:llahan on videoita niissä matkustamisesta (e85). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8ArHk3is8
Ja NF 444:n esittelyvideonkin Joonas on kuvannu  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joonas Pio:llahan on videoita niissä matkustamisesta (e85). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8ArHk3is8
> Ja NF 444:n esittelyvideonkin Joonas on kuvannu


Voisin katsoa, jos saisin reittivideonkin tässä elokuun aikana kuvatuksi. Liikuskelen nimittäin jonkun verran tuolla e85:n liikennöintialueella.

Ja Palomaalle kiitokset noista uusimmista reittivideoista!  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Videoikaas joku (mestari Palomaa?) noita Nobinan uusia VDL:iä heti kun se on mahdollista.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Videoikaas joku (mestari Palomaa?) noita Nobinan uusia VDL:iä heti kun se on mahdollista.


On jo, tosin pieni pätkä Tässä. video leikatu vain kohdassa 0.08 (parempaa tulossa illan mittaan )

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:34 ----------




> Palomaa voisi jossain välis kuvata Espoon linjan 18 tai 19.


Joko noi on jollain, vai otanko itse, kun asun  > 1km päässä kääntöpaikasta? Toiveita kummasta suunnasta alotetaan? itse ajattelin Mankinjoki >

----------


## Palomaa

> Videoikaas joku (mestari Palomaa?) noita Nobinan uusia VDL:iä heti kun se on mahdollista.


Hetikun uusi järkkärini saapuu, eli ensi viikosta alkaen alkaa VDL:iä tulee joka luukusta, sekä toki uusilla Volvoilla pitää tehdä reittivideoita  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

N-junaa korvaavat linjat 70X/72X:
70X/72X: Tikkurila - Korso

12. Elokuuta. 2012 - 00:17 [13% Ladattu]

----------


## bussifriikki

> Hetikun uusi järkkärini saapuu, eli ensi viikosta alkaen alkaa VDL:iä tulee joka luukusta, sekä toki uusilla Volvoilla pitää tehdä reittivideoita


Tää ei ehkä oo oikea thread, mutta onko noista uusista VDL:istä jo kuvia?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tää ei ehkä oo oikea thread, mutta onko noista uusista VDL:istä jo kuvia?


Minulla on ainakin melkein kaikista Nobinan VDL:istä kuvat, 15:stä kai puuttuu.. Samassa kansiossa myös uudet Volvot.
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/
Avaat tämän sivun ja selaa ihan alas niin siellä näät uudet autot.

Ja VDL:stä sisäkuvat löydät täältä:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Citea+LLE-120/

Ja Volvosta sisäkuvat löydät täältä:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...00LE+4x2++6x2/

----------


## bussifriikki

Jos saan toiveita esittää, niin voisiko joku kuvata tuon H24:n uuden reitin? Ja uuden H17:n.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jos saan toiveita esittää, niin voisiko joku kuvata tuon H24:n uuden reitin? Ja uuden H17:n.


Huomenna otan käsittelyyn.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Huomenna otan käsittelyyn.


Danke schön! Sulla on jo hyvä repertuaari näitä videota!

----------


## Palomaa

Eilen tuli sitten kuvattua Espoon sisäinen 65K reitti VDL:ästä..
65K: Espoonlahti - Saunalahti - Vanttila - Kauklahti - Espoonkartano


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:33 ----------

Joudun pahoittelemaan että h24 ja h17 kuvaus siirtyy ehkä huomiselle..

----------


## Palomaa

h24 uusi reitti tuli kuvattua, uppaan tubeen jossain kohtaa.

----------


## Palomaa

Toinen lupaamani puolikas eli:
24: Merikatu - Seurasaari
h17 ensi viikolla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Toinen lupaamani puolikas eli:
> 24: Merikatu - Seurasaari
> h17 ensi viikolla.


Jälleen kerran erinomaista laatua! Voisit ehkä laittaa videon nimeen H:n, E:n tai V:n, sen mukaan, minkä kaupungin linjasta on kyse. Esim. tässä H24. Olisi helpompaa löytää haluamansa video, kun niitä alkaa olla jo niin paljon.  :Smile:

----------


## juhanahi

> Jälleen kerran erinomaista laatua!


Olipas kyllä hyvä pätkä! Toimisi myös monenkinlaisessa koulutuskäytössä, sen lisäksi, että on hienoa ajankuvaa ja liikenneympäristön dokumentointia. 

Keskustalinjan luonne tuli erityisen hyvin esille: paikoin ahtaita katuja, poukkoilevia jalankulkijoita, autoja pysähdyksissä, autoja tekemässä uukkareita, ratikka poikittain risteyksessä, pitkää turhaa seisoskelua punaisissa, mukulakivikadun tärinää, autojonoja... Mutta hyvä kuski ei hötkyile ja hyvä tulee  :Cool:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olipas kyllä hyvä pätkä! Toimisi myös monenkinlaisessa koulutuskäytössä, sen lisäksi, että on hienoa ajankuvaa ja liikenneympäristön dokumentointia.


Jep. Näitä on varmasti mielenkiintoisaa katsella muutaman vuosikymmenen päästä ja verrata silloiseen tilanteeseen. Sääli, ettei 50-,60- ja 70-luvulla ollut vielä tarvittavaa tekniikkaa. Silloisia reitti- ja bussivideoita olisi mukava nähdä.

----------


## Knightrider

Linja 17 Kruunuhaka-Viiskulma Kuvattu jo aikaisemmin, mutta superhitaan nettiyhteyden (näin toimii 4G Helsingissä...) vuoksi vasta nyt netissä.



> Toinen lupaamani puolikas eli:
> 24: Merikatu - Seurasaari
> h17 ensi viikolla.


Kuvaathan (jos et vielä ole) mieluiten linjasivun Viiskulma-Kruunuhaka? (sisällytäthän myös Kruunuhaan lenkin, joka videostani valitettavasti puuttuu) Voin sitten linkittää videosi omaani, kun koko linja molempiin suuntiin lenkkeineen olisi siten mukavasti purkissa - ja mennäänhän Viiskulmaankin eri reittiä mennen kuin tullen.



> Jälleen kerran erinomaista laatua! Voisit ehkä laittaa videon nimeen H:n, E:n tai V:n, sen mukaan, minkä kaupungin linjasta on kyse. Esim. tässä H24. Olisi helpompaa löytää haluamansa video, kun niitä alkaa olla jo niin paljon.


Eiköhän pysytä ajan tasalla - yhtenäisessä Helsingin seudussa ei pian enää tarvitse eritellä eri kaupunkien joukkoliikennettä numeroinnin suhteen.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kuvaathan (jos et vielä ole) mieluiten linjasivun Viiskulma-Kruunuhaka? (sisällytäthän myös Kruunuhaan lenkin, joka videostani valitettavasti puuttuu) Voin sitten linkittää videosi omaani, kun koko linja molempiin suuntiin lenkkeineen olisi siten mukavasti purkissa - ja mennäänhän Viiskulmaankin eri reittiä mennen kuin tullen.


Kuvaussuuntani on:
17: Kruununhaka - Kamppi - Viiskulma.
Koska ottaen huomioon että kerään reittivideoita *pääsääntöisesti* vain ykkössuuntaan, ja aion varmastikkin tehdä myös niin tässäkin tapauksessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Linja 17 Kruunuhaka-Viiskulma Kuvattu jo aikaisemmin, mutta superhitaan nettiyhteyden (näin toimii 4G Helsingissä...) vuoksi vasta nyt netissä.


Herraisä, siellähän on ihmisiä! Ei nyt sentään onneksi kovin monta. Mikä fiilis jäi, onko tuolla 17:lla käyttäjiä?

----------


## vristo

> Herraisä, siellähän on ihmisiä! Ei nyt sentään onneksi kovin monta. Mikä fiilis jäi, onko tuolla 17:lla käyttäjiä?


Mä näin tänään h24:senkin liikenteessä ja sielläkin oli ihmisiä niin monta, etten muista ko. linjalla koskaan nähneeni.

----------


## zige94

> Mä näin tänään h24:senkin liikenteessä ja sielläkin oli ihmisiä niin monta, etten muista ko. linjalla koskaan nähneeni.


Juu 24:lla on kävijät lisääntynyt kiitettävästi..  :Smile:  Mutta mitä nyt nähnyt tuon h17:n viitisen kertaa Rautatientorin alueella niin ei siellä kyllä ole kuin maksimissaan 11 ihmistä nähnyt samaan aikaan..

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä näin tänään h24:senkin liikenteessä ja sielläkin oli ihmisiä niin monta, etten muista ko. linjalla koskaan nähneeni.


Se on hyvä. Varmaan se kuormittuu tosi epätasaisesti, mutta jos etelässä on porukkaa, kun nyt saivat mitä halusivat, niin kyllähän se tekee nousijakohtaisista kustannuksista aiempaa pienempiä koko linjan osalta. Jos 24 vielä siirtäisi matkustajia ratikoista bussiin, niin se antaisi vapauden käyttää 1A:n hännän vaunuja johonkin fiksumpaan. Ajaa ne vaikka Länsiterminaaliin.

Sitä vaan mietin, miten 24 mahtaa selvitä Hietsun alueen mutkista, mutta kaipa se selviää, kun ei ole muuta kuulunut.

----------


## zige94

> Kuvaathan (jos et vielä ole) mieluiten linjasivun Viiskulma-Kruunuhaka? (sisällytäthän myös Kruunuhaan lenkin, joka videostani valitettavasti puuttuu).





> Kuvaussuuntani on:
> 17: Kruununhaka - Kamppi - Viiskulma.
> Koska ottaen huomioon että kerään reittivideoita *pääsääntöisesti* vain ykkössuuntaan, ja aion varmastikkin tehdä myös niin tässäkin tapauksessa.


Huomioitko Palomaa kuitenkin että tuo keskustalinja on erilainen kuin mitä normaalit linjat. h17 on huomattavasti erilainen toiseen suuntaan kuin toiseen. Oikeastaan täysin sama reitti molemmilla on ainoastaan väli Liisankadun/Marinkadun risteys - Kamppi (M), jossei siis Mikonkadun/Rautatientorin kiertämistä lasketa. Suunnassa 1, h17 kiertää Kruununhaan reittiä Pohjoisranta - Kirkkokatu - Mariankatu - Liisankatu, kun taas paluusuunnassa h17 ajaa suoraan Liisankatua päätepysäkilleen. Myös Kampin jälkeen reitti menee eritavalla kun Kruununhaasta tullessa ajetaan Albertinkatua, ja Viiskulmasta lähdettäessä ajetaan taas Fredrikinkatua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta mitä nyt nähnyt tuon h17:n viitisen kertaa Rautatientorin alueella niin ei siellä kyllä ole kuin maksimissaan 11 ihmistä nähnyt samaan aikaan..


Toi taitaa olla bussille noin keskimäärin aika hyvä luku. Jos nousijoita on vaikka 15 / sivu niin se on kohta HSL:n mielestä menestyslinja (vrt. taannoin 56).

----------


## zige94

> Toi taitaa olla bussille noin keskimäärin aika hyvä luku. Jos nousijoita on vaikka 15 / sivu niin se on kohta HSL:n mielestä menestyslinja (vrt. taannoin 56).


Niinpä. Kaikki nämä havainnot ovat väliltä Rautatientori - Kamppi (M). Havannoitu siis ohimennen toisesta bussista tai kävellessäni Kamppiin tms. Ja suurimmat kävijämäärät ollut ruuhka-aikaan. Päivisin näet sellaiset 5-8matkustajaa "tuurilla" näin yleensä. Tietty poikkeuksia on viikonpäivistä ja vuoroista riippuen, mutta nämä näin omina havaintoina ko. linjasta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jälleen kerran erinomaista laatua! Voisit ehkä laittaa videon nimeen H:n, E:n tai V:n, sen mukaan, minkä kaupungin linjasta on kyse. Esim. tässä H24. Olisi helpompaa löytää haluamansa video, kun niitä alkaa olla jo niin paljon.





> Eiköhän pysytä ajan tasalla - yhtenäisessä Helsingin seudussa ei pian enää tarvitse eritellä eri kaupunkien joukkoliikennettä numeroinnin suhteen.


Puheeni olkoon mitätön

----------


## zige94

> Puheeni olkoon mitätön


Olen tässä kyllä bussifriikin kannalla.. Alkaa olla vähän sekavaa jo kun videoita alkaa tulla niin paljon.. Joko voisi kaupungin mainita tai sitten tuon täältäkin tutun etukirjain mallin. Vaikkakin linjanumerot yhtenäistetään, niin se on tapahtumassa tulevaisuudessa, se ei ole nyt. Ja silloinkin tulee useampien linjojen reitit muuttumaan, joten Palomaa kuitenkin kuvaisi uudet reitit, joten silloinhan ne voisi nimetä silloisen uuden linjanumeron mukaan. Helsingin linjat voisi jättää merkitsemättä, koska Helsingin linjathan tulevat pysymään sellaisinaan.

----------


## Palomaa

> Olen tässä kyllä bussifriikin kannalla.. Alkaa olla vähän sekavaa jo kun videoita alkaa tulla niin paljon.. Joko voisi kaupungin mainita tai sitten tuon täältäkin tutun etukirjain mallin. Vaikkakin linjanumerot yhtenäistetään, niin se on tapahtumassa tulevaisuudessa, se ei ole nyt. Ja silloinkin tulee useampien linjojen reitit muuttumaan, joten Palomaa kuitenkin kuvaisi uudet reitit, joten silloinhan ne voisi nimetä silloisen uuden linjanumeron mukaan. Helsingin linjat voisi jättää merkitsemättä, koska Helsingin linjathan tulevat pysymään sellaisinaan.


Miten niin sekavaa? Jos etsit esim videoistani linjaa 16, kirjoitat siihen sen 16 ja jos siellä olisikin 2 kappaletta eri kaupungeista, (Helsinki, Espoo) niin ei ole kovin vaikeata valita sitä oikeaa siitä.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olen tässä kyllä bussifriikin kannalla.. Alkaa olla vähän sekavaa jo kun videoita alkaa tulla niin paljon.. Joko voisi kaupungin mainita tai sitten tuon täältäkin tutun etukirjain mallin. Vaikkakin linjanumerot yhtenäistetään, niin se on tapahtumassa tulevaisuudessa, se ei ole nyt. Ja silloinkin tulee useampien linjojen reitit muuttumaan, joten Palomaa kuitenkin kuvaisi uudet reitit, joten silloinhan ne voisi nimetä silloisen uuden linjanumeron mukaan. Helsingin linjat voisi jättää merkitsemättä, koska Helsingin linjathan tulevat pysymään sellaisinaan.


Juuri näin. Se kirjain tai kaupungin mainitseminen helpottaisi selaamista ja etsintää. Kirjain olisi ehkä parempi, mahtuu paremmin videon otsikkoon.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:10 ----------




> Miten niin sekavaa? Jos etsit esim videoistani linjaa 16, kirjoitat siihen sen 16 ja jos siellä olisikin 2 kappaletta eri kaupungeista, (Helsinki, Espoo) niin ei ole kovin vaikeata valita sitä oikeaa siitä.


Minusta selkeennyttäisi sitä, jos voisi heti yhdellä vilkaisulla nähdä, minkä kaupungin linja on kyseessä. Ja joku ei-PK-seutulainen ei välttämättä tiedä, minkä kaupungin linjaa katsoo.

Eii kai siitä haittakaan olisi?  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Minusta selkeennyttäisi sitä, jos voisi heti yhdellä vilkaisulla nähdä, minkä kaupungin linja on kyseessä. Ja joku ei-PK-seutulainen ei välttämättä tiedä, minkä kaupungin linjaa katsoo.
> Eii kai siitä haittakaan olisi?


No mistä luulet että ulkopaikkakuntalainen tietäisi e, h, v, Ki, Ke, jne tunnukset?  :Wink: 
Yhdellä vilaisulla näet mistä se menee ja minne.  :Wink:  


EDIT: Lisätty kaupunkien kirjaintunnukset linjanumeroiden eteen. Bon apetitt!  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> Herraisä, siellähän on ihmisiä! Ei nyt sentään onneksi kovin monta. Mikä fiilis jäi, onko tuolla 17:lla käyttäjiä?


Ennätys, mitä olen nähnyt tähän mennessä on ollut 9 hlö. Tosin paljoa en ole seuraillut. Tosiaan, kuten mainittukin: ei ole turhake, HSL:n laskujen mukaan. Tai jos olisi, meillä olisi paljon karsittavaa HSL-liikenteestä. h18:n ja h24:n uudet osuudet ovat myös olleet varsin kansoitettuja, joten tilanne näyttää lupaavalta. Kuitenkin Malminrinteen ruuhkat, joissa myös uusi-18 joutuu venailemaan, on videosta havaittavissa.



> Minusta selkeennyttäisi sitä, jos voisi heti yhdellä vilkaisulla nähdä, minkä kaupungin linja on kyseessä. Ja joku ei-PK-seutulainen ei välttämättä tiedä, minkä kaupungin linjaa katsoo.
> 
> Eii kai siitä haittakaan olisi?


Tunnus ei sano mitään monellekaan, mutta teen jatkossakin niin, että kaupungin nimi näkyy kuvauksessa ja tunnuksen laitan haettaviin tageihin, esim. videoni löytyy hakemalla kanavaltani h17 (ja myös kanavani Videot-listauksessa näkyy kuvaus, josta paljastuu kaupunki).

----------


## Palomaa

> Eii kai siitä haittakaan olisi?


Lisäsin ne kaupungintunnukset videoiden eteen niin nyt teidän pitäisi löytää ne helpommin.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

519A: Lentoasema - Malmi - Itäkeskus - Vuosaaren satama (VANHA REITTI)

----------


## Palomaa

Joo, tuli nauhoteltua 106 & e35V. h17 ja 109 seuraavana listalla.  :Very Happy: 
Tästä 106 reitistä tulikin vähän erikoinen sillä kuski kääntyi väärään suuntaan, jatkoi suoraan ja sielä sitten peruuttelemaan..

EDIT: vähän lisäystä.

----------


## vristo

> Tästä 106 reitistä tulikin vähän erikoinen sillä kuski kääntyi väärään suuntaan, sielä sitten peruuttelemaan..


Missä kohtaa reittiä näin kävi?

----------


## Palomaa

> Missä kohtaa reittiä näin kävi?


Vähän Pohjois-Tapiolan jälkeen Helsingistä tullessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvasin bussivideon

Lataa vielä, mutta tulee osoitteeseen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-msDELKlk4

Linja on H51, bussi HelB 933. Katkeaa ikävä kyllä Pirkkolantiellä, koska muisti tuli täyteen  :Sad:  Kuvasin tuon Nokia 808:lla ja vähän tärisee kun ei ole tripodia. Toivottavasti silti katselukelpoista  :Smile:

----------


## ode98

Täytyy itekki antaa Palomaalle kiitosta noista videoista, todella laadukkaita! :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Täytyy itekki antaa Palomaalle kiitosta noista videoista, todella laadukkaita!


Kiitoksia!  :Smile:  Kiitokset antavat halua jatkaa näiden kuvaamista.  :Smile: 
Seuraavana kuvauslistassa olisi: h17, 109+T+N, 345, 270+A+N

----------


## sm3

> Kuvasin bussivideon
> 
> Lataa vielä, mutta tulee osoitteeseen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-msDELKlk4
> 
> Linja on H51, bussi HelB 933. Katkeaa ikävä kyllä Pirkkolantiellä, koska muisti tuli täyteen  Kuvasin tuon Nokia 808:lla ja vähän tärisee kun ei ole tripodia. Toivottavasti silti katselukelpoista


Ei pääse vieläkään katsomaan.  :Confused:  Näkyy vain: _Videota käsitellään. Tarkista uudelleen muutaman minuutin kuluttua._ 

---------- Post Merged at 19:39 ----------

Palomaalle:

Saisiko videoidesi alkuun valokuvan bussista jossa video on kuvattu. Nyt joudun aina tarkistamaan kuukankon sivuilta, kun en ulkoa muista noita kylkinumeroita. Zigen videoissa on juuri tämmöinen valokuva alussa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Saisiko videoidesi alkuun valokuvan bussista jossa video on kuvattu. Nyt joudun aina tarkistamaan kuukankon sivuilta, kun en ulkoa muista noita kylkinumeroita. Zigen videoissa on juuri tämmöinen valokuva alussa.


Olen yrittänyt, mutta en ehdi millään sillä eka pitäisi ottaa kuva ja sitten mennä bussiin ja vielä laittaa jalustat sun muut jossa on muutenkin kiirettä, tuo saa nyt riittää.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Olen yrittänyt, mutta en ehdi millään sillä eka pitäisi ottaa kuva ja sitten mennä bussiin ja vielä laittaa jalustat sun muut jossa on muutenkin kiirettä, tuo saa nyt riittää.


Ok. No entä bussin malli kylkinumeron lisäksi siihen esittelytekstiin?

----------


## Palomaa

> Ok. No entä bussin malli kylkinumeron lisäksi siihen esittelytekstiin?


Ihan mahdollista.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kuvasin bussivideon
> 
> Lataa vielä, mutta tulee osoitteeseen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-msDELKlk4
> 
> Linja on H51, bussi HelB 933. Katkeaa ikävä kyllä Pirkkolantiellä, koska muisti tuli täyteen  Kuvasin tuon Nokia 808:lla ja vähän tärisee kun ei ole tripodia. Toivottavasti silti katselukelpoista





> Ei pääse vieläkään katsomaan.  Näkyy vain: _Videota käsitellään. Tarkista uudelleen muutaman minuutin kuluttua._


Kahdeksan tuntia kestänyt uploadi katkesi 86% kohdalla, kun netti petti.  :Mad:  Yritän huomenna uudelleen.

----------


## Palomaa

106: Kamppi - Tapiola - Leppävaara
Lataa n. 25% kohdassa nyt, tämä video sisältää myös sen harhaan ajamisen reittiosuuden.

----------


## bussifriikki

Löysin tällaisen saksankielisen bussikanavan. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/BUSTV1/videos

Ovat testanneet mm. Citean.

----------


## tiuku

Palomaa, jos saa esittää toiveita niin voisit kuvata Pohjois-Espoon linjoja eli 20, 21, 24, 25, 26, 29, seutulinjoista 315. 

Todella hyvälaatuisia videoita, ei voi muuta kuin plussaa antaa  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Palomaa, jos saa esittää toiveita niin voisit kuvata Pohjois-Espoon linjoja eli 20, 21, 24, 25, 26, 29, seutulinjoista 315. 
> 
> Todella hyvälaatuisia videoita, ei voi muuta kuin plussaa antaa


Kiitoksia.
Minulla on nyt niin paljon linjoja toivottu että pistän tuon jonon hännille, tulossa tässä kuukauden aikana toivottavasti.

----------


## tiuku

> Kiitoksia.
> Minulla on nyt niin paljon linjoja toivottu että pistän tuon jonon hännille, tulossa tässä kuukauden aikana toivottavasti.


Asia selvä, ei toki mitään kiirettä  :Wink:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #221 (Carrus City L, Scania N113 TLL)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi5Oqs0ds8M

----------


## Palomaa

> TKL #221 (Carrus City L, Scania N113 TLL)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi5Oqs0ds8M


Sinulla on hienoja videoita, pakko sanoa.
Mutta olisiko mitenkään mahdollista että kuvaisit edestä? Sillä olet kai? ainut joka kuvaa Tampereella niin olisi mukavaa jos saisimme vähän Tampereeltakin etukuvaa.  :Smile: 

Kiitoksia silti noista.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Sinulla on hienoja videoita, pakko sanoa.
> Mutta olisiko mitenkään mahdollista että kuvaisit edestä? Sillä olet kai? ainut joka kuvaa Tampereella niin olisi mukavaa jos saisimme vähän Tampereeltakin etukuvaa. 
> 
> Kiitoksia silti noista.


Joo, ole hyvä vain ja kiitoksia  :Very Happy: .

Multa on tiedusteltu samaa aikaisemminkin, että kuvaisin reittejä edestä päin. En vain ole saanut aikaiseksi, sillä yleensä kuvaan aika ekstempore.
Itse olen henkilökohtaisesti halunnut kuvata itse kulkuvälineitä, ennen kuin niitä alkaa pikkuhiljaa poistumaan Tampereelta. Nyt Tampereella kalusto, yhtiöstä
juurikin riippumatta, koostuu lähes pelkästään Scaloista ja Volvo 8700:sta (näin radikaalisti yleistettynä  :Very Happy: ).

Mutta täytyy pistää korvan taakse edestäpäin kuvaaminen ja kiitos kommenteista.

----------


## sm3

Minusta noissa takana otetuissa videoissa on se hyväpuoli että niissä kuuluu hyvin moottorin ja vaihteiston pitämä ääni. Kun bussien äänimaisemia katoaa pikkuhiljaa vanhojen bussien poistuessa niin myös äänien säilöminen on tärkeää.

----------


## bussifriikki

Minusta sekä takaa että edestä kuvatut videot ovat yhtä tärkeitä. Etuvideot tallentavat reitin ja takavideot tallentavat bussien ulkoasun ja äänet.

----------


## Palomaa

e35V: Leppävaara - Matinkylä
Vielä näitä vanhempia lisäillessä.. Lataa nyt siis n. 10% kohdassa.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #426, Volvo 7000A:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGTxzZIM-Uo

TKL #7, Carrus Vega L:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4EpeBQSczI

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvaamani video museobussi-157:stä.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy...09-15-6474.mp4

----------


## Palomaa

Herätys tähänkin ketjuun, käyty kuvaamassa e16 ja 105 reitit ÅL 3:sen kyydissä, tässä olkaapa hyvät:

105: Kamppi - Mankkaa
e16: Matinkylä - Henttaa

----------


## zige94

Näköjään tätä ei ole tänne edes linkattu.. Mutta, jo jonkun aikaa netissä levinnyt:

Tanskalaisen Midttrafik -yhtiön mainos. On pakko sanoa että tämä on kaikkien aikojen paras mainos, ja todella hauska!  :Smile: 
Myös Behind the scenes
Ja bus burner (bussilla driftaus animaatio)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hieno timelapse-video busseista ja junista eri puolelta Espoota:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frsngs9qtrQ

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Entinen TKL #417 (Scania OmniCity nivel):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnmsDjkOP5Y


TKL #427 (Volvo 7000A)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE04GqKCLWs

----------


## Palomaa

Tälläistä YouTuben syövereistä, ei heti tulisi mieleen mennä hänen kyytiin, sen verran hurjalta näyttää..
Scary! Crazy Bus Driver! Downhill bus ride from Monte in Funchal, Madeira, Portugal

----------


## Palomaa

Päivitystä mun reittivideoihin...

111: Kamppi - Westend - Haukilahti
_Autona: VT 1203 (Volvo 8900LE B7R 4x2)_

Muita bussivideoitani..

Veolian Cobus lähtee talliin kilvitettäväksi.
Veolian Cobus lähtee testiajolle
Åbergin Linjan auto #17 peruuttaa tallista

----------


## Aq-Zu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW5Tz...eature=g-all-c - Video Åbergin kolmosesta eli vanhasta Tampereen autosta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGUIV...re=context-gfa - lisäksi Åbergin #2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFSi4...hannel&list=UL - ja sitten pätkä Vanhasta Veolian Carruksesta

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #228 (Carrus City L, Volvo B10B LE):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYBB6Zp3un0

----------


## Jufo

> TKL #228 (Carrus City L, Volvo B10B LE):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYBB6Zp3un0



Ei tuo kyllä #228:lta näytä.

----------


## killerpop

> Ei tuo kyllä #228:lta näytä.


Kyllä se vaan taitaa se olla. Tämän auton sisävärit muuttuivat Virossa käynnin yhteydessä. Mahtaako näistä CityL:stä olla enää vain  yksi alkuperäisen kaltaisen näköinen sisältä... kaltainen siksi, että niin moneen autoon on mm ovien tangot maalattu oransseiksi...

----------


## Jufo

> Kyllä se vaan taitaa se olla. Tämän auton sisävärit muuttuivat Virossa käynnin yhteydessä. Mahtaako näistä CityL:stä olla enää vain  yksi alkuperäisen kaltaisen näköinen sisältä... kaltainen siksi, että niin moneen autoon on mm ovien tangot maalattu oransseiksi...


Ah, pahoittelut. Ei ole tullut noilla matkustettua aikoihin joten en tiennyt sisävärityksen muuttuneen.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Väinö Paunu #70 (Volvo 8700, Volvo B12B LE 6x2):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRlPFEa-H_o

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamia matkustusvideoita:

Nobina Finland 409 (Volvo B7RLE City L)
Nobina Finland 350 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)
Veolia Transport 498 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE)
Nobina Finland 652 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE)
Nobina Finland 425 (Volvo B7RLE City L) 1/2
Nobina Finland 425 (Volvo B7RLE City L) 2/2

----------


## Koala

> Tälläistä YouTuben syövereistä, ei heti tulisi mieleen mennä hänen kyytiin, sen verran hurjalta näyttää..
> Scary! Crazy Bus Driver! Downhill bus ride from Monte in Funchal, Madeira, Portugal


Ei mitään mitä ei olisi suomessakin koettu monta kertaa... Odotin enemmän :P

----------


## bussifriikki

Synkkää katseltavaa  :Sad: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlD7vh10PE

----------


## Palomaa

> Synkkää katseltavaa 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlD7vh10PE


Ihan oikein..  :Laughing: 

Reittivideoita alan taas kohta kuvailemaan, joten oisko joitain linjoja nyt aluksi missä on vielä vähänkään vanhempaa kalustoa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Reittivideoita alan taas kohta kuvailemaan, joten oisko joitain linjoja nyt aluksi missä on vielä vähänkään vanhempaa kalustoa?


Linjalla 112 liikkuu vain vanhaa kalustoa, myös viikonloppuisin.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Videoa Helbin mannesta, jossa vähäsen moottori rätisi  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MY9a...&feature=g-upl

----------


## ode98

> Reittivideoita alan taas kohta kuvailemaan, joten oisko joitain linjoja nyt aluksi missä on vielä vähänkään vanhempaa kalustoa?


s213 ois iha mielenkiintoinen!

----------


## Palomaa

> Linjalla 112 liikkuu vain vanhaa kalustoa, myös viikonloppuisin.


Juu, se on liian hyvin tiedossa, kotilinjani...  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobina Finland 114 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCih6fPAybA

----------


## 034

> Synkkää katseltavaa 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlD7vh10PE


Yllätyksenä tuli minulle se että kuinka vähän tätäkin oli ennen paalutusta purettu. Luulin että kaikki lajitellaan mutta nyt kun kirjoitan tätä viestiä niin alkaa tajuamaan sen työn määrän jos jokanen komponentti eroteltaisiin materiaalin mukaan. No nyt kun tuolla on istuimet ja renkaat sekaisin niin mites tuo kierrätys sitten tehdään? Jotta saataisiin metallit uuteen käyttöö? vai mihin tuo mössä esimerkiksi meillä Suomessa käytetään?

----------


## Samppa

> No nyt kun tuolla on istuimet ja renkaat sekaisin niin mites tuo kierrätys sitten tehdään? Jotta saataisiin metallit uuteen käyttöö? vai mihin tuo mössä esimerkiksi meillä Suomessa käytetään?


Tuolla onnistuu bussienkin kierrätys:
https://netitse.kuusakoski.fi/autopalvelut

----------


## 034

Joo ajattelinkni että kyllä Kuusakoski osaa asiansa  :Smile:

----------


## Aq-Zu

Viime viikonloppuna kuvattuja otoksia:


Pohjolan Liikenteen VDL Citea linjalla h23 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaCils0XU7A

Reittivideo pyhäinpäivänä ajettavasta linjasta h24X - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRRfa9FIVdk

...Ja vielä Helbin (maakaasu) Volvo 8500LE - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkB2riOfm7U

----------


## Nak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKAOt8S6TYg

Erästä Youtube käyttäjää lainatakseni




> TOSI HIENO ÄÄNI!!!! 5/5 ehdottomasti!!!

----------


## Palomaa

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKAOt8S6TYg
> 
> Erästä Youtube käyttäjää lainatakseni


Saanko lotota, Hessu Hopo?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 220 (Volvo B10BLE 8500LE):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE5tFn1fil8

Nobina Finland 63 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BTPiaedssM

Nobina Finland 350 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr7wAU-2ZkU

Nobina Finland 403 (Volvo B7RLE City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_OTRW_ZuX0

Nobina Finland 778 (Volvo B12BLE 8500LE):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blpBoUNXgEY

----------


## Palomaa

Tästä on jo vähäsen aikaa kun tän pätkän kuvasin mutta silti...
Kiertolenkki 132N:ällä Westendiin päästäkseen..

----------


## Nak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsE1upXHFFM&feature=plcp Tulee oikein kylmät väreet tuosta hidastimen sulosoinnusta  :Cool: 

harmi että noillekin busseille on jo ehtinyt käydä näin  :Frown:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQBuiC69hwU&feature=plcp
Luulisi että tuo bussin kierrättäminen olisi helpompaa käsin purkaen, kuin tekemällä siitä ensiksi painava kasa sekajätettä  :Razz:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Brisbane Transport Bus 339 - Volvo B10M mk3 (Austral):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aE30Van210

Iveco 471 Effeuno:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0HvOHbkJGw

Molempien videoiden bussien ääntä voisi kuunnella tuntikausia...  :Very Happy:

----------


## hezec

> Molempien videoiden bussien ääntä voisi kuunnella tuntikausia...


...ja hyvät katsojat, tällaisesta kommentista tunnistaa todellisen bussiharrastajan.  :Smile: 

Itse arvostaisin enemmän, jos näkyisi vähän maisemiakin, mutta meitähän on moneen junaan (ja bussiin).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> ...ja hyvät katsojat, tällaisesta kommentista tunnistaa todellisen bussiharrastajan.


 :Very Happy: 

Tunnustaudun Voithin kannattajaksi, vaikka noissa kahdessa videossa olevissa busseissa on molemmissa ZF.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

Reittivideoihini sen verran, että alan taas päivittämään niitä parhaani mukaan, viikonloppuisin useinmiten, ensi viikolla alkaa niiden päivitys.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Molempien videoiden bussien ääntä voisi kuunnella tuntikausia...


mulla meni yks viikonloppu kuunnellessa noita.  :Very Happy:  800 on vielä kuuntelematta tuben soittolistalla.

----------


## Palomaa

Löysin jotain uutta, mitä itse en ole tiennyt, Volvon B9RLE-alustalle tehtyjä Volvo 8900LE:itä.

Tätä ääniä vois kuunnella vaikka kuinka kauan..  :Cool: 
KR Trafik 353, Volvo B9RLE Säffle 8900, bus tour, line 2, Bollnäs, Sweden.

----------


## 034

> Löysin jotain uutta, mitä itse en ole tiennyt, Volvon B9RLE-alustalle tehtyjä Volvo 8900LE:itä.
> 
> Tätä ääniä vois kuunnella vaikka kuinka kauan.. 
> KR Trafik 353, Volvo B9RLE Säffle 8900, bus tour, line 2, Bollnäs, Sweden.


Aika hienosti varusteltu sisältä. Vaikkakin töhry penkin selässä olikin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Aika hienosti varusteltu sisältä. Vaikkakin töhry penkin selässä olikin.


Jep, no niitä nyt on melkein missä vaan, mutta joo on hieno tuo varustus, ja äänimaailma ihan erinlaista, vähän muistuttaa Veolian 500-520 Volvoja sillä sama I-shift vaihteisto, mutta tässä isompi kone niin mölisee enemmän.
Ja näyttää siltä että tämä on ns. Seutulinja-auto..

----------


## 034

Kyllä se vaan  siltä tuntuu että ruotisssa käytetään parempia autoja kuin suomessa. Esim mitkä lisävalot  seutuautossa..

----------


## Palomaa

> Esim mitkä lisävalot  seutuautossa..


Kyllähän se vaan näin myös on, ja on siellä pidempi käyttöikäkin vanhoilla busseilla. Ja juu nuo valot ovat tyylikkäät.

----------


## bussifriikki

Videota HelBin OmniLahdesta linjalla h56
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE72f9gato4

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 323 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94F):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq5uzPKBmqI

Nobina Finland 103 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEQoAVB08Mo

Nobina Finland 230 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sTi1y9wSRI

Nobina Finland 298 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMDPjWQhf2s

Nobina Finland 352 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQna3VN66rI

Nobina Finland 441 (Volvo B7RLE City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ILzcuZHhU

----------


## Knightrider

Ensimmäinen pätkäni Caetano-sähköbussista Espoossa tästä. Kuvassa viimeisen täyden kierroksen päätös ennen hyytymistä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ensimmäinen pätkäni Caetano-sähköbussista Espoossa tästä. Kuvassa viimeisen täyden kierroksen päätös ennen hyytymistä.


On se hassua kuulla tuollainen tehosekoittimen vinkuminen bussin moottorista  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> On se hassua kuulla tuollainen tehosekoittimen vinkuminen bussin moottorista


Ja kun siinä on vielä joku ihmeen sähkö-kiihdytysauton laatikko.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

h99M: Rautatientori - Mellunmäki

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobina Finland 405 (Volvo B7RLE City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C17zFSsrD0

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Lauri Möttö #31 (Scania OmniLink, Scania CL94 UB)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtMilVepyKM

----------


## Palomaa

h99V: Rautatientori - Vuosaari

----------


## LimoSWN

Tässä hieman traagisempi video:

 kyseessä Ka-yhtymän 138 ,RFH-809 Volvo B10M,Vanhool Alizee 310,1+1+0,1991 ex.Porvoon Liikenne 5 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T67M...2&feature=plcp

----------


## Palomaa

h4TX: Postitalo - Katajanokan terminaali

Latautumassa, pitäisi n. 45 minuutin päästä olla katseltavissa.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #9 (Volvo 8900, Volvo B7RLE)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mNeAuau3BA

----------


## Aq-Zu

Veolian uuden teli-VDL:n esittelyvideo  :Very Happy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDt6qrqAQ1Y

...ja jos joku haluaa kuulla ääniä videoissa niin tässä erillinen äänitiedosto ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKdlc...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Palomaa

h54: Itäkeskus (M) - Malmi - Pitäjänmäki

Voi katsoa myös 480p.

----------


## Palomaa

h16: Korkeasaari - Rautatientori

Latautumassa, myös v51K tulossa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> h16: Korkeasaari - Rautatientori


Juuri pari päivää sitten etsin 16:n reittivideota  :Smile: 
Maisemista päätellen kuvattu kesällä?

----------


## sm3

Voisitko kuvata h58 linjan siten että autona teli Lahti 402? Kun nuo lahtelaiset ovat ilmeisesti poistumassa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Maisemista päätellen kuvattu kesällä?


Juu kesällä on kuvattu, metrokatkoksen aikana.




> Voisitko kuvata h58 linjan siten että autona teli Lahti 402? Kun nuo lahtelaiset ovat ilmeisesti poistumassa.


Joo, voin yrittää parhaani.


v51K: Lentoasema - Myyrmäki - Hämeenkylä

Latautumassa, tulossa pian.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kaksi videota TTS:n bussisimulaattorista:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoAHabvlVuY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bParNuS5N1w

----------


## Palomaa

> Kaksi videota TTS:n bussisimulaattorista:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoAHabvlVuY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bParNuS5N1w


Simracin kehittämät.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Simracin kehittämät.


Onko muuten kukaan foorumilainen päässyt testaamaan tuota simulaattoria? Onko se todentuntuinen?

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko muuten kukaan foorumilainen päässyt testaamaan tuota simulaattoria? Onko se todentuntuinen?


Olen huhua vain kuullut että pätkii paljon, mutta muutenhan tuo näyttää aika aidolta joten paha sanoa..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Onko muuten kukaan foorumilainen päässyt testaamaan tuota simulaattoria? Onko se todentuntuinen?


Onhan se tavallaan ihan todentuntuinen, sitä ajetaan yksi akselisella Volvolla  :Very Happy:  mutta ei siinä mitään tuntumaa luonnollisestikaan ole. Samalta tuntuu ajaa kävelyvauhtia, kun taas niin lujaa kun vehkeet soittaa. Jotkut myös kurssilla puhuivat, että siellä tulee huono olo ja muistaakseni tästä myös varoiteltiin. 

Tts muistaakseni pystyy antamaan tuolla ajamisesta jonkinverran ajotunneiksi laskettavaa koulutusta, mutta itse en laske sille mitään arvoa todellisuuteen verrattuna.

----------


## Elias

Tampere, linjan 10 reitti Pispalanharjulta Keskustorille.
Auto: Paunu #131 (Volvo 8700LE B7RLE kaksiakselinen auto)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H13nOLudeLs

Kelaa kohtaan 2.20, niin alkaa varsinainen reitti. Aloitin kuvaamisen aikaisemmin enkä jaksanut leikata sitä pois.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #231 (Lahti 402, Scania L94 UB 6x2):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJpkdyA9oKs


Väinö Paunu #136 (Lahti Scala, Scania K230 UB):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEOBy94_-Ow

----------


## karihoo

> Onko muuten kukaan foorumilainen päässyt testaamaan tuota simulaattoria? Onko se todentuntuinen?





> Onhan se tavallaan ihan todentuntuinen, sitä ajetaan yksi akselisella Volvolla  mutta ei siinä mitään tuntumaa luonnollisestikaan ole. Samalta tuntuu ajaa kävelyvauhtia, kun taas niin lujaa kun vehkeet soittaa. Jotkut myös kurssilla puhuivat, että siellä tulee huono olo ja muistaakseni tästä myös varoiteltiin.


Kerran vain lyhyen koeajon tehneenä hiukan ennen avajaisia allekirjoitan Nak:n mielipiteen. On sekä bussi- että rekkasimussa samanlaista robottimaista fiilistä että "perstuntuma" on aika kankea. Toki kehitystä on varmaan tehty vuosien varrella mutta silti rallisimut on vaan realistisempia.

----------


## 034

> Joonas Pio
> 
>     Vs: Bussivideoita
>     Kaksi videota TTS:n bussisimulaattorista:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoAHabvlVuY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bParNuS5N1w


Estetty katsominen..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Estetty katsominen..


Kas, vielä muutama päivä sitten olivat nähtävissä.

----------


## zige94

> Kas, vielä muutama päivä sitten olivat nähtävissä.


Muutettu yksityiseksi eli ainoastaan lisääjä itse ne näkee.. Voisikohan sillä olla vaikutusta että ne on tänne linkitetty?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Muutettu yksityiseksi eli ainoastaan lisääjä itse ne näkee.. Voisikohan sillä olla vaikutusta että ne on tänne linkitetty?


Voihan sillä olla vaikutusta, mutta itse en usko, että on. Olivathan ne videot olleet YouTubessa kaikkien nähtävillä jo jonkin aikaa ennen tänne linkitystä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tunnustaudun Voithin kannattajaksi, vaikka noissa kahdessa videossa olevissa busseissa on molemmissa ZF.


Tässä yksi syy miksi. Tuon bussin Voithin ääni on musiikkia.  :Wink:  Myös tässä bussissa kuuluu Voith aika hyvin.

----------


## Elias

Tampereen linja 2: Rauhaniemi-Pyynikintori

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlABfN8pWoY

9:49 on hyvä kohta, juuri siinä kohtaa joku mies menee sorkkimaan Tampereen ruuhkaisimpiin kuuluvan risteyksen valoja niin että ne alkavat välkyttää keltaista, vaarallisen ylityksen jälkeen sinut palkitaan Hämeenkadun räminällä ja kolinalla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> 9:49 on hyvä kohta, juuri siinä kohtaa joku mies menee sorkkimaan Tampereen ruuhkaisimpiin kuuluvan risteyksen valoja niin että ne alkavat välkyttää keltaista


Oliko bussikuski unessa vai miksi jäi paikalleen vielä valojen vilkkuessa keltaisella?  :Laughing:

----------


## Elias

> Oliko bussikuski unessa vai miksi jäi paikalleen vielä valojen vilkkuessa keltaisella?


En tiedä, tais olla ulkomaalainen kuljettaja joten ei ehkä tiennyt varmaan miten käyttäytyä tollasessa tilanteessa.

----------


## Karosa

> En tiedä, tais olla ulkomaalainen kuljettaja joten ei ehkä tiennyt varmaan miten käyttäytyä tollasessa tilanteessa.


Venäläinen naiskuljettajahan hän oli, ja kyllä hän jäätyi paikoilleen hetkeksi, mutta sitten jatkoi matkaa, 95% ajasta hän puhui puhelimessa Venäjäksi.

----------


## Elias

Paunu #121 linjalla 10 Tampereella
Alusta: Scania L94 UB
Kori: Lahti 402

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cww3g...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamia bussivideoita joulukuun lopulta:

Nobina Finland 50 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL7zEF_fhG0

Nobina Finland 428 (Volvo B7RLE City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wlp8vCzEfAc

Nobina Finland 686 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u67xejcO5M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck16oYDsx1g

Åbergin Linja 17 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0pXRxZwgXQ

----------


## Aq-Zu

28.12.2012 kuvattuja otoksia.

Paunun Lahti 402 (numerolla #121) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gQnrlk9zAE (sama kuin Eliaksella)

TKL Nivel-Volvo 7000 (#424) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7zyZ42Xm84

..ja TKL:n Tuore teli-bussi (#8) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvG2GZn_K_Q

----------


## Aq-Zu

31.12.2012

PL #606 Itäkeskuksessa. - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubClP...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Aq-Zu

2.1.2013

Matkustusvideoita Veolian VeeDeeäLlistä  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BryQd...ature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D0wJdXgnx8

----------


## bussifriikki

> 2.1.2013
> 
> Matkustusvideoita Veolian VeeDeeäLlistä 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BryQd...ature=youtu.be
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D0wJdXgnx8


En tykkää noiden sisutuksesta.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> En tykkää noiden sisutuksesta.


Täytyy olla samaa mieltä tuosta. Tuo kyseinen Citea on suosikkini tällä hetkellä. Sisustuksen lisäksi Moottorin ääni on taivaallinen  :Tongue: 


Tässä videota 55/K:lla liikkuvista Volvoista (sisustus sama, kuin VDL:ssä)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHZrO...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Nak

> Täytyy olla samaa mieltä tuosta. Tuo kyseinen Citea on suosikkini tällä hetkellä. Sisustuksen lisäksi Moottorin ääni on taivaallinen 
> 
> 
> Tässä videota 55/K:lla liikkuvista Volvoista (sisustus sama, kuin VDL:ssä)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHZrO...ature=youtu.be


Olet samaa mieltä ensiksi, mutta sitten kehut sitä  :Very Happy:  Olen kanssasi sitä mieltä että sisustus on mukavan pirteä synkän ulkoilman jälkeen  :Wink:  ja vaihteilua ainaiseen sinertävään värimaailmaan

Mua hämää noissa Vdl:ssä noiden kattovalojen sijainti  :Shocked:  ja se sisäänkäynnin ahtaus, jos olisi leveämpi takamus, olisin jäänyt jumiin siihen etupenkin ja kuljettajanportin väliin :P

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Mua hämää noissa Vdl:ssä noiden kattovalojen sijainti  ja se sisäänkäynnin ahtaus, jos olisi leveämpi takamus, olisin jäänyt jumiin siihen etupenkin ja kuljettajanportin väliin :P


Mielestäni kattovalot on sopivassa paikassa, ei ole liian valoisaa, kun valot sijaitsevat sivussa  :Very Happy:  Tuo oven ahdas tila kyllä ahdistaa minuakin välillä, vaikka ittelläni ei ole minkäänlaista ongelmaa että en mahtuisi siitä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita tammikuun alusta:

Nobina Finland 408 (Volvo B7RLE City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ov85AvNtQo

Nobina Finland 431 (Volvo B7RLE City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0Q2vnJ7qRY

Nobina Finland 868 (VDL Citea LLE-120):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwfuC8R2rB8

Nobina Finland 888 (VDL Citea LLE-120):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuaalYOpijo

Veolia Transport 194 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWK0rSc-jC4

Veolia Transport 234 (Volvo B7RLE City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQsKiRHcetU

----------


## Nak

Prompter on ladannut hyvän videon hyvästä bussista jossa on tosi hieno ääni  :Tongue: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcWE9-hBv7Y

Mistähän maasta tämä video on? Puola? Kuitenkin kuvissa aika paljon Carrus City L/U:ta 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cYj2TFgvMk

Harmi kun en millään löydä Ikarus E94G:stä parempaa videota  :Biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt1YmUYE6xs

Kohdassa 2.54 ja 4.00 on kuva E94G:stä
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX3nGhK2s_w

----------


## Tuomas

> Mistähän maasta tämä video on? Puola? Kuitenkin kuvissa aika paljon Carrus City L/U:ta 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cYj2TFgvMk


Bydgoszcz, Puola. Kuvissa olevat Carrukset on käsittääkseni valmistettu Volvon Wroclawin tehtaalla. Huomatkaa HKL-Bussiliikennemäinen värimaailma ja suorakaiteen muotoiset ajovalot Carrus City L:issä.

----------


## Nak

> Bydgoszcz, Puola. Kuvissa olevat Carrukset on käsittääkseni valmistettu Volvon Wroclawin tehtaalla. Huomatkaa HKL-Bussiliikennemäinen värimaailma ja suorakaiteen muotoiset ajovalot Carrus City L:issä.


Luultavasti ovatkin Wroclawin Carruksia  :Smile:  City U mallia ei taida hirveästi olla uutena toimitettuina muualla kuin Suomessa ja nyt ilmeisesti Puolassa? 
Mitä olen katsellut kuvia, on suorakaiteen muotoiset ajovalot muissa Pohjoismaissa City L:ssä lähes yleisemmät kun pyöreät

----------


## vristo

> Bydgoszcz, Puola. Kuvissa olevat Carrukset on käsittääkseni valmistettu Volvon Wroclawin tehtaalla. Huomatkaa HKL-Bussiliikennemäinen värimaailma ja suorakaiteen muotoiset ajovalot Carrus City L:issä.


Eikös myös ex-HKL-Bussiliikenteen ex-9601 ja ex-9602 (VolvoB10LA/Carrus City U) myyty juuri tuonne?

----------


## killerpop

> Eikös myös ex-HKL-Bussiliikenteen ex-9601 ja ex-9602 (VolvoB10LA/Carrus City U) myyty juuri tuonne?


Ei suinkaan vaan Gdynia olisi oikein.

Molemmat on romutettu 2011
http://www.phototrans.eu/15,12141,522.html
http://www.phototrans.eu/15,12142,522.html

----------


## vristo

> Ei suinkaan vaan Gdynia olisi oikein.
> 
> Molemmat on romutettu 2011
> http://www.phototrans.eu/15,12141,522.html
> http://www.phototrans.eu/15,12142,522.html


Okei, väärä muistikuva mielessäni.

----------


## Tuomas

> Mitä olen katsellut kuvia, on suorakaiteen muotoiset ajovalot muissa Pohjoismaissa City L:ssä lähes yleisemmät kun pyöreät


OK. Täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla on silmäni niin tottunut Carrus City L:n pyöreisiin ajovaloihin, että suorakaiteen malliset näyttävät oudoilta, vaikka olisivatkin yleisempiä.

----------


## Nak

> OK. Täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla on silmäni niin tottunut Carrus City L:n pyöreisiin ajovaloihin, että suorakaiteen malliset näyttävät oudoilta, vaikka olisivatkin yleisempiä.


Olen joskus nähnyt myös City L:n tuplapyöreillä valoilla ja sekin näytti suht oudolta  :Wink:  
Mun mielestä City L on parhaimmillaan pyöreillä ajovaloilla upotettuna kokonaan. Eli ilman niitä kromikehyksiä jotka ovat esim. Helbin 98 sarjassa vielä  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Olen joskus nähnyt myös City L:n tuplapyöreillä valoilla


Eikös Scania Carrus City L:ät ole tuplavaloilla (yleisin) ?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Eikös Scania Carrus City L:ät ole tuplavaloilla (yleisin) ?


Ei? Ei ainakaan Helsingissä.
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...9402-9411.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/helb1-3.html

----------


## Karosa

> Ei? Ei ainakaan Helsingissä.


Näköjään, mutta kun googleen laittaa niin muutamia tulee vastaan.  :Razz: 

Uusia videoita:
Veolia Transport 367, Volvo Carrus City L (ZF)
Pohjolan Liikenteen Carrus Vega
Veolia Transport #1218, VDL Citea SLE-129 [Voith]

----------


## Elias

TKL #17 (Ikarus E94F, Scania L94 UB) linjalla 25 Tampereella 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMdep...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Prompter

> Prompter on ladannut hyvän videon hyvästä bussista jossa on tosi hieno ääni 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcWE9-hBv7Y


Kiitoksia lisämainostuksesta  :Redface: 

Scania CN113ALB -alustainen nivelbussi Ruotsissa. Todella hieno ääni ulkoapäin(kin)!

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko kellään videota vanhasta Helsingin linjasta 47?

----------


## Nak

> Onko kellään videota vanhasta Helsingin linjasta 47?


http://hsljoukkoliikenne.wordpress.c...le/#more-22279 
Tuolla on vielä jonkin aikaa

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamia videoita australialaisista busseista, joissa on mukavalta kuulostavat äänet.  :Smile: 

Brisbane Transport Bus 235 - Volvo B10M Mk3 [ZF] [Austral]:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTVwX1WSUGs

Brisbane Transport Bus 1230 - MAN 18.310 CNG [Volgren "CR228L"] [ZF]:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf7I4FRJQEs

Brisbane Transport Bus 1502 - MAN 18.310 CNG [Voith] [Volgren "CR228L"]:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COUyGmS8SIA


Voith-äänimaailmaa:

Best of Voith Gearboxes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NRKIOy6zMQ


Tässä vielä yksi itse kuvaamani video:

Veolia Transport 155, Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L (ZF):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw0bxB1DR3o

----------


## Prompter

Tuli ladattua muutama uusi video YouTubeen.

NOF 114 linjalla 112, Osa 1 & Osa 2
HelB 1208 linjalla h77
NOF 445 ja NOF 663 Espoon Keskuksessa
VT 481 linjalla 731
HelB 53 Laajasalossa
HelB 707 linjalla h17
Talvivaara-mielenosoituksen jälkimaininkeja Rautatientorilla

Lisäksi muutama vanhempi oma suosikki  :Smile: 
Lyhyt pätkä HelB 217:stä linjalla h63, mielestäni tähän on tosi hyvin dokumentoitu maakaasu-Säfflen äänimaailma.
Nobina 415 linjalla h94, todella hieno ZF-vaihteiston ääni.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Tavallista bussiliikennearkea San Franciscossa :P
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx6FRSemW38

----------


## EmilB

Ikarus 260 drift- kuski 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpWHvhNsEHU

----------


## Joonas Pio

Yksi vanhempi video ladattu, Nobina Finland 4 (Volvo B10B Carrus City M):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLlFll8h7Qs

----------


## bussifriikki

Jenkkiversio 9700:sta.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQygsTNUcRc

Huomatkaa mm. kaksiosainen tuulilasi.

----------


## Karosa

> Jenkkiversio 9700:sta.


Ruma tuo kaksiosainen tuulilasi, ei sovi ollenkaan tuohon. Mutta jännät nuo aukeutuvat ikkunat.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ruma tuo kaksiosainen tuulilasi, ei sovi ollenkaan tuohon. Mutta jännät nuo aukeutuvat ikkunat.


Olen kuullut, että Yhdysvalloissa suositaan kaksiosaisia tuulilasia, koska ne on helpompi uusia jos niihin tulee halkeamia esim. kivistä. Setrassakin on siellä tuplaikkuna. Ja toki amerikkalaismerkkien omissa malleissa myös.

----------


## Prompter

Uusia videoita:

HelB 43 linjalla h68
HelB 9852 linjalla 506
Nobina 351 linjalla h62
TLL 14 linjalla h71V

----------


## elakevaari

Osataan talviajoa muuallakin.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pcdg9m7Dao

----------


## zige94

Onnibus lähtee Mikkelistä Helsinkiin

----------


## Koala

> Jenkkiversio 9700:sta.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQygsTNUcRc


Tämän katsottuani eteenpäin seikkailemalla löytyi esittelyvideo Arrow Stage Linesin luksusbussista, tällaista ei varmaan ihan huomenna Paunun pikavuoroilla nähdä? http://youtu.be/fT4BtQiJa8E

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tämän katsottuani eteenpäin seikkailemalla löytyi esittelyvideo Arrow Stage Linesin luksusbussista, tällaista ei varmaan ihan huomenna Paunun pikavuoroilla nähdä? http://youtu.be/fT4BtQiJa8E


Aikamoinen!  :Very Happy:  Taitaisi reittiliikenteessä aika pian paikat mennä sotkuisiksi

----------


## Prompter

Nobina Finland 609 linjalla h66A

----------


## Joonas Pio

Belgialaisen SADARin Mercedes-Benz O405 ZF-vaihteistolla:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsKWT0TzpPo

----------


## Prompter

Muutama uusi oma video Vuosaaren alueelta:

HelB 115 linjalla h98, osa 1
HelB 115 linjalla h98, osa 2
HelB 12 linjalla h78

----------


## Karosa

> Belgialaisen SADARin Mercedes-Benz O405 ZF-vaihteistolla:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsKWT0TzpPo


Mahtavat soundit, ja hyvin kuuluu kickdown n. 1:56 kohdasta eteenpäin.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

Veolia mainostaa lipputuotteita Hollannissa

VT 1206 Prompterin videolla  :Smile:  Kuski pistää vähän ahtoja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #17, ex Westendin linja #1 (Ikarus E94F, Scania L94 UB):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFH6QuLiXwY

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pari uutta videota:

Veolia Transport 237 (Volvo B7RLE City L)
Nobina Finland 802 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lisätty kaksi vanhaa videota:

Nobina Finland 792 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE)
Helsingin Bussiliikenne 9807 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)

Ja yksi uusi:

Nobina Finland 305 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #631 (Lahti 402, Scania L113 CLL):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuX3BaY4lHs


TKL #638 (Carrus city L, Scania L113 CLL):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOrKS7feOaU

----------


## Prompter

Kaksi kuvaamaani linjavideota:

h53: Munkkiniemi - Merihaka
h75A: Jakomäki - Puistola - Siltamäki

Lisäksi muita uusia videoitani:

Nobina 607 seutulinjalla 248A
Pohjolan Liikenne 862 Espoon linjalla 18Z
Helsingin Bussiliikenne 805 Helsingin linjalla 24

----------


## b10m55

> Muutama uusi oma video Vuosaaren alueelta:
> 
> HelB 115 linjalla h98, osa 1
> HelB 115 linjalla h98, osa 2
> HelB 12 linjalla h78


Olipa nimimerkki Prompter kreivin aikaan videoimassa HelB 115:ssa. Nyt olisi jo myöhäistä, kun auto kärähti.

----------


## Aq-Zu

9.2.2013

Porvoon Liikenne #25 / Volvo B10M Carrus Star 302 / U-linjalla 840

----------


## Prompter

Ikarus E94F:illä ajetaan muodostelmissa  :Very Happy:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n88OotSGC9s
Olisiko nämä peräti Helsinkiin tilattu? Ihan HKL-BL:n väreiltä näyttäisi nuo siniset.

Volvo B58 Sveitsissä
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsWVztIPMiE

ZF-vaihteistollisen MAN Lion's City:n äänimaailmaa  :Redface: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txHFS0oWwMU

Kohta tulossa vielä linjavideo Haminan ja Kotkan välisestä linjasta 1, sekä PL:n autosta 848 Kotkan linjalla 6.
Kuvaustoiveita otetaan myös vastaan!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ikarus E94F:illä ajetaan muodostelmissa  
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n88OotSGC9s
> Olisiko nämä peräti Helsinkiin tilattu? Ihan HKL-BL:n väreiltä näyttäisi nuo siniset.
> )


Eiköhän nuo tosiaan ole HKL:n Ikarukset, ennen Suomeen postittamista. Kokovalkoiset voisivat olla ESLL:n?

----------


## Prompter

Voi olla, sillä Ikaruksia tuli HKL-BL:lle ja ESLL:lle kutakuinkin samaan aikaan.

----------


## Nak

http://jlf.fi/f27/3782-ikarus-e94-video/

Tässä ketjussa on aiemminkin katseltu samaa videota  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

No voi surkeus! Luin koko bussivideoketjun läpi, enkä löytänyt sitä täältä. Siksi luulin, ettette ole sitä nähneet  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> No voi surkeus! Luin koko bussivideoketjun läpi, enkä löytänyt sitä täältä. Siksi luulin, ettette ole sitä nähneet


siis ei tässä tässä ketjussa vaan sille on jopa omansa  :Very Happy:  ei kaikki varmaan ole nähnyt sitä  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamia videoita Prompterin löytämien videoiden jatkoksi:

Mercedes-Benz Citaro Voith-vaihteistolla  :Cool: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXbLiT7Qi18

Volvo B10M Mk3 Austral ZF-vaihteistolla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSUt3w8VT7Q

New Flyer C40LF Voith-vaiheistolla, todella hienot äänet tuossa bussissa  :Very Happy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66po3_C4HtM

----------


## Prompter

Haminasta Kotkaan paikallisliikenteen linjalla 1, autona PL 904
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEVXVUgFp8E

Pohjolan Liikenne 848 Kotkan linjalla 6 (näkyvissä noin klo 16:45)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlBL6SxswAM

----------


## vristo

Kuunnelkaas (tämä on äänivideo) aika makeita katurisoundeja ison rapakon takaa:

http://youtu.be/PIlLJtjwesI

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:30 ----------




> New Flyer C40LF Voith-vaiheistolla, todella hienot äänet tuossa bussissa 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66po3_C4HtM


No voi pojat, mitä "laulua" tosiaankin!  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:30 ----------




> Ikarus E94F:illä ajetaan muodostelmissa  
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n88OotSGC9s
> Olisiko nämä peräti Helsinkiin tilattu? Ihan HKL-BL:n väreiltä näyttäisi nuo siniset.


Mä olen aina sanonut, että bussilla ajaminen on taidetta.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Volvo B10M Mk3 Austral ZF-vaihteistolla
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSUt3w8VT7Q


Itse aina olen ollut ZF:n ystävä, nuo äänet.... sanoin kuvailemattomat.  :Cool:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Itse aina olen ollut ZF:n ystävä, nuo äänet.... sanoin kuvailemattomat.


Samalla kannalla olen  :Very Happy:  . Minusta vaan ZF:n ääni on tunnelmallisempaa ja rauhallisempaa kuunneltavaa kuin Voith. , mutta ei Voithkaan huonolta kuulosta  :Razz: 
Videoita MAN Lion's Cityn moottorin äänestä.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5ygLNWT91k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWPdmLoZ5UA

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Itse aina olen ollut ZF:n ystävä, nuo äänet.... sanoin kuvailemattomat.





> Samaa mieltä  . Minusta ZF:n ääni on tunnelmallisempaa kuunneltavaa kuin Voith.


Itse olen Voithin ystävä, mutta kyllä hyvä ZF on ihan Voithin veroinen. Ja yksi esimerkki hyvästä ZF:stä on tämä.  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Vanhan ZF:n ääni on "kaunista" kuunneltavaa ujelluksineen ja hidastimen kihinöineen, mutta uudemmat Zf:t vaihtavat niin nopeasti vaihdetta, että kuunneltavaa ei juuri jää. Crosswayssa on sentään jotain kuunneltavaa Zf:n kanssa.

Voithin ääni kylmiä väreitä herättävää, etenkin kun hidastinta käytetään on vihellys mahtavaa  :Smile:   Näissäkin uusien bussien äänieristys latistaa jo vähän tunnelmaa :/

Yleisesti voith antaa tasaisemman kyydin, taas Crossarissa eron huomaa parhaiten  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

h17: Kruununhaka - Kamppi - Viiskulma

----------


## Prompter

Uusia pätkiä

Nobina Finland 435 (Volvo B7RLE / City L) linjalla h62
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a4FpsJddHM

Seuraavat ovat äänityksiä:
Nobina Finland 474 (Volvo B12BLE 6x2 / 8700LE) linjalla 550
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtXNsIKrxlo

Nobina Finland 615 (Volvo B12BLE 6x2 / 8700LE) linjalla h65A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahkPBN6NQYg

Pohjolan Liikenne 729 (Scania K280UB 6x2 / Lahti Scala) linjalla h64
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMGxO0RP0Hg

----------


## Elias

Tampereen linja 25: Tahmela-Keskustori-(Janka)

Tampereen linjan 25 reitti Tahmelasta Keskustorille. Linjaa ajaa TKL, mutta syksyllä 2013 linjan liikennöitsijäksi tulee Onnibus. Auto oli TKL #655, Scania L94 UB, Lahti Scala. Kaksiakselinen auto. Päivämäärä: 27. helmikuuta 2013, keskiviikko. Linjan 25 lähtö Tahmelasta kello 14.22.

Videossa on myös "pysäkkinäyttö", jonka saa päälle laittamalla merkinnät käyttöön. Se näyttää seuraavan pysäkin aina pysäkiltä lähdettyä. Videossa näkyy myös Pyynikin uimahallin majan purkutöitä ja videosta on leikattu turhat liikennevalot ja pysäkilläolot pois.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA7U4eR1YbM

----------


## ess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlD7vh10PE

Näin päättyy monen bussin maallinen vaellus. Kyseinen esimerkki Kööpenhaminasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia bussivideoita helmikuun lopulta:

Andersson 61 (Golden Dragon XML6155)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRyVyKDJyTo

Nobina Finland 362 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ItqCr5yskw

Nobina Finland 425 (Volvo B7RLE City L)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvDdcujqV6U

Nobina Finland 657 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDLumH1_2tc

----------


## Karosa

Muutama reittivideo, mikki ei toimi näemmä kunnolla vielä.

Espoo:
42: Jorvi - Soukka

Helsinki:
77: Rautatientori - Jakomäki

Seutu:
109: Kamppi - Tapiola - Kauniainen - Jorvi

----------


## Karosa

*Helsinki:*
58: Itäkeskus(M) - Pasila - Munkkivuori

*Seutu:*
453: Elielinaukio - Martinlaakso

Molemmat latautumassa.

----------


## Prompter

Nobina Finland 479 (Scania K270UB 6x2 Lahti Scala) linjalla h72.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnZL69TaDGw

----------


## Joonas Pio

Veolia Transportin MCV Evolution Voith-vaihteistolla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFp2YMZGjkM

Prahalaisen liikennöitsijän, Jaroslav těpánekin, Karosa B931 Voith-vaihteistolla  :Cool: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6laNwoYRBaM

Yksi uusi oma video ladattu:

Nobina Finland 77 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4i8c_yayV0

----------


## Aq-Zu

8.3.2012

Veolia Transport #1264 / VDL Citea SLE-129

----------


## zige94

Kuvaappa Karosa joku noista kaikkein suosituimmista linjoista, esim. 65A & 66A  :Wink:  Vantaalla on myös kivoja linjoja esim. 71 ja 73. Vanhoista Korson kiertolinjoista mulla on reittivideo mutta 71:stä ei ole kellään eikä 73:sta. 71 on mun mielestä kiva linja, etenkin kun koukkaa vieläpä KES-alueen puolelle muutaman pysäkin ajaksi.

----------


## Karosa

*Helsinki:*
76A: Puistola - Fallkulla - Malmi - Tapanila - Puistola
76B: Puistola - Tapanila - Malmi - Fallkulla - Puistola
77A: Siltamäki - Malmi - Jakomäki

*Seutu:*
512A: Westendinasema - Leppävaara - Maunula - Malmi
577: Jakomäki - Malmi - Siltamäki - Tikkurila

Nyt on korjattu nuo ja kaikki toimivat.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Nobina Finland 755 (Volvo B7RLE 8500LE)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9syVmY2cEs

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 1005 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIj2ZIGJDN4

Veolia Transport 1213 (VDL Citea SLE-129)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me5K93ObXss

Nobina Finland 305 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JcLBTRIkl0

Nobina Finland 77 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMIz8DEXMFs

Nobina Finland 444 (Volvo B7R 8700)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vld7atZxzUM

----------


## Prompter

Australialainen Volvo B12BLEA -nivelbussi Volgrenin korilla (Voith-vaihteisto):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OhoCqWy6-o

Toinen samanlainen, todella hienot äänet tuossa bussissa  :Cool: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_griIskBa4

----------


## Joonas Pio

Oma vanha videoni:

Nobina Finland 196 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94), jossa on aika mukavat Voith-äänet  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_-93PhcNzI

----------


## Nak

Mielestäni moottori ja vaihteisto äänien lisäksi tämä vanhojen Volvojen jarru"pieru" on myös hauskan kuuloinen ja joskus 90-luvun puolivälin jälkeen linja-autoasemilla siltä ei voinut välttyä  :Very Happy:  harmi että sitä on taltioitunut niin vähän. Viimeisimmät Volvot jotka päästivät tätä ääntä, helsingin seudulla, taisivat olla -95 B10BLE alustoja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkuGbU45760

Toinen mahtava äänimaailma on etenkin vanhojen Scanioiden osalta jarrurumpujen soiminen  :Smile:  Tätä ääntä voi satunaisesti kuulla vanhempien L94-teli alustojen kohdalla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VghimHcocAI

----------


## Prompter

Ja jos saan vielä Nak:n listaan esittää kolmannen asian, niin se olisi ehdottomasti vm. 1999-2000 Scania L94-alustaisissa teleissä kuuluva 2. ja 3. vaihteiden välissä kuuluva "metallinen" (hyvin vaikea kuvailla) ääni, joka on sittemmin tehnyt comebackin K2x0-telialustoissa  :Cool: 

Kuuluu näissä videoissa hyvin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoQ1PfMxi7o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIj2ZIGJDN4

Vanhempaa L94:n tuottamaa ääntä täällä:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5avPivN8vA

Muutenkin todella hieno äänimaailma tuossa autosarjassa  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

> Ja jos saan vielä Nak:n listaan esittää kolmannen asian, niin se olisi ehdottomasti vm. 1999-2000 Scania L94-alustaisissa teleissä kuuluva 2. ja 3. vaihteiden välissä kuuluva "metallinen" (hyvin vaikea kuvailla) ääni, joka on sittemmin tehnyt comebackin K2x0-telialustoissa


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd4s...tailpage#t=25s

Tarkoitatko tuota ääntä joka kuuluu tässä videolla alkavasta kohdasta?

p.s. tuossa olisi sopiva sisustusratkaisu avorahastukseen  :Very Happy: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...rNAVif-U#t=44s

Tässä videolla kuuluva vaihteiden resonointiääni on kanssa makee. Voimaa on  :Very Happy:

----------


## Prompter

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd4s...tailpage#t=25s
> 
> Tarkoitatko tuota ääntä joka kuuluu tässä videolla alkavasta kohdasta?


En sentään, tuo kuulostaa turbolta minun korvaani  :Wink:  
Tarkoitan sitä ääntä, joka on tässä videossa mm. välillä 02:05 - 02:07. Se loppuu juuri kun vaihde vaihtuu kolmoselle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

*Helsinki:*
52A: Malmi - Maunula - Munkkiniemi
75: Rautatientori - Tattarisuo - Puistolan asema
75A: Siltamäki - Puistola - Jakomäki
79: Herttoniemi(M) - Latokartano - Malmi

*Vantaa:*
54: Myyrmäki - Viertola - Mikkola

----------


## Karosa

*Seutu:*
110: Kamppi - Tapiola - Kilo - Leppävaara

----------


## Joonas Pio

> VT 1206 Prompterin videolla  Kuski pistää vähän ahtoja


Kuin myös tässä Karosan videossa, jossa autona PL 876.  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Kuin myös tässä Karosan videossa, jossa autona PL 876.


Rallijalat..  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Rallijalat..


Tuo nyt oli kyllä aika tyypillinen PL Suomenojan kuljettaja  :Sad:  kyydissä saa istua peet housussa ja etupenkin selkänojaa puristaa rystyset valkoisena jos haluaa pysyä ajonaikana penkissä.. En tässä julkisesti viitsi huudella nopeuksia joita olen joskus esim. Espoon kirstintiellä, finnoontiellä ja koivumankkaantiellä mittaillut :/ (on siellä vähemmistönä rauhallisia kuskejakin)

P.s olen volvobussin kanssa vaihteistosta samaa mieltä, tässä vain käytetään taidokkaasti kick-downia hyväksi  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> tässä vain käytetään taidokkaasti kick-downia hyväksi


Onko tuo muka ZF? Ei ainakaan omaan korvaan soi vaikka itse sitä mieluiten kuuntelen..  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Menarini 110L ZF-vaihteistolla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_UEVXxH-EM

----------


## jodo

> Onko tuo muka ZF? Ei ainakaan omaan korvaan soi vaikka itse sitä mieluiten kuuntelen..


Aivantäysin ZF, ei pölhölällä käytännössä muuta olekaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Aivantäysin ZF, ei pölhölällä käytännössä muuta olekaan.


Näin muistelinkin, paitsi niissä mitä oli lainassa, Westendin autoissa oli Voith.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

*Helsinki:*
63: Elielinaukio - Maunula - Paloheinä
Auto: 1253 (VDL Citea XLE-145)

65A: Lauttasaari - Rautatientori - Veräjälaakso 
Auto: 781 (Volvo 8500LE 6x2 '2010')

70V: Rautatientori - Käpylä - Siltamäki - Suutarila
Auto: 1009 (Scania Scala 4x2)

*Seutu:*
510: Martinlaakso - Tapiola
Auto: 782 (Volvo 8900LE 6x2)

----------


## Prompter

Uusia videoita:

Nobina Finland 445 (Volvo B7R 8700) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bvrTmx-AZ4

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 35 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R06vfnYZU0

Nobina Finland 653 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7tfQ1QWUz0 

Pohjolan Liikenne 877 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE), huom. rauhallinen ajotyyli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU0QlWFH1pc

----------


## Karosa

Joku tämmönen:

Veolia Transport #1264, VDL Citea SLE-129 @ Elielinaukio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DImv0CN4VWo

----------


## Aq-Zu

Nobina Finland #16 / Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L

----------


## Karosa

3 videota uudesta eBuscosta:

eBusco, Zero Emission 100% Electric-bus [001] ympäri kävelyä
eBusco, Zero Emission 100% Electric-bus [002] äänimaailmaa  :Smile: 
eBusco, Zero Emission 100% Electric-bus [003] lähtee Friisilänaukiolta

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:26 ----------

*Espoo:*

11: Tapiola - Matinkylä - Friisilänaukio

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässä Mercedes-Benz O405 CNG:n ZF:n laulua  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvEAkr_ogtg

DAB Voithilla kuulostaa vaan niin upealta  :Cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p54xtjy4rKc

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Vaasan paikallisliikenne #2, ex TKL #622 (Lahti 402, L113 CLL):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNSXQ6gWrUo

Vaasan paikallisliikenne #8, ex TKL #215 (Lahti 402, L113 TLL):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5SGgPoLhjY

----------


## bussifriikki

Kiva, että saadaan bussivideoita muualtakin kuin pk-seudulta tai Mansesta!  :Smile: 

Eivät muuten taida Vaasassa paljoa välittää kalustosta, kun jokainen käytetty bussi on edellisen liikennöijän väreissä.

----------


## Karosa

e31: Friisilänaukio - Jorvi
Auto: ??? (eBusco Zero Emission 100% Electric-bus)

----------


## Aq-Zu

Tammelundin Liikenne #26 ohittamassa Mustikkamaan

----------


## Karosa

v44: Myyrmäki - Kivistö - Katriinan sairaala
v53: Peijaksen sairaala - Tikkurila - Myyrmäki
v63N: Tikkurila - Kylmäoja
650: Rautatientori - Ylästö

----------


## bussifriikki

> v44: Myyrmäki - Kivistö - Katriinan sairaala
> v53: Peijaksen sairaala - Tikkurila - Myyrmäki
> v63N: Tikkurila - Kylmäoja
> 650: Rautatientori - Ylästö


Milloin kuvasit nuo Vantaan linjat?

----------


## Karosa

> Milloin kuvasit nuo Vantaan linjat?


Perjantaina, mitenniin?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Perjantaina, mitenniin?


Ei mitään erityistä, olin itsekin perjantaina kuvaamassa Vantaalla.

----------


## Karosa

Pistetääs itekki tälläsiä:

VT #519 (Volvo 8700LE B12BLE 6x2 I-Shift)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutama uusi bussivideo:

Nobina Finland 93, Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuyTS1E6Zz8

Nobina Finland 440, Volvo B7RLE City L
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW4sb2CMSpA

Veolia Transport 1205, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jb1Z4BISyc

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Nobina Finland 403 (Volvo B7RLE City L)
Nobina Finland 665 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE)
Pohjolan Liikenne 713 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE)
Veolia Transport 47 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F)
Veolia Transport 1263 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE)

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

TKL #223 (Lahti 402, Scania L94 UB 6x2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMQxaHBpbL4

----------


## Elias

TKL #218 (Carrus City L) linjalla 3 Tampereella

Kori: Carrus City L
Alusta: Scania L113 TLL
Rekisteri: BGO-796
Auto on vuodelta 1995

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVEgz...ature=youtu.be

----------


## vristo

B10M:iä ja paljon:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd6P...e_gdata_player

----------


## Karosa

> B10M:iä ja paljon:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd6P...e_gdata_player


"Mä oon taivaassa"...  :Cool:  Erinomainen video, ellen jopa voisi sanoa täydellinen.  :Smile:

----------


## Resiina

Hakaniemi 20.04.2013 (Bussit)
http://youtu.be/KCIlg551ito

----------


## vristo

Oi, mitä musiikkia tässäkin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFnK...e_gdata_player

----------


## Karosa

> Oi, mitä musiikkia tässäkin:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFnK...e_gdata_player


Kyllä sitä muissa maissa on vielä sitä herkkua.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oi, mitä musiikkia tässäkin:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFnK...e_gdata_player


On tosiaan!  :Smile: 

Tässä vielä toinen video Volvo B10M:stä, aivan mahtavat äänet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmQYpkENr9o

----------


## Karosa

eBusco-sähköbussista tehtiin pieni "Aftermovie"..  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=an4fBJWDQDk

----------


## vristo

Mielenkiintoinen dokumentti kollegoiden työstä Saksassa:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrzB...e_gdata_player

----------


## juzziz

> e31: Friisilänaukio - Jorvi
> Auto: ??? (eBusco Zero Emission 100% Electric-bus)


Ja kuljettaja eräs hauska Veolian tyyppi. Ja nuo matkustajien ilmeet on aina hauskoja kun etälukijaa ei ole tai jossain erikoisemmassa paikkaa  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Karosa

> Ja kuljettaja eräs hauska Veolian tyyppi. Ja nuo matkustajien ilmeet on aina hauskoja kun etälukijaa ei ole tai jossain erikoisemmassa paikkaa .


Joo, kyllä on.  :Wink:  Tiedän myös hänet, mukava kaveri.  :Laughing: 

Esimerkki tuon sähköbussin kyydistä:

"Matkustaja: Missä matkakortinlukija?"
"Kuljettaja: Tässä, ojentaa käden"
Matkustaja laittaa kortin kuljettajan käteen..
"Kuljettaja: Kiitos!  :Laughing: "

----------


## Karosa

Åbergin Linjalla testissä oleva VDL Citea SLE-129..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSlTr...ature=youtu.be

----------


## bussifriikki

> Åbergin Linjalla testissä oleva VDL Citea SLE-129..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSlTr...ature=youtu.be


Mihin aikaan kuvasit tämän?

----------


## Karosa

> Mihin aikaan kuvasit tämän?


n. 14:50, mitenniin?

----------


## bussifriikki

> n. 14:50, mitenniin?


Ajattelin että jos VDL kulkee samaan aikaan joka päivä, niin tietäisin milloin mennä kuvaamaan

----------


## Karosa

> Ajattelin että jos VDL kulkee samaan aikaan joka päivä, niin tietäisin milloin mennä kuvaamaan


Tänään lähtöajat:
Espoontori: 16;20, 18:20, 20:30
Martinlaakso: 17:15, 19:10,  21:15

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tänään lähtöajat:
> Espoontori: 16;20, 18:20, 20:30
> Martinlaakso: 17:15, 19:10,  21:15


Ok. Kiitoksia. Tiedätkö TKL/402:n aikoja? Saisi kaksi kerralla  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Ok. Kiitoksia. Tiedätkö TKL/402:n aikoja? Saisi kaksi kerralla


Ei tainnut olla 530:lla tänään.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kaksi kuvaamaani lyhyttä videota HelB 25:stä.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9aJNF29wP4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5oVLXdjcL0

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutama uusi video:

Andersson 58 (Golden Dragon XML6155)
Nobina Finland 401 (Volvo B7RLE City L)
Veolia Transport 375 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)

----------


## LimoSWN

> Muutama uusi video:
> 
> Nobina Finland 401 (Volvo B7RLE City L)


Ei tainnu olla enään ihan kunnossa. Havaitsin nykimistä jarrutettaessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei tainnu olla enään ihan kunnossa. Havaitsin nykimistä jarrutettaessa.


401 on tosiaankin melko huonossa kunnossa, sanoisinpa että Nobinan hirvein Volvo City L. Se nyki kauheasti ja moottori huusi kuin viimeistä päivää.

----------


## Karosa

> sanoisinpa että Nobinan hirvein Volvo City L


Eikös kaikki nuo ole ihan hirveitä pelejä?  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Muutama video,

Andersson #56 / 109N
Pohjolan Liikenne #65

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusi video:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 404 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Nobina Finland 609 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE)
Veolia Transport 338 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F)

----------


## LimoSWN

Vanhaa Kutter 9 sisältä. 

http://youtu.be/DXIt3Lqm-7U?t=1m27s


edit: 
Scania Power B80 

http://youtu.be/dAVAfxk4R1s

----------


## bussifriikki

Videolla HelB 205
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88fAmyU3a5E

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Viele Grüße aus Berlin!

BVG #3413 (MAN SD200 D85): 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf9ikGZUzr8

BVG #4416 (Solaris Urbino 18): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sP2QO7YvDA

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pari tanskalaista videota:

Ensimmäinen Volvo B59-59 -alustalle rakennettu bussi, Aabenraan korilla:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dvgvZ0qNcg

DAB 15-1200C:n komeaa äänimaailmaa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUFS8KRWamg

Ja yksi Isosta-Britanniasta:

Harvinaisen komeat ZF-äänet tässä Dennis Arrow'ssa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuuxPjiMrbc

----------


## LimoSWN

Joissakin maissa saa näköjään päästellä kaiken taivaalle. musta savu pelmahtaa aina välillä. voith:n  kiljuntaa kera kymppi volvon. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHxKLTW6TxU

Vielä, yksi video 

alustatasolla oleva volvo

http://youtu.be/ig1u_kFkmvk

----------


## Karosa

Tammelundin Liikenne #1, Scania K250UB Citywide LE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMaK_...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ripperi

Teinpä tossa eräs yö tälläisen timelapse videon helsingistä kuopioon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4T8bkecDgI Hieman erilainen video mitä muut täällä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Teinpä tuossa eräs yö tällaisen timelapse-videon Helsingistä Kuopioon.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4T8bkecDgI Hieman erilainen video mitä muut täällä.


Hieno video!


Matkustin tänään ensi kertaa Kabusin nykyisellä kaupunkibussilla, ja otin samalla vähän videota. On aika askeettisesti sisustettu. Ja ylämäessä meinasi kyyti hyytyä kokonaan, moottori oli kovilla.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l91vyo_c-C8

----------


## killerpop

> Teinpä tossa eräs yö tälläisen timelapse videon helsingistä kuopioon.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4T8bkecDgI Hieman erilainen video mitä muut täällä.


Asiaa! Itseäni ei olisi kyllä haitannu vaikka video olisi venytetty seitsemäänkin minuuttiin, nyt vilisti maisemat turhan nopeasti ohi eikä niitä kerennyt niin helposti tunnistamaan. Mutta tällaista materiaalia lisää, ehkä hieman kohtuullisemmalla nopeudella, vaikka se viekin vauhdin tuntua pois.

----------


## bussifriikki

Siinä sitä on ajoa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBO9Ck5ot2M

----------


## ripperi

> Asiaa! Itseäni ei olisi kyllä haitannu vaikka video olisi venytetty seitsemäänkin minuuttiin, nyt vilisti maisemat turhan nopeasti ohi eikä niitä kerennyt niin helposti tunnistamaan. Mutta tällaista materiaalia lisää, ehkä hieman kohtuullisemmalla nopeudella, vaikka se viekin vauhdin tuntua pois.


Joo, pitää kokeilla jollain sekunnin kahden intervallilla seuraavan kerran.

----------


## bussifriikki

Videolla Anderssonin kiinalaisihme, Golden Dragon XML-6155
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14GzBJwMWC0

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kaksi uutta videota:

Andersson 9 ja HelB 1203 M-junaa korvaavilla linjoilla Pohjois-Haagan asemalla:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tloz54Ii4D0

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 904 (MAN Lion's City LL):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_AKL_sUZw8

----------


## Karosa

102: Kamppi - Otaniemi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJAU3b3r4XM

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vanhempia videoita ladattu:

Andersson 55 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOQYY1w2L5M

Nobina Finland 475 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnX7KuW9hsM

Nobina Finland 633 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRGwhjP_xf4

Veolia Transport 373 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1hgtcdqZJE

----------


## Karosa

h48: Kaupintie (Lassila) - Kannelmäen as.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9REg...ature=youtu.be

h48: Kannelmäen as. - Pohjois-Haagan as.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puZYO...ature=youtu.be

h49: Pohjois-Haagan as. - Malminkartanon as.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsPdp...ature=youtu.be

h49: Malminkartanon as. - Kaupintie (Lassila)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSBku...ature=youtu.be

499: Pohjois-Haagan as. - Vantaankosken as.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdR-Y...ature=youtu.be

499: Vantaankosken as. - Pohjois-Haagan as.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XI34...ature=youtu.be

499: Martinlaakson as. - Kaupintie (Lassila) _"lisälähtö"_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BzM_...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ripperi

Löysinpä muistikortilta tälläisen aikoinaan nauhoittamani pätkän. Kuopiosta linjalta viisi. Kelloniemi-keskusta-puijonlaakso ja takasin. On reitti nykyään hieman muuttunut. Taitaa olla vielä lauantai iltana kuvattu kun käydään samoilijantiellä kääntymässä. 
No tässä kuiteski; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzrFYiST42M Nopeutin hieman ja pistin musiikkia taustalle. En jaksanu alkaa poistelemaan pitempiä pysähdyksiä pysäkeillä pois.

----------


## TKoskinen

> Löysinpä muistikortilta tälläisen aikoinaan nauhoittamani pätkän. Kuopiosta linjalta viisi. Kelloniemi-keskusta-puijonlaakso ja takasin. On reitti nykyään hieman muuttunut. Taitaa olla vielä lauantai iltana kuvattu kun käydään samoilijantiellä kääntymässä. 
> No tässä kuiteski; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzrFYiST42M Nopeutin hieman ja pistin musiikkia taustalle. En jaksanu alkaa poistelemaan pitempiä pysähdyksiä pysäkeillä pois.


Kiitos tästä videosta! Tuolla tuli ennen aina mentyä keskustaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 941, Volvo B7RLE 8700LE
Nobina Finland 459, Volvo B12BLE 8700LE
Nobina Finland 845, VDL Citea LLE-120
Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne 607, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE

----------


## vristo

Tässä bussiharrastusta Hongkongissa. Paikalliset bongarit piirittävät ja valokuvaavat Kowloon Motor Bus-yhtiön uutta bussia. Ja sitten kuvataan paikallinen reittivideo, joka on toki helppo toteuttaa kun voi videoida kaksikerrosbussin yläkerrassa. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvrZ...e_gdata_player

----------


## 034

> Tässä bussiharrastusta Hongkongissa. Paikalliset bongarit piirittävät ja valokuvaavat Kowloon Motor Bus-yhtiön uutta bussia. Ja sitten kuvataan paikallinen reittivideo, joka on toki helppo toteuttaa kun voi videoida kaksikerrosbussin yläkerrassa. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvrZ...e_gdata_player


0:12 kohdalla näkee jonkun näytön joka sekin tyypilliseen suomestakin tuttuun tyyliin on peitetty yhtiön tunnuksin / vastaavaa.

----------


## killerpop

Ei varsinaisesti bussivideo, mutta TKL #321 Ajokki 8000 / Volvo B10MA  nivelauto päätyy loppukohtaukseen. 
Karpolla on asiaa

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 908, Scania K230UB Lahti Scala

Veolia Transport 1210, VDL Citea SLE-129

----------


## bussifriikki

Sisävideo Vekka Liikenteen (ex-HelB 9514) Scania MaxCista

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sisävideo Vekka Liikenteen (ex-HelB 9514) Scania MaxCista


Jopas olet mielenkiintoisella linjalla ollut kuvaamassa. Tyrvännön linjalla kesällä ei kovin paljon MaxCilla olekaan ajettu. Itse muuten kuvasin Hämeenlinnan kalustoa eilen aseman luona klo 17 aikoihin, tyrväntöläistä en päässyt näkemään. Kuvat.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jopas olet mielenkiintoisella linjalla ollut kuvaamassa. Tyrvännön linjalla kesällä ei kovin paljon MaxCilla olekaan ajettu.


Millä autolla linjaa yleensä ajetaan?




> Itse muuten kuvasin Hämeenlinnan kalustoa eilen aseman luona klo 17 aikoihin, tyrväntöläistä en päässyt näkemään. Kuvat.


Oltiin melkein samaan aikaan kuvaamassa. Itse lähdin kolmen maissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Millä autolla linjaa (17) yleensä ajetaan?


Tänä kesänä hyvin yleinen auto on ollut OJY-697 - kuva. Silloin tällöin on voinut näkyä jokin Scania MaxCi, kuten tässä.

----------


## Karosa

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 1330, Scania K280UB Lahti Scala / seutulinjalla 506

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5fcL...ature=youtu.be

----------


## bussifriikki

> Helsingin Bussiliikenne 1330, Scania K280UB Lahti Scala / seutulinjalla 506
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5fcL...ature=youtu.be


Eikö näillä ollut sallittua ajaa vain Jokeria?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:27 ----------

Hyvinkään Liikenteen harvinainen Carrus Star 202 - videota tuttuun tapaan bussin sisältä

----------


## Karosa

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 9807, Volvo B10BLE 6x2 Carrus City L
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BfbeWvpSX0

Veolia Transport 1265, VDL Berkhof Ambassador 200
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8SsnVSrjgY

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 1330, Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40ACa3KQE8

----------


## LimoSWN

Ei varsinainen bussivideo, mut videolla (elokuvassa) kuitenkin jonkun aikaa UKH-619 rekisteriä kantava Wiima. Liikennöitsiän värityshän on puna-keltainen. 

Alkaa 05.20 min kohdalla.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XRp5fWyxFc

----------


## bussifriikki

> UKH-619 rekisteriä kantava Wiima. Liikennöitsiän värityshän on puna-keltainen.


Oy Liikenne Ab:n kalustoa, käsittääkseni

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei varsinainen bussivideo, mut videolla (elokuvassa) kuitenkin jonkun aikaa UKH-619 rekisteriä kantava Wiima. Liikennöitsiän värityshän on puna-keltainen.





> Oy Liikenne Ab:n kalustoa, käsittääkseni


Oy Liikenne Ab 106, Volvo B58 Wiima K200, vm. 1978.

----------


## Miska

> Oy Liikenne Ab 106, Volvo B58 Wiima K200, vm. 1978.


Suurin osa tuosta bussikohtauksesta on kuvattu Pallastunturintiellä Vantaan Länsimäessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 60, Scania L94UB Ikarus E94

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 1313, Scania K280UB Lahti Scala

Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne 862, Scania L94UB Lahti 402

----------


## Joonas Pio

Voithin huutoa NF 604:n toimesta  :Wink:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7H0Q0oQpMA, kohdasta 1:45 alkaa itse ajo.

----------


## bussifriikki

Vaihteeksi videota bussista ulkopuolelta

Kuopion Liikenteen #52
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYQyUUYQ7uU

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia, uudelleenladattuja ja vanhoja videoita:

Autolinjat 121, Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000
Autolinjat 122, Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000
BVG 3410, MAN Lion's City DD
BVG 4213, Solaris Urbino 18
Pohjolan Liikenne 909, Scania L113 Carrus City M, 1/2
Pohjolan Liikenne 909, Scania L113 Carrus City M, 2/2
Stagecoach London 18494, Dennis Trident Alexander ALX400
Tallinna Linnatranspordi 1139, Scania CN113CLB
Traditionsbus 3413, MAN SD200 SD85
Turun Citybus 3, Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L
Turun Citybus 11, Volvo B12BLE 8700LE

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Andersson 3, Irisbus Crossway LE
Lahden Liikenne 271, Volvo B10B LMF Lahti 402

----------


## ipeniemela

> Voithin huutoa NF 604:n toimesta  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7H0Q0oQpMA, kohdasta 1:45 alkaa itse ajo.


Oliko konetilan ja matkustamon välinen luukku auki ja jos oli niin miksi?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oliko konetilan ja matkustamon välinen luukku auki ja jos oli niin miksi?


Ei ollut, vaan vaihdelaatikon ja matkustamon välinen. Vaihdelaatikon (ja samalla toki myös moottorin) äänet kuuluvat silloin paremmin.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Video Savonlinjan Mikkelin erikoisuudesta eli autosta 681 (Scania L94UB Baltscan Hess):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIPMZROQYEY

----------


## bussifriikki

> Video Savonlinjan Mikkelin erikoisuudesta eli autosta 681 (Scania L94UB Baltscan Hess):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIPMZROQYEY


Hyvä, että tämäkin erikoisuus on ikuistettu videolle

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusi video lisätty Autolinjojen 325:stä (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKtr2LZk83k

----------


## bussifriikki

Videota Kutsuplus-bussista K14
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im5gqejlL0U

----------


## Karosa

Kickdownia joka liikkeellelähdössä seutulinjalla 109..  :Smile: 

Nobina Finland 490, Volvo B7RLE 8700LE (ZF)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LiNm...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Joonas Pio

Yksi uusi video Nobinan uudesta Volvosta:

Nobina Finland 897, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE

----------


## Karosa

Keolis Sverige 5175, Volvo B7RLE 6x2 8900LE (ZF)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn0ZrYDo_CY

----------


## bussifriikki

Lehtosen Liikenteen Wiima K202 sisäpuolelta esittelyssä
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAzzsICV980

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kaksi uutta videota:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 132, Scania L94UB Ikarus E94
Tammelundin Liikenne 3, Volvo B7RLE 8700LE

----------


## bussifriikki

Video SLHS:n Ajokki Cityn sisätiloista
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbhl6ReJUYY

Ja lisää kyseisestä autosta löytyy kuvagalleriastani

----------


## ripperi

Teinpäs tuossa männä viikolla taas reittivideon timelapsena. Tällä kertaa 1sekunnin intervallein. Nyt reittinä Oulu-Kuopio 13:10 vuorolta. Tässäpä tämä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cORRHZKoFNc

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pohjolan Liikenne 908, Scania L94UB Lahti 402

----------


## bussifriikki

TLL 8, Mercedes Citaro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d5Heg7rXIE

----------


## bussifriikki

Videoesittely Jätti-Wiimasta eli teli-K202:sta.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPXfapDWNOk

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Videoesittely Jätti-Wiimasta eli teli-K202:sta.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPXfapDWNOk


Vieläkö tuo on ajossa Vaasassa?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vieläkö tuo on ajossa Vaasassa?


vissiin vara-autona

----------


## bussifriikki

Lahti 402 / Scania L113TLL vm. 1995
Vaasan Paikallisliikenne #8 / ex TKL #215

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLGRiX-EAC4

----------


## bussifriikki

*Veolia #363 Carrus City L*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jwdyl1bXy4

*Tammelund #24 Citea LLE*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbopau_ZKPI

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 241, Scania L94UB Lahti Scala
Nobina Finland 97, Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L
Nobina Finland 794, Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE
Veolia Transport 158, Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L
Veolia Transport 359, Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 9809 Lapinrinteellä

----------


## bussifriikki

Veolia 8 eli Kiitokori Citystar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhgVWtJxkdg

----------


## Joonas Pio

Yksi uusi video Tukholmasta:

Keolis Sverige 7017, Volvo B9LA CNG 7500

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kööpenhaminaan (City-Trafikille) on tullut samankaltainen BYD-sähköbussi, kuin mikä on tulossa Veolialle. Video bussista

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kööpenhaminaan (City-Trafikille) on tullut samankaltainen BYD-sähköbussi, kuin mikä on tulossa Veolialle. Video bussista


Mielenkiintoinen ääni

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mielenkiintoinen ääni


Toisessa videossa kerrotaan lisäksi, että sen äänenvoimakkuus on n. 85 dB. Mielestäni se on melko paljon, etenkin jos on aikomus matkustaa pidempi matka.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusi video:

Autolinjat 332, Volvo B7RLE 8700LE

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 932, MAN Lion's City
Nobina Finland 419, Volvo B7RLE City L
Nobina Finland 609, Volvo B12BLE 8700LE
Nobina Finland 841, VDL Citea LLE-120

----------


## Karosa

Yksi uusi pätkä,

Nobina Finland 903, Volvo B8RLE 8900LE, Euro 6 (ZF Ecomat)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEDN2BsKu0M

----------


## bussifriikki

> Yksi uusi pätkä,
> 
> Nobina Finland 903, Volvo B8RLE 8900LE, Euro 6 (ZF Ecomat)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEDN2BsKu0M


Mikä auton rekkari on?

----------


## Karosa

> Mikä auton rekkari on?


#903 = YIL-203, sekä tietenkin myös #902 = YIL-902 ja #904 = YIL-904.
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...8112013_01.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

> #903 = YIL-203, sekä tietenkin myös #902 = YIL-902 ja #904 = YIL-904.
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...8112013_01.JPG


Selvä. Kiitän  :Smile:

----------


## LimoSWN

> 28.11
> 
> Siirtoajossa ollut bussi ja raitiovaunu kolaroivat iltapäivällä Mäkelänkadun ja Vääksyntien risteyksessä. Törmäys tapahtui kun bussi oli kääntymässä vasemmalle Vääksyntielle, eikä kuljettaja huomannut vierellä kulkevaa raitiovaunua. Ketään ei loukkaantunut onnettomuudessa. Rytäkässä kaatui valotolppa ja vaahtera. Kuvan mukaan osallisena oli nobina 487 (Volvo 8700LE) ja HKL 42 (NrI)
> 
> Lähde: Yle Helsinki ja Metro



Olipahan MR. Viherahokin ( tubejulkkis) paikalla tässä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OvHFaRiDrs

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kaksi uutta videota:

Nobina Finland 903, Volvo B8RLE 8900LE ja Tammelundin Liikenne 24, VDL Citea LLE-120

----------


## Karosa

Åbergin Linja 19, VDL Citea LLE-120,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-0viL1EY-U

----------


## Prompter

Pohjolan Liikenne 660, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WCHRwiT4iM

----------


## Nak

> Nyholm #59 / BZI-988
> 
> Löysin oheisen kuvan "linja-autoi täl ja tois pual jokke" sivuilta ja mietin miltä tuossa autossa tuo taaimmaisen oven seutu mahtaa näyttää sisäpuolelta?


Carrus City L 2+2+2 ovin

Videon bussi phototrans.eu sivustolla

----------


## Joonas Pio

Video Pohjolan Liikenteen OmniLinkistä 411

----------


## 034

> Video Pohjolan Liikenteen OmniLinkistä 411


Malliin kuuluvaa kommentointia heti liikkelle lähdettäessä:



> ...Hirveet noi ovet...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Autolinjojen 327 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqmb5AaZB9o

----------


## Karosa

> Malliin kuuluvaa kommentointia heti liikkelle lähdettäessä:


Kyllä nuo lähes yhtä raivostuttavat kuin kaasu-Säfflessä konsanaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Australialainen Volvo B10M ZF-vaihteistolla: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmQYpkENr9o

----------


## bussifriikki

Kilpa-ajo nivelbusseilla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnAz4Iu6X_U

----------


## bussifriikki

Pari lyhyttä pikavuorovideota

OmniExpress 360
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEvWxeoB2Fo

Lahti Eagle 471
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbW2jIwgxi8

----------


## Joonas Pio

Löysinpäs YouTubesta videoita entisistä concordialaisista ja turkulaisista Venäjältä:

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMPT...ew=0&flow=grid

----------


## 034

Ompa mielenkiintoista nähdä. Penkkien perusteella ex turkulaiset on paremmassa kunnossa. Verraten ex pk-seutulaisiin. Taas mietityttää miten rahastus tapahtuu takaoven kautta? Hyvä esimerkki Säfflen kanssa kun etu ovea ei avattu lainkaan. Tuntuu että mennään keskeltä sisään ja keulaan maksamaan ja takasin taakse. No maassa maan tavalla.

----------


## Nak

Esittelyssä Ikarus 280 Lataajan kanavalla on muutakin mielenkiintoista
Liikennettä Itä-Berliinissä 1989

----------


## bussifriikki

> Liikennettä Itä-Berliinissä 1989


Kiinnostava pätkä

----------


## SD202

> Liikennettä Itä-Berliinissä 1989


Videossahan vilahtaa joitakin luokkavihollisen kilvissä olevia länsiautoja. Eikö antifasistinen suojamuuri pitänytkään ei-toivottuja vieraita poissa Itä-Berliinistä?  :Very Happy: 
Videon alkupuolella vilahti myös Barkas -pakettiauto. Kyseinen hyötyajoneuvo taisi saada kyseenalaista mainetta, kun Stasi kyyditsi mm. Barkas -pakettiautoilla DDR:n kansalaisia erinäisiin kuulusteluihin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Videossahan vilahtaa joitakin luokkavihollisen kilvissä olevia länsiautoja. Eikö antifasistinen suojamuuri pitänytkään ei-toivottuja vieraita poissa Itä-Berliinistä?


Ja videon alkupuolella näkyy Mersu-ambulanssi, vaikka nekin olivat yleensä Barkaksia. Länsiautot ovat luultavasti sukulaisiaan erikoisluvalla vierailemassa olevien länsi-berliiniläisten autoja.

----------


## 034

Näkyvyys oikealle tuolla Ikaruksella on varmasti ollut taitoa vaativaa  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Nobina 445 eli Volvo 8700
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g492KRqJwbk

----------


## Joonas Pio

Jonkun verran on tullut videoita viime aikana nauhoitettua, tuolta löytyy:

http://www.youtube.com/user/HKLhelsi...lf_id=1&view=0

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kaksi videota Lahdesta:

Lahden Liikenne 321, Volvo B10M Wiima K202 ja Lahden Liikenne 366, Volvo B10L Carrus City U

----------


## Nak

Pääsee pääsee, jos tää vaan lähtee käyntiin  :Laughing:  Mä niin kaipaan näitä, RIP Kaasu-uukkarit  :Redface:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia videoita HSL-alueelta, Kuopiosta ja Savonlinnasta: https://www.youtube.com/user/HKLhelsinki11/videos

----------


## Rantamörkö

Löysin muutaman videon Tubesta, jossa on äänimaailmaan panostettu todella:

Veolia Carrus City L #180
Helb Citywide #1343
TLL Citaro #17

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koneremontoitu Nobina 444: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMal_xVSxew

----------


## Sakke100

Videopätkä Onnibus.comin 2-kerrosbussin kyydissä Jyväskylässä satamasta matkakeskukselle http://youtu.be/To0AqNcS9Us

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutama "vaihdelaatikkovideo":

ZF
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUhiXw2eAOg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=just88pzwEM

Voith
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_smlRo-LcU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FNN4RG_OKk

Wilson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdzo9wszCHk

----------


## Nak

Paremmin kesähelteille sopiva bussi. Oviviat yms. ei myöskään häiritse  :Laughing:

----------


## deepthroat

> Paremmin kesähelteille sopiva bussi. Oviviat yms. ei myöskään häiritse


Joskus aikanaan pääsin ajamaan yhden Paunun ToBuss-alustan, eli Paunulla itsekootun Volvo B58-alustan, Nekalasta Ajokille Ruskoon. Onneksi oli 25 asteen helle, kun tuollakin muutaman kilometrin pätkällä meinasi olla aika viileää ja silmät täynnä itikoita. Mutta oli kyllä varsinainen raketti, liikkeelle sai lähteä kolmosella ja Lukonmäessäkään ei tarvinnut viitos vaihdetta pienempää. Em. alustasta tuli sitten Victor-korinen numero 53.

----------


## Nak

Kaikille tiedonjanoisile  :Wink:

----------


## Sakke100

Lehtosen Liikenteen Wiima lähtee varikolta toukokuussa 2014 Joensuussa. Historiaa jo tämäkin tilanne.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rHQ0wIIORE

----------


## Karosa

Koiviston Auto 321, Volvo B10M Wiima K202,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqRLPu15ttw

Åbergin Linja 3, Scania K280UB OmniExpress 320LE,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJSbo_i-czw

----------


## Joonas Pio

Astetta äänekkäämpi ZF tässä bussissa  :Very Happy: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE1QmyXq8sA

----------


## 034

Ei ole linja-autoihin liittyvä video mutta Ammattina Sankarit tunnuskappale soi täyspitkänä oman alueeni paikallisradiossa. www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_e3hRtRUJs Nopealla tsekkauksella en löydä tästä täysversiota kuunneltavaksi vielä mutta kaitpa se on jaettu vain esiksi radioiden soittoon.



> Tulevana keväänä alkaa tv:ssä Ammattina sankari -sarja, joita on kaksitoista jaksoa.
> Lauloin ohjelman tunnarin, joka on tosi vahva kappale ja jo nyt veikataan siitä uutta Rekkamies hittiä!
> ...
> Levyrintamalla olen tekemässä uutta tuotantoa, liittyen vahvasti teemaan kulkeminen ja tietysti ihmissuhteet.
> ..
> Masa


Lähde: http://www.manageri.net/

----------


## Karosa

Åbergin Linja #3, Scania K280UB OmniExpress 320LE (ZF) - Uusi versio, jossa moottoriäänet jopa kuuluu, vanhan viestin voi poistaa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmyCf2A7mZc

Pohjolan Liikenne #853, Scania CN94UB OmniCity (ZF) - matkustajamäärä oli aivan katastrofaalinen.  :Laughing: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjHAQ7fmGn0

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland 920, Scania K250UB OmniExpress 320LE;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pnEr4Txfjw

Veolia Transport 736, Scania K270UB 6x2 Lahti Scala;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea8t8E29hdE

----------


## 034

Ensimmäisen kerran kun Citywideen istuin niin ihmettelin kattorakennetta. Koska se näyttää aivan identtiseltä kopiolta OmniCity kanssa.

----------


## Karosa

Veolia Transport #741, Volvo B12BLE 6x2 8500LE '2007 (Voith);
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjp6FHnLxXI

----------


## Karosa

> Volvo B12BLE 6x2 8500LE '2007 (Voith);


Korjauksena, että tässä on kuitenkin 6-vaihteinen ZF:n loota.  :Tongue:

----------


## Eppu

Rajuilma Skånessa: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/...ovader-i-skane

Enpä ole aiemmin moista nähnyt että katuribussi olis noin pahasti veden varaan jäänyt linjalla.

----------


## Karosa

Kickdownia kerrakseen..  :Cool: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QiEOXpk2zM

----------


## Joonas Pio

Sekalaisia busseja tullut ääniteltyä ja kuvattua syys-lokakuussa:

Veolia Transport 338, Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F
Veolia Transport 1220, VDL Citea XLE-145
Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne 260, Scania L94UB Lahti Scala
Pohjolan Liikenne 124, Scania K124 IB Carrus Vega
Autolinjat 333, Volvo B12BLE 8700LE
Autolinjat 678, Setra S 315 NF

----------


## Joonas Pio

Täältä löytyy 12 uutta bussi-/johdinautovideota Helsingistä, Tallinnasta ja Tukholmasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Video MVG:n uusista bussijunista, joissa on tällä kertaa MAN vetoautona. Kymmenessä aiemmin tilatussa junassa vetoautona on Solaris Urbino 12, video sellaisesta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kickdownia Voith-vaihteistolla varustetulla Euro 6-Citarolla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iET7FHAuJ5Y

----------


## Prompter

Uusi Volvo B8RLE MCV Evolution -korilla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwZGTXtfvLY

Miten voi moottori kuulostaa näin kamalalta? Ja hyvin näyttää toimivan, etenkin kohdasta 0:50 alkaen  :Frown:

----------


## Elias

Tampereen linjan 10 reitti Järvensivu-Keskustori (kuvattu 2013 maaliskuussa)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMVb1EOIUq4

----------


## Sakke100

Ei ihan niin tavallisia nivelbusseja Suomessa:

http://youtu.be/W1lpujgQENI
http://youtu.be/SqKZmuFn-XM
http://youtu.be/o1LAC2GDUcs

----------


## Lahti 402

TKL #226 Volvo Carrus City L-teliä ja äänet: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm9-H5ksuG4

----------


## Elias

TKL #227 (Carrus City L) linjalla 3 Tampereella
kuvattu 27.2.2015

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPM7...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Elias

Tällainen video kuljettajan ajosta löytyi, kun selailin Facebookia. Aikamoista!  :Icon Frown:  https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1389218674733990

----------


## zige94

> Tällainen video kuljettajan ajosta löytyi, kun selailin Facebookia. Aikamoista!  https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1389218674733990


Onnibus kommentoinukkin sinne että "vanhan" Onnibussin ajoilta. Mutta joku laittanut nyt tuoreemman videon, joka näyttäisi AstroMegalta olevan: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=682506648544728

----------


## sm3

On toi merkillistä touhua, työasioita kuuluu olevan. Eikö esimies tai kuka onkaan puhelimen toisessa päässä ymmärrä ettei kuski toimistossa istu eikä voi koska vaan tabletteja käytellä. Toisaalta kuljettajan pitäsi sanoa että ei käy kun ajaa. Että turvallista matkaa vaan...  :Laughing:  Mä pysyn yhä kaukana, ennemmin putoavassa koneessa kun Onnibussn kyydissä.

Toisessa videossa ainakin turvavyö vissiin auki... Ja onkos joku kosketusnäytöllinen kädessä. Että, ei kannata ainakaan matkustajilta vaatia turvavyön käyttöä kun ei kuljettajakaan käytä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Äänitystä Transdevin 211:stä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9veEcw75xk

----------


## Resiina

Helsinki-Vantaa lentoasema 06.07.2015
https://youtu.be/jn1J3OevRhc

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Muutama bussivideo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX49s1SHLag busseja Tallinnan keskustassa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiOLBFUijvQ Tlt 1139 Scania CN113CLB linjalla 11E. Tiettävästi viimeinen sarjansa edustaja.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZy8KJTRXX4 Nikkilä-Vaahteramäki.

----------


## PSi

FEM-kanavalla tulee uusintana Bussi-sarja. Saapas nähdä kuinka monta jaksoa sarjasta esittävät.

*2015-08-17 FEM klo 20:30 Bussi* _(n. 15 min.)_
Ensimmäinen vuosisata. Suomen ensimmäinen linja-autovuoro ajettiin joulukuussa 1905 Turusta Uuteenkaupunkiin. Puolessavälissä matkaa autoon tuli konevika ja se hinattiin Uuteenkaupunkiin hevosilla. Tom Backmansson, 2006.

*2015-08-24 FEM klo 20:30 Bussi* _(n. 15 min.)_
Postin keltainen. Posti oli kerran Suomen vanhin ja suurin linja-autoalan kuljetusliike. Nykyään Postin keltaiset bussit ovat muisto vain. Tom Backmansson, 2006.

...

pekka

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ehkä laitoin tämän viestin hieman offtopic-tunteilla, mutta:
Meidän monen suomalaisen suuresti rakastaman Simo Salmisen maallinen aika on valitettavasti päättynyt.
Kuitenkin suuresti kunnioittaen Simon muistoa ja monipuolista taiteilijanuraa haluaisin tälle jlf-foorumille vielä linkata nimenomaan tämän Simon hienon esityksen, joka on ehkä maailman paras liikennekoulutusfilmi ja myös Kaikkien Bussivideoiden Äiti:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvHDBaqn73c
Joka tapauksessa, hyvää jatkoa sinulle Simolle sinne pilvien päälle!

----------


## bussifriikki

Löytyyköhän mistään videomateriaalia HKL:n johdinautoista?

----------


## Piirka

> Löytyyköhän mistään videomateriaalia HKL:n johdinautoista?


Ilmeisesti 1960-luvun kotimaisesta elokuvasta napsitussa pätkässä (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5CiZoBSGVA) näkyy aluksi Tampereen rollikoiden ilmajohdot aseman edustalla. Loppupuolella ollaan stadissa Topeliuksenkadulla ja pysäkille kurvaa STA:n dösa sekä trollikka. Pätkä loppuu ilmeisesti trollikan sisäkuvaan (?).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Löytyyköhän mistään videomateriaalia HKL:n johdinautoista?


YLE areenan kätköistä löytyy: http://areena.yle.fi/1-24221?autoplay=true . Jutussa käsitellään Tampereen ja Helsingin johdinautoja ruotsin kielellä, mutta tekstitys suomeksi löytyy.

----------


## Piirka

> YLE areenan kätköistä löytyy: http://areena.yle.fi/1-24221


Tämä muistui mieleen, Rattivaunu ehti linkittää ensiksi. On muuten katsottavissa vielä 6 vuorokautta, mutta eiköhän Bussen-sarja tule taas jossain vaiheessa uusinnan uusinnan uusintana?

----------


## bussifriikki

> YLE areenan kätköistä löytyy: http://areena.yle.fi/1-24221?autoplay=true . Jutussa käsitellään Tampereen ja Helsingin johdinautoja ruotsin kielellä, mutta tekstitys suomeksi löytyy.


Kiitos linkistä, oli hyvin mielenkiintoinen ja sympaattinen videonpätkä. Katsoin myös sarjan muut osat.

----------


## Resiina

Helsingin linja 16 19.04.2016
https://youtu.be/Ld_bDIBy4Fg

----------


## bussifriikki

Pieni videoinen Pohjolan Liikenteen Citeasta

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKeG2fDF-zo

----------


## Miska Törö

Kanavani, josta läydät sisältöa Joukkoliikenteestä, Raideliikenteestä, Hälytysajoneuvoista sekä Jenkkiautoista
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnY...cG2r2VdoYS5ApA

----------


## Resiina

Linja 985 Nikkilä-Kerava 19.05.2018
https://youtu.be/4yRplOviGN8

----------


## Bussihullu

Minä laitoin tämän kommentin jo erääseen toiseen ketjuun, mutta tänne se sopii paremmin; Löytyykö jostain internetistä bussien STOP-ääniä äänitettynä? Kiinnostaisi kyllä  :Smile:

----------


## bernemi

Hieman äänimateriaalia seniorilinjurista:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=/OVKsj4pvojM

Kyseessä on siis Paakinahon Liikenteen auto #4 
Volvo B10M/Wiima K200 vm. 1985 

Äänitys on tehty moottorin luukku auki, yksityisajossa.

----------


## vristo

Matkustelin kesäkuun 2019 ympäri Isoa Britanniaan. Matkani tein etupäässä junalla (noin 8000 kilometriä), mutta myös busseilla tuli matkustettua. Kuvailin eri kaupunkien liikennettä ahkerasti.

Tässä ensimmäinen osa Brightonin bussiliikenteestä:
https://youtu.be/1OGyjNTLOwU

Jatkoa seuraa kunhan saan editoitua videopätkiä.

----------


## vristo

Lisää bussibongailua Britanniassa.

Tällä kertaa ollaan Liverpoolissa:

https://youtu.be/SNUxrMpF9rU

----------


## vristo

Sitten mennäkin Skotlantiin ja siellä sen pääkaupunkiin, Edinburghiin.

Siellä kaupungin omistama liikenneyhtiö, Lothian Buses, hoitaa alueen bussiliikennettä.

Tässä kooste Edinburghista, jonka bussikalusto on hyvin Volvo-voittoista.

https://youtu.be/YvL8bM8grj4

----------


## Resiina

Video Busseja Ruotsissa 13 ja 14 09 2019
https://youtu.be/Nh5sK5DOCVg

----------


## Prompter

Nyt jo laivastosta poistunut Nobina 864 tehtaan tuotantolinjalla:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWh4UuVgkXM

----------


## Kari Juntunen

Erittäin laadukasta kaitafilmikuvaa Tukholman Årstan esikaupunkitrollikoista 60-luvun alkupuolella, pituus 9:36, linjat 90 ja 91.
Myös muuta tuon ajan autokantaa on kaduilla mukana runsaasti.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p7HL_vlhj8

----------

